# Trans-iowa V.2 Discussion



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Trans Iowa V.2 Discussion*

Since there is a lot of Q & A going regarding nutrtion, bike set up, best flavor of cookie dough, etc, etc, etc for Trans-Iowa V.2 I am going to start this forum so we can have it all in one place for easy reading.

So what was the best flavor or cookie dough?
I say P.B.
I bet there is an extra bit a protein in there being it's P.B. 
Right? 

Discuss.

Those of you that have registered keep in mind that all information that is important to you will be posted on the T.I. website *and* sent to you via e-mail.


----------



## How27spd (Feb 11, 2004)

*Maybe next year !*

 Congrats to everyone that signed up ! I sit here sulking because I talked myself out of signing up after I talked about this race since last year. So why didn't I sign up ? I guess it's the commitment for a race that is 4-1/2 months away and if my work schedule changed
I didn't want to take a spot from someone else.

Thats the 1st excuse ! 2nd is using two personal days and I can use them for two different races next season.

3rd- mentally the risk of getting burned out so early in the year !

4th- just plain old WUSSING OUT !!!!!!!!!

I'll be watching and learning from all the post over the next 4-1/2 months !

good luck everyone !


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*OK, let's talk tires!*

Thanks Jeff for setting up this thread, I'm sure it'll be huge and hopefully helpful too.

So about tires, what about'em? I'm thinking cushy but I don't want to push a really heavy slow tire for 340 miles so what is everybody thinking? I've read from 26X2.somethings to 700X35's so far for a range. I'm thinking some nearly bald 29X2.1's (WTB nanoraptors shaved down a bit) right now but those guys on cross tires sure did well last year.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Rubber Goodness.*

Tire choice is pretty simple. I ride a 26er, so for me the best tire choice to accept all the conditions that might come about during this epic race would be something similar to the WTB Nano's, Maxxis Larsen TT, etc, etc, etc. You need something fast, yet something that can give you hook-up if needed. Don't forget about comfort. There was a wide tire variety last year. Maybe some other can shed some light on the subject.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

last yr, I rode 26'ers--1.8 kenda klimax lites, they worked good, no issues...this year will be different as far as bike setup goes(and tyre size)


----------



## flyingwedge (Dec 18, 2005)

*Cookie Dough*

While thrilled to be in this year, my worries are a bit more global than cookie dough - my question is regarding food, in general! What convience stores are open and serving pizza by the slice at 3am in the middle of no-where-ville Iowa?? Will I be riding alone and able to keep my wits about me in the wee hours of the morning? (reference Getzelman's story from the 05 edition!). Weather?!

Yes, tire selection is an important one - light and quick... but flats can slow you down, so also beefy and strong. I think, however, that most important is having the will, discipline, tanacity to keep moving, keep rolling on even when yer tired, hungry, cold and alone.

Thanks, Jeff and Guitar Ted for hosting this little journey across the state - I think I'm excited about this! I'm looking forward to riding with some folks I've met at other rides - Lance, Bruce, Eppen, (Dee and I are taking you down at Chequamegon this year!).

Meanwhile, I'll be out there testing tires and cookie dough! Peace - Dave Mable


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*obsessing is a good thing*

As far as food goes I know that in the past I've finished 24 hour bike races on bk and coke before and I've ran 100 mile trail runs on redbull (15 cans at mcnaughton park) and hot dogs ,so I'm not to worried about food stuffs.I figure as long as there are places to stop and some in hand cash then I'll be alright.That being said I plan on carrying two cans of bull and protein bars with me as i go (water is far to obvious to even say I would think).I find that if I don't take in protein as I race my body gets worn down far easier than without.Now as to why this happens.....I don't know I'm a plumber.
Tire choices will be interesting as I don't even have the rig yet and will most likely look to buy the lightest tire I can get for it.(close your ears paddy) In my 11 years of raceing bike I have only flatted two times and once was do to a rim strip not being put in.So I guess I can safely say that flats are not even on my worries list.
What is on it is getting lost as I am primarily a ultrarunner and the courses are very well marked out and the chance of getting lost is slim.Having said that the 24 hour bike races I've done were impossible to get lost on so this will be very new to me.

I am so freakin psyched!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Like last year, the longest you might end up going with out a pass though town might be 40-50 miles. You just have to make sure that you always have enough calories with you. Cookie dough is a great option. 

Will will keep the route planning along these same lines.

You might be riding alone at times. Last year, there were always groups of atleast two. People rode together just to pass the time and to keep sane.

Weather? You know what Iowa is like ini late April. It could be 20 degrees and snowing or it could be 80 degree and sunny. Be prepared for anything.

Oh, and one last thing...
Heck yes there will be sweet jumps. Be prepared


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

I am an ultra-event roadie (brevets mostly). My technical trail skills are zilch, which is what is so attractive to me about straight roads in rural Iowa. My one question is about tire width. I will be running no suspension (totally not needed for gravel for big hits) but am concerned about hand, groin, and foot numbing vibration.

Wide tires would help midigate this. Narrow tires are fast. 

So the question is, what minimum width tire is enough to take the vibration out?


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*On tires and food*

I thought I'd chime in here with some thoughts fer ya'all......

1. Tire choice is/ was a big topic for discussion. Here's what I noticed last year. Several guys showed up, ( at our suggestion) running 2.0-ish rubber. They complained because they thought the psycho-cross dudes had an advantage. Well, out of the nine that finished last year, only four of them were on psycho-cross rigs, and out of those four guys is where all the stories of physical pain, numbness, and bleeding came........._after the race was over for two weeks!_ This group also reported the most flats. Fast? Maybe. The other five guys on fatties were right there. Look- it's the guys with the best "motors" and toughest mindsets that will complete the course. That said, I'd be running anything over 40mm. and up to 2.1 inches. You should be good to go. Jeff's selections are excellent examples.

2. Food in the middle of the night shouldn't be a problem. A few of the towns that this years route passes through have all night convienience stores that serve single slice pizza, burritoes, and any other form of death munchies you can think of. Pork rinds anyone?


----------



## flyingwedge (Dec 18, 2005)

*Tires*

I'm with Guitar, some dude wrote a book appropriately titled... "It's Not About The Bike"

On another note... This little race could develop quite a little community here - kinda cool!

I guess they say that 'missery loves company'!

Peace! Dave


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

flyingwedge said:


> could develop quite a little community here - kinda cool!


This event has gone beyond "a little community."
When people sit at their computer to register like it's a race all in itself  
It has a cult following. Just you wait and see at the pre-race meeting and start line.
Thanks for represent'n we Eye-wee-gens!

I wonder how many sweet jumps G-Ted and myself can work into the first 20 miles


----------



## <Cornbread> (Dec 17, 2005)

What did most finishers from last year ride? Mtb or cross? 

This will be my first longer endurance ride. I'm looking forward to it. I've done some 12 hour events and found Hammer Nutrition Perpetuem works well. I'm also a big fan of beef jerky and corn chips. Both offer a lot of sodium. Plus they taste good. Never tried cookie dough. I may just mix up some smoothies with soy milk, peanut butter, blue berries, cranberries, bananas and peaches.


----------



## redsnakebite (Jan 4, 2005)

<Cornbread> said:


> What did most finishers from last year ride? Mtb or cross?
> 
> This will be my first longer endurance ride. I'm looking forward to it. I've done some 12 hour events and found Hammer Nutrition Perpetuem works well. I'm also a big fan of beef jerky and corn chips. Both offer a lot of sodium. Plus they taste good. Never tried cookie dough. I may just mix up some smoothies with soy milk, peanut butter, blue berries, cranberries, bananas and peaches.


As I recall the finishers were riding as follows:

1. Ira - Cross bike
2. Brian - Cross bike
3. Alex - Hardtail MTB
4. Todd - Rigid MTB/SS
5. Paddy - 1FG SS
6. Brett (Me) - Spec Epic Full Boinger
7-8. Jim and ? - Tie (Cross Bikes)
9. Joe - Ridid MTB/SS


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Not gonna happen for me*

I'll be bizzy helping my buddy run his bike shop while he is on his honeymoon.....

07 I'll have to make it... I want to put togather something like this in colorado down the road.

I really wish I could have done this race this year to use it to messure my fitness before the GDR.....

Any good luck to everyone that well make it there.

Dave Nice


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*how did people carry their stuff?*

So how did people carry all of their junk anyway? I saw some pics of some really full jersey pockets and camelbacks but did anybody use a <gasp> handlebar bag? or <double gasp> a rack and trunk? I'm thinking overnight it seems everybody was cold last year (at least according to the two or three writups I've read) and to be able to put on and take off a little bit of clothing might be a huge thing at 1am Saturday night.


----------



## DF Bernard (Dec 18, 2005)

*I suppose an introduction is in order...*

Well, now that I'm a part of this little "community" I suppose I ought to introduce myself...

Backtrack about two months: I'm perusing the MMBA forums when I come across a post by some Kerkove guy about some TRANS IOWA V.2 thing. Initially I ignored it - what interest could Iowa possibly hold for me? But, finding nothing else of interest, I make my way to the thread, and as I read, intrigue begins creeping in. I read on. I follow the web links.I continue reading. Hmmm...this is looking interesting - in a wacked-out, psycho kind of way - very interesting. I sleep on it...and it gnaws at me: 300+ miles in under 34 hours, across Iowa, through the night, unsupported...are they crazy? Am I crazy?? Why, yes I am!

Fast forward to yesterday: I'm anxiously sitting at my computer at 2:00 EDT waiting impatiently for the Active.com registration window to open. It does, I do, and WHAM! What in the world have I gotten myself into?

Anyway, I am completely and totally psyched for this event! This is my first venture into ultra-edurance events, but have no doubt that I will be there, on the starting line on April 29, as physically and psychologically prepared as possibe.

What will I be riding? Probably my Fisher hardtail...but maybe, just maybe there's a 29er in my future (man, I want that 2006 Paragon BAD!). Tires? WTB Nanoraptors. Food? Lots. Sleep? None. Clothing? Weather-dependant, of course. Support? None (not legal!), but my wife will be there for moral support. What a trooper!

Well, I look forward to getting to know all of you in the next 4+ months, and I'll see you in late April in western Iowa!

~D


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

redsnakebite: You nailed it. Only four cross bikes out of nine finishers.

fastskiguy: No handlebar bags, which surprised me, actually. Look at old photos of Tour riders and they all have the dual waterbottle cages on the handlebars. I'm talkin waaay back! Back when they all rode dirt and gravel. Think about that. Otherwise, a few guys had racks, but really, most just stuffed all they could into their jerseys, or hydration packs and did just fine. Anyway, we are doing the dropbag service, so you can split it up a little bit.

Brian Hannon did have a couple of bottle cages mounted to each fork blade of his Redline crosser though. That was pretty unique!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Fastskiguy said:


> So how did people carry all of their junk anyway? I saw some pics of some really full jersey pockets and camelbacks but did anybody use a <gasp> handlebar bag? or <double gasp> a rack and trunk? I'm thinking overnight it seems everybody was cold last year (at least according to the two or three writups I've read) and to be able to put on and take off a little bit of clothing might be a huge thing at 1am Saturday night.


I was right in the mix of things during this race. About 90% of the folks stuffed their hydro-packs and jersey pockets with gear, food, and mojo. Some went as far as a rear rack mounted off a seatpost. I even saw a few of the MOOTS TAILGATOR RACKS.

As G-Ted stated, there where some interesting set-ups. I have attached a picture of Mr. Hannon from Colorado. Notice the bottles on the front fork, and the h-bar bag.

You will want to do some product testing. Figure out your lights, you calorie needs, water needs, etc, etc, etc, etc. Racing is the easy part. Planning and training is the hard and painful part


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Guitar Ted said:


> redsnakebite: You nailed it. *Only* four cross bikes out of nine finishers.


Or, to look at it a little differently, CX bikes were *almost* half the field...

The real question is this: Do you wanna be comfy, or do you wanna go fast? Ira was not very comfy, but he was able to bask in the glow of his victory as his body healed the next few weeks.



Guitar Ted said:


> fastskiguy: No handlebar bags, which surprised me, actually. Look at old photos of Tour riders and they all have the dual waterbottle cages on the handlebars. I'm talkin waaay back! Back when they all rode dirt and gravel. Think about that. Otherwise, a few guys had racks, but really, most just stuffed all they could into their jerseys, or hydration packs and did just fine. Anyway, we are doing the dropbag service, so you can split it up a little bit.


Ira was a madman last year--no racks, no packs, just some crazy overstuffed jersey pockets and some borrowed wool socks pulled almost to his knees. Made me sore and cold just watching him. When asked about it, he used the old quote: *Travel light and freeze at night*.

The race logistics have changed this year. Starting in the dark and (for the leaders) most likely finishing in the dark forces a bit more _strategery_. I will definitely be using a rear rack for gear/food carrying. No way around that. Bar bag? Probably not, but you never know...



Guitar Ted said:


> Brian Hannon did have a couple of bottle cages mounted to each fork blade of his Redline crosser though. That was pretty unique!


That's the beauty of stuff like this--run what ya brung. If you come up with an idea the night before, by all means USE IT if you think it'll work.

MC


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*fear and loathing in iowa*

this thing is really starting to pick up speed ...

it's awsome to see all the questions beng fired off about gear, bike set-up(fast n light all the way baby!!!), and cookie dough nutrition value, etc...

I think the most important question yet to be asked is this: How big are the drop bags???

btw, it's a balmy -30C(without windchill) here in at the "in-laws" in N Ontario


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

PaddyH said:


> How big are the drop bags???


Good question. I am working with a drop-bag sponsor at the moment. Size we are currently looking at is 21 in x 11 in...or someplace in that measurement.

How does everyone feel about that size? I have other options out there. But this one looks the most positive.


----------



## Endurosnob (Apr 28, 2005)

*Sitting here with a yard stick*

Sad but true.

That size seems reasonable to me. I can't think of anything I would pack that wouldn't fit, though I am sure I will be in over-analysis mode after the size is officially announced playing tetris with supplies to figure out how to get the most in the space given.

I wonder how many rolls of cookie dough will fit in that space?


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Or, to look at it a little differently, CX bikes were *almost* half the field...
> 
> The real question is this: Do you wanna be comfy, or do you wanna go fast? Ira was not very comfy, but he was able to bask in the glow of his victory as his body healed the next few weeks.


"Almost" only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades.  Ira probably would have "won" no matter what he decided on riding. Again, the motor and mind. I'm not so sure that you "win" at Trans Iowa as much as you overcome it! As far as "basking" in anything, well.......it's not le Tour by any stretch!



> Ira was a madman last year--no racks, no packs, just some crazy overstuffed jersey pockets and some borrowed wool socks pulled almost to his knees. Made me sore and cold just watching him. When asked about it, he used the old quote: *Travel light and freeze at night*.


Agreed, crazy like a fox! But then again, I seem to remember someone asking for _more wind!_ 



> The race logistics have changed this year. Starting in the dark and (for the leaders) most likely finishing in the dark forces a bit more _strategery_. I will definitely be using a rear rack for gear/food carrying. No way around that. Bar bag? Probably not, but you never know...


You think the leaders might finish in the dark? Whoa-ho! Somebody is thinking "fast" this year! As for the bar bag, that used to be a pretty regular item in the past for you, judging from the old photos on the 29"er board.



> That's the beauty of stuff like this--run what ya brung. If you come up with an idea the night before, by all means USE IT if you think it'll work.
> 
> MC


That's one of the things I get a buzz from. Last spring, walking around the staging area, looking at all the various rigs. Can't wait to see what you guys cook up for this edition!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*About this many*



Endurosnob said:


> I wonder how many rolls of cookie dough will fit in that space?


Oh, by my scientific calculations I would have to say...6


----------



## flyingwedge (Dec 18, 2005)

*Bob!*

I KNOW - BOB! Let's see.... tent, sleeping bag, coleman stove, boom-box... oh wait, that's that other ride across the state!!!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

KERKOVEJ said:


> Oh, by my scientific calculations I would have to say...6


El Jefe-

Keep it simple--give everyone a doubled up grocery bag (you know, the little ones that we all have dozens of laying around the house _right now_). It's plenty big for the essentials.

Besides, the more space you give us, the more stuff you (well, Mark) has to haul across the state, remove from the van, reinstall into the van, then haul to Decorah.

Personally, I vote for zero resupply. But that's just me.

_Heh heh heh..._

P.S. Are you racing? Your name isn't on the roster.

MC


----------



## Pedala (Mar 18, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> redsnakebite: You nailed it. Only four cross bikes out of nine finishers.
> 
> fastskiguy: No handlebar bags, which surprised me, actually. Look at old photos of Tour riders and they all have the dual waterbottle cages on the handlebars. I'm talkin waaay back! Back when they all rode dirt and gravel. Think about that. Otherwise, a few guys had racks, but really, most just stuffed all they could into their jerseys, or hydration packs and did just fine. Anyway, we are doing the dropbag service, so you can split it up a little bit.
> 
> Brian Hannon did have a couple of bottle cages mounted to each fork blade of his Redline crosser though. That was pretty unique!


Hey G-Ted,

Hanon here. I had a handlebar bag as well if memory serves...which it many times doesn't. Case in point; After reminding myself all week that i needed to register last Saturday....I spaced it off!!! Jeez, what an IDIOT! Well, now I'm on the waiting list and will wait all winter if need be  Because you can be damn sure I want to get back to Beautiful Iowa again this April.

Thanks to you and Jeff for all your work putting V.2 together. Hope to see you in Hawarden.

Brian Hannon


----------



## Pedala (Mar 18, 2005)

KERKOVEJ said:


> I was right in the mix of things during this race. About 90% of the folks stuffed their hydro-packs and jersey pockets with gear, food, and mojo. Some went as far as a rear rack mounted off a seatpost. I even saw a few of the MOOTS TAILGATOR RACKS.
> 
> As G-Ted stated, there where some interesting set-ups. I have attached a picture of Mr. Hannon from Colorado. Notice the bottles on the front fork, and the h-bar bag.
> 
> You will want to do some product testing. Figure out your lights, you calorie needs, water needs, etc, etc, etc, etc. Racing is the easy part. Planning and training is the hard and painful part


OK, I guess I did have a handlebar bag and didn't just imagine it. I have to say, it's about the easiest way to reach for food/gel.

If I get to enter this event (see above) I'll need to decide what bike to use. Last year the cross bike with the 42mm Maxxis wormdrives worked really well...except for the two or three flats I had!! Ouch! Nothing like hammering solo across the 5 min gap to get back to Ira...twice. The thing is, he was only running 28 or 30mm Schwalbe Marathons. I don't know if that says alot for those tires or just that i had some tough luck. I'm tempted to go narrower this year (once again assuming that someone bails and i can take their spot) but Jeff and G-Ted are hinting heavily that that might not be wise.

Last year i actually came to Hawarden with two complete bikes. The Redline cx bike with 42mm tires was to be used if the weather looked like it would remain dry. My other bike was a titanium Rewel purposefully built around a Rohloff Speedhub. This was to be used with Kenda Klimax lite tires if the weather was to be wet and nasty. I also used a Moots Tailgator and a frame bag on the cross rig. This was really too much carrying capacity but an empty bag weights almost nothing so no big deal.

Anyway, keep the ideas coming. And the hints. Hint hint.

Brian


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Guitar Ted said:


> "Almost" only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades.  Ira probably would have "won" no matter what he decided on riding. Again, the motor and mind. I'm not so sure that you "win" at Trans Iowa as much as you overcome it! As far as "basking" in anything, well.......it's not le Tour by any stretch!


Agreed--Ira was driven. That's what it takes.



Guitar Ted said:


> Agreed, crazy like a fox! But then again, I seem to remember someone asking for _more wind!_


It was obvious that most folks there hadn't prepared enough. I was hoping that the wind would come up a notch or two before sunset, to get them to crack sooner. No such luck with the wind, and me and my achilles were the only ones crackin'



Guitar Ted said:


> You think the leaders might finish in the dark? Whoa-ho! Somebody is thinking "fast" this year!


Yes. It's all supposition based on weather, but good weather should mean a pre-dawn finish.



Guitar Ted said:


> As for the bar bag, that used to be a pretty regular item in the past for you, judging from the old photos on the 29"er board.


I can't remember even _one_ pic with a bar bag (discounting AK, but we have so much crap strapped to our rigs up there it's hard to see where the bike is sometimes...). But if you say so...



Guitar Ted said:


> That's one of the things I get a buzz from. Last spring, walking around the staging area, looking at all the various rigs. Can't wait to see what you guys cook up for this edition!


Just finished lacing my front wheel for this race (and many others). On my way back out to the stand to start on the rear...

MC


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*A throwdown?*

No Sag?

I likes what I hear!

as a fellow wheelbuilder, I'd love to hear more about your wheelbuild(s) Mike...glad you're coming back to Iowa as well!


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*agreed*

word to that.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Brian H.: Good to hear from ya! I'm sorry you didn't get on the roster.  Thanks to Jeff's photo archive's, I see that you actually did have a pretty smart set-up there. Handle bar bags are cool!  

M.C.: I'll be interested to see what you bring. Always a pleasure to learn from a master!

Paddy H.: I'm a wheelbuilder too. I would also be interested in what M.C. has been working on. I'm probably not in the league of Mike, but I'd have to say that I've had pretty good sucess at building reasonably strong "traditional" set-ups. You know, 32 hole, double butted, 3-cross, with brass nips. Nothing exotic here! Hmm......that sounds like a perfect Trans Iowa build!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Are you racing? Your name isn't on the roster.


I will be there and riding along. Other wise I might help G-Ted out if we can't get some volunteer help. I am planning though racing/riding along to Decorah. Of course I will not be counted in the final results.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Keep it simple--give everyone a doubled up grocery bag (you know, the little ones that we all have dozens of laying around the house _right now_). It's plenty big for the essentials.


We have lots of size options out there for stuff sacks. I could get stuff sacks the size of a grocery sack.

... or I could run down to the local sushi bar and grab 70 take out bags for everyone to stuff their goodies into 

G-Ted and myself have discussed bag size and the fact of transporting 70 of those things to Algona...then to Decorah. I am interested as to what everyone thinks about size. I just want to make sure that we end up getting a bag way smaller than everyone suggests 

Stuff Sack info will be coming soon....hopefully.


----------



## redsnakebite (Jan 4, 2005)

Brian - I hope you get a spot. I would hope being a finisher last year would get you moved towards top of "waiting list"

Mike - Glad to see you'll be back for more Iowa fun. See you in April. I am expecting ugly weather...snow/sleet, cold, east wind, soft/muddy gravel, etc. Despite what everyone says about last year, we were LUCKY as far as weather and road conditions. 

Paddy - What gear are you running on your fixie?

Joe - What gear are you running on your SS? Are you running 29" wheels?

Later, Brett


----------



## johnbspinnen' (Dec 13, 2004)

*Don't sweat the size.*



KERKOVEJ said:


> We have lots of size options out there for stuff sacks. I could get stuff sacks the size of a grocery sack.
> 
> I am interested as to what everyone thinks about size. I just want to make sure that we end up getting a bag way smaller than everyone suggests


I'm sure what ever size you choose, we can find a way to fill them, (spare parts, spare wheels....spare BIKES!  ). SO I'd keep 'em small as MikeSee said. Maybe a change of clothes should it be raining or "yikes" if my chamois is red.  I'd imagine most will put some lights and/or batteries in there for the last night of riding, so the things could get heavy. I'm figurin' a small light for the first pre-dawn, then probably something a bit more sustantial  to get through the next night...


----------



## Endurosnob (Apr 28, 2005)

*Tag Team Effort*

No Sag would be choice, but I realize you've already billed it a certain way and may want to stick with that.

Jeff, I am sure that the Lincoln crew will have a car(s) going that could help transport gear bags to Algona if needed. Just let me know and I am sure we can work something out.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

KERKOVEJ said:


> G-Ted and myself have discussed bag size and the fact of transporting 70 of those things to Algona...then to Decorah. I am interested as to what everyone thinks about size. I just want to make sure that we end up getting a bag way smaller than everyone suggests


Okay, forget what I said about simple. You actually need to use a complex formula to figure this out:

1) Set up a poll and have everyone give their preferred dimensions for the stuff sack.
2) Average the numbers to get a base.
3) Take that average and divide it by 3.
4) Take that number (1/3 of the average) and cut it in half.

What do you get? Hopefully something slightly smaller than a thimble...

MC


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*gear size.*

Brett:

not sure about my gear size yet, most likely smaller than my 44x16 of last yr, that said my wheels will be bigger this yr.

as for weather last year, was it windy? I don't recall.

later.

Paddy


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

*Prefer no sag*

I agree that no sag would be my choice as well. It would foster more of a self-sustaining ideal. Otherwise people may try to get by with no lights or nearly no lights on the front end of the ride, etc. Why carry the extra weight if you can just mail it ahead and slap it on at the last minute?

With brevets you need to go at least 600K before you can expect any baggage support. In brevets of 600K or more it is expected that you sleep, though. The bag is intended to be for a spare set of clothes for after you wake up. Without sleep, I see no reason for sag whatsoever.

Having said that, if bags are provided I will use them. No sense putting myself at any more of a disadvantage. That way I can ship ahead _my_ secret endurance food: Spagghettios eaten cold from the can. Sodium and carbohydrates in an easy to digest format. Doesn't do too well in a jersey pocket, but if you have 5 minutes to sit and scarf down a can or two you are set.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*junk?*



Fastskiguy said:


> So how did people carry all of their junk anyway? I saw some pics of some really full jersey pockets and camelbacks but did anybody use a <gasp> handlebar bag? or <double gasp> a rack and trunk? I'm thinking overnight it seems everybody was cold last year (at least according to the two or three writups I've read) and to be able to put on and take off a little bit of clothing might be a huge thing at 1am Saturday night.


I kept my junk in my shorts, where it belonged. hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha..........sorry.


----------



## flyingwedge (Dec 18, 2005)

*Stuff Sack*

Hey, I'm all for a drop bag - I figure we gotta be in Algona by 6pm, so we oughta be there a bit before dinner, right? I'm thinkin' if one of us throws in a Weber, another the charcoal, then the rest of us will have room for beer, steaks, taters and have us a great big ol' shindig! The rules said we have to check IN to Algona by 6, nuthin about when we gots to leave!!! If ol' Guitar and Jeff have folks in by pre-dawn... then I say we have plenty of time!

Enough typing, I gotta get out and ride! 

Peace - Dave


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Here's a question...*

Here is a question that was just brought up at work...

*What time to you think riders will start rolling into the checkpoint in Algona?*

If I recall, I believe the distance from Hawarden to Algona this year is right around 140 miles. G-Ted can confirm that. Keep in mind wind, temp., moisture content of Iowa's lovely gravel roads, B-Road carnage, etc, etc, etc.

So what you think?


----------



## cbuchanan (May 18, 2004)

Way to steal my question buddy. Gawd.


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*big wheels rule the roost*

Man you kids are going savage on this thread ,at this pace I'll have to quit my job just to keep up on the info.Good stuff though.
As for the posts on bike types I think it's very clear that "light is right" and big wheels are the most efficient.Now having said that the course will be full on mtb trails.Now keeping that in mind I have seen some very talented (much more so than me) riders (steve H )locally ride some trails "biggie" style which were very very advanced.
I'll try and keep my mind open though as far as tire width.
My opionion on drop bags is ........none.It's amazing and a big help as it is to have access to stores along the way I think.
But then again I am a rookie so what do I know.

"The things that we did.....it wasn't so much the thing,it was that we did them."
-Tron from fubar


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*dememted*

I just got this off an ultrarunning group I'm part of..................................crazy weird ****.bike


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

flyingwedge said:


> I'm with Guitar, some dude wrote a book appropriately titled... "It's Not About The Bike"


Just caught this. I find it funny (no offense to the original poster) that this is brought up so often, when His Lanceness and his sponsors spent (literally) millions of dollars, every year, to improve said bike.

And that cat _still_ wouldn't finish TI...

MC


----------



## flyingwedge (Dec 18, 2005)

*Bamboozled*



mikesee said:


> Just caught this. I find it funny (no offense to the original poster) that this is brought up so often, when His Lanceness and his sponsors spent (literally) millions of dollars, every year, to improve said bike.
> 
> I am the original poster (boy!) and agree with you on the irony of it all... that being said.... how many races you been in and been bamboozled by some dude in cut-offs on a 15 yr old schwinn with a rear rack? I'm not saying that ever happend to me, mind you! Hey, he didn't even SHAVE HIS LEGS (gasping of crowd)!!!
> 
> OK, now that I brung it up... 337 miles, meby 14 or 15mph ave pace.... how much time will shaving one's legs save on this thing  ....(remembering of course, that it's in April and there is a very low probability of any exposed skin...) Just asking here!


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*high noon!*

yeah, the fast guys will be there at about noon. For some of us it'll be.....when is that cutoff anyway?



KERKOVEJ said:


> Here is a question that was just brought up at work...
> 
> *What time to you think riders will start rolling into the checkpoint in Algona?*
> 
> ...


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Fastskiguy said:


> yeah, the fast guys will be there at about noon.


A 17.5 mph average speed  
Last year I couldn't even hit that going down hill because of the wind.
I say peg the speed at 11-13 mph and enjoy the ride to Decorah.
Well...atleast enjoy the painful ride as much as possible.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Jeff says 11mph is OK!*

31 hours of 11mph riding...you make it sound so easy...  I guess that means the slow guys will be at the checkpoint at about 5pm or so. Hey let's hear it for enjoying the scenery!



KERKOVEJ said:


> A 17.5 mph average speed
> Last year I couldn't even hit that going down hill because of the wind.
> I say peg the speed at 11-13 mph and enjoy the ride to Decorah.


----------



## yielding (Nov 14, 2005)

Came across this while looking at the Velo News photo contest.. this should get you 350 miles with only a few stops. Might be heavy as hell but you wont go hungry or be without anything you need.

Good luck to all of you as you train for this one.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Sweating The Details*

Average speed? I'm not so sure we are all on the same page here guys! Let's think of it as "average course time". Think about it, if you have to be in Algona by no later than 6pm. and the race starts at 4am., that's 14 hours for you to do _everything_. That includes not only riding time, but stopping at the convienience store time, fixing a flat time, changing from one jacket to another time, figuring out navigation time, re-fueling time, pooping time  , and whatever else you do.

So, let's say that, cumulatively, you spend an hour total doing things other than riding. Whats that do to your _riding time?_ That's right, you have to go faster the more you spend time doing all the other stuff. And, if it's wet, rainy, snowing, or blowing, it's going to be even worse.

Oh, and another thing. It's approximately 157.5 miles from Hawarden to Algona. Just so there's no misunderstandings. You've got from 4am. till 6pm. to do that. Then from Algona, you need to get to Decorah by 3pm. the following day. Kapiche?


----------



## Fish Hunter (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey Ted - I remember last year that my odometer was reading about an extra 4 miles for every hundred on the cue sheets. A couple other riders said the same thing. Are the mileages measured out by car odometer again this year or did you use a different method?

Also, do you remember what time the first riders came into Algona last year?

Brent


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

*Average speed on bike vs off bike*

Ted has a good point.

As Susan Notorangelo of RAAM fame says "going is faster than stopping". If you stop for a measly 5 minutes for every hour on of the bike your average speed on the bike has to be higher by 8.3% (5 minutes is 1/12 of an hour, or 8.3%). So, easy numbers, if you can maintain 20 mph without stopping it is as good as if can hold 21.7 mph and need a break of 5 minutes every 60.

Another way of looking at it is that if you are hanging with a competitor at, say, 15 mph and you stop for 5 minutes and he does not, he has gained 1.25 miles on you. If you ramp your speed up by 1.25 mph to 16.25 mph you will catch him in an _hour_. That is pretty significant for what seems like a measly 5 minute break.

On the other hand, average speed on the bike is good to know too for those of us planning to run one gear. If I knew there was going to be a 30 mph tailwind the whole way I might gear a wee bit different than if I knew there was going to be a 30 mph headwind the whole way.

I ride fixed on the road as well as brevets (till now not fixed). So I know fixed gear riding and I know endurance riding. What I don't have is a good feel for what gear to run on gravel and how much rolling resistance it is going to add. Experiments in March will tell. . .


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*Ahhh..the good ole days*

thought I'd do some diggin' in the archives on how much yapping we did before last yrs race on this forum...not as much as this yr, that's for sure


----------



## johnbspinnen' (Dec 13, 2004)

*Hmmmm*

A cog (and chain for that matter) will fit in the smallest drop bag............

So if we change gearing in the race are we still single speed? 

Not sure at ths point on the geared vs. not question. I'm reserving the right to wimp out and shift. 

Also - has anyone checked the moon phase................that makes a big difference on night riding. I'll save ya'll the trouble:







There won't be one! All lighting will be of the man made variety.​


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Measuring the Miles*



Fish Hunter said:


> Hey Ted - I remember last year that my odometer was reading about an extra 4 miles for every hundred on the cue sheets. A couple other riders said the same thing. Are the mileages measured out by car odometer again this year or did you use a different method?
> 
> Also, do you remember what time the first riders came into Algona last year?
> 
> Brent


I used a bit of a different method this year. I used a car and checked it against mileage markers our state has posted. Close, actually really close. I then used that car for recon. I reset the trip meter, (which is what I checked previously against the mileage markers) everytime I made a directional change. That way, if there was any variance, I figured it wouldn't get multiplied as it would by my not resetting the trip meter, which is what we did in Jeff's car last year.

We are going to re-drive the whole route again, probably in Jeff's car, and I will use the same method as I did in my car. We will then compare the two against each other and come to some kind of solution. It's not perfect, but it's the best we can do right now.

As for the arrival time in Algona last year, Ira came wheeling in shortly before 4:30pm. A larger mass of riders showed up at about 5pm. After that, they trickled in till after six. Only 34 guys reported in at the checkpoint out of 51 starters.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

johnbspinnen' said:


> A cog (and chain for that matter) will fit in the smallest drop bag............
> 
> So if we change gearing in the race are we still single speed?
> 
> ...


On the single speed, we require that you complete the race on the gear combination that you started with. One gear for the whole event. Switching out your cog for another makes it a multiple gear bike, right? So, no switching. That make sense?

I was curious about the moon! Last year it was a full moon, and it was beautiful! You are right about the moon not being there. It will be plenty dark in the boonies of Iowa at night!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

johnbspinnen' said:


> So if we change gearing in the race are we still single speed?


Notice one of the rules for 2006 that is aimed at leveling the playing field for the singlesspeeders / fixie racers...

*All singlespeed/fixie category racers must start and finish on the same gear. So, that means don't stick 10 assorted freewheels/track cogs in your drop bag. As Mr Curiak would say..."Run what ya brung."*

Like I said in earlier post, training and preping is the hard part. I know last year a few single speed guys went out the night before and tested some gearing after they received their cue sheets in their racer bags.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Oh boy!*

I was just looking thru last years forum about Trans-Iowa V.1. I came across this picture that I had posted from a training ride on gravel. I remember that the sloppy gravel had splattered onto my saddle and then I wore a hole in my Pearl Izumi shorts from the sand paper effect. Note, that this is just from riding on gravel. You should see what the B-Roads will be like if they are wet


----------



## Larry Manuel (Dec 18, 2005)

*Is it possible to "subscribe" to thread?*

"I came across this picture that I had posted from a training ride on gravel."

Nice. That's worth a thousand words.

Off topic: I've seen some references on MTBR.com for a subscription to a thread. Is it possible?, and may I have some advice on how to do that?

Thanks,

Larry Manuel in Kingston, Ontario


----------



## Larry Manuel (Dec 18, 2005)

*ignore my question.*

My apologies for gumming things up.

Larry.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

KERKOVEJ said:


> Notice one of the rules for 2006 that is aimed at leveling the playing field for the singlesspeeders / fixie racers...
> 
> *All singlespeed/fixie category racers must start and finish on the same gear. So, that means don't stick 10 assorted freewheels/track cogs in your drop bag. As Mr Curiak would say..."Run what ya brung."*
> 
> Like I said in earlier post, training and preping is the hard part. I know last year a few single speed guys went out the night before and tested some gearing after they received their cue sheets in their racer bags.


What if you have a flip flop free/fixed with the SAME gear? Ie, you start off fixed, decide this is for the birds, and then flip it to the free side? Start with a 15 tooth cog, fixed, end with a 15 tooth cog, free?

OR, what if you have a flip flip hub with two gears and flip it, period? If the rule is to "Run what ya brung" it is still, er, being brung. Just on the side of the wheel not engaged by a chain.


----------



## Endurosnob (Apr 28, 2005)

*Elongated Shift*



Morlahach said:


> OR, what if you have a flip flip hub with two gears and flip it, period? If the rule is to "Run what ya brung" it is still, er, being brung. Just on the side of the wheel not engaged by a chain.


While I don't have an opinion regard switching from Fixed to Free, I would say running a flip flop hub with two gears is simply an elongated shift and isn't "single" speed.


----------



## Larry Manuel (Dec 18, 2005)

*flip flop scorching hub?*

Suggestion [mostly tongue-in-cheek]:

Consider a rule for fixers/wanna-be-scorchers: two fixed sprockets allowed, and the tooth difference allowed being one for every year of age over 45..........

in Kingston, Ont.


----------



## johnbspinnen' (Dec 13, 2004)

*That's the way it should be.*



KERKOVEJ said:


> Notice one of the rules for 2006 that is aimed at leveling the playing field for the singlesspeeders / fixie racers...
> 
> *All singlespeed/fixie category racers must start and finish on the same gear. So, that means don't stick 10 assorted freewheels/track cogs in your drop bag. As Mr Curiak would say..."Run what ya brung."*


That makes total sense to me, the way it should be. Only reason it even came to mind is that I've seen and heard of SSers (on teams) changing gearing in 24 hour races.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

johnbspinnen' said:


> That makes total sense to me, the way it should be. Only reason it even came to mind is that I've seen and heard of SSers (on teams) changing gearing in 24 hour races.


The first 200 miles of the race are going to be flat. The last 100 miles are going to be hilly. The optimal gearing for one is not going to be optimal for the other.

We are also talking about a race of 24+ hours. Riding in one direction. The weather is likely to change significantly. Tailwinds will become headwinds, headwinds will become tailwinds, wind speed will change, etc.

The gear that you started with will likely not be the best to end with.

I have done centuries on the road on a fixed gear. I ride fixed gear at least as much as geared. I have not once stopped mid ride to flip my flip-flop hub. But it is always a possibility that I bring with. An insurance policy.

My take, and I will go with whatever the twin gods of the race decide, is that a flip flop hub IS "ride what you brung". It is not shifting in the normal sense of the word. You can't spin up one side of a hill in a low gear and fly down the other in a tall gear. We are talking about a potential shift that may or may not happen once or twice throughout the whole race to account for large weather and/or terrain changes.

Heck, I intend to ride fixed, not free. I want this to be difficult. But I also want an insurance policy if I get tendonitis or otherwise fall to pieces. I want to be able to gear my ride for about 15-16 mph at 80 RPMs without being afraid that half way through the wind could double and turn into my face, forcing me to ride at 8 mph at 40 RPMs.

If we demand only one gear you will get two responses. There will be those who gear conservatively and those who gear aggressively. If the weather turns out nice then those who gear conservatively will be left in the dust as those who geared aggressively fly away. The conservative geared riders will finish, but will finish far behind those who geared aggressively. If the weather turns out nasty, then those who geared aggerssively will die on the course and will drop out of the race. Those who geared conservatively will laugh inwardly as the slow and steady win the race.

By allowing a flip/flop you let people choose to bring a gear that is both aggressive AND conservative. The style of their riding is going to be the same as with "true" single speed or fixed gear riding (grunt uphill, spin like a sewing machine downhill), but they have an option to laboriously change gears if conditions change.

Again, I will accept whatever is decided. This is just my take. I won't beat the horse any further.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*????*

I always thought a singlespeed was a bike with one gear, period.

Sure, I've done 24 hr races where I thought I could push a certain gear, then changed my mind a couple laps in and put something easier on, by removing one freewheel or chainring and putting on new ones(losing lots of time in the process, imo--and I'm a wrench, so no "you've been lapped" jokes please). But there's no rule about that..and the times I've done this, I haven't been able to pre-ride. Trans-Iowa is self-supported(very different to a multi-lap 24 race), and switching your gear falls into the the category of switching your bike, or wheels, for that matter.

Someone commented that the first 200 miles in flat, and the next 100 miles are hilly, BUT the last 30 miles are REALLY hilly. Think about that. If your worried about blowing yourself up midway through the race because your gear is wrong, gear your bike accordingly..spinning is more efficient than grinding anyway, just ask Lance and Jan.
And what if it rains, sleets, snowsor if there's WIND??? How would that affect to choice, Keep that in mind too.

C'mon guys, if you're not sure you can start and finish a 330 mile race on the same gear(fixed or free, whatever your start with), maybe racing the Open category is the way to go.

It's been said and I'll beat this drum too: _"run what ya brung"_...show up early to check out the terrain, and decide on your gearing then, and pray it works.


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Jan 22, 2004)

*switchin gearz*

so i think single speed guys should be able to change gear ratios if they want. it ain't the fastest job in the world, so let em change all they want and take the time penalty associated with it.
one could effectively change ratios by switching from big tires to little tires too, so be aware that i might stash some cx tires in my goodie bag. especially if the cue sheet indicates that all the rough sections occur in the first half of the ride.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Morlahach said:


> What if you have a flip flop free/fixed with the SAME gear? Ie, you start off fixed, decide this is for the birds, and then flip it to the free side? Start with a 15 tooth cog, fixed, end with a 15 tooth cog, free?
> 
> OR, what if you have a flip flip hub with two gears and flip it, period? If the rule is to "Run what ya brung" it is still, er, being brung. Just on the side of the wheel not engaged by a chain.


For all singlespeed and fixie...
Show up to the start line with a gear. Run it all the way to Decorah. Simple as that.
Otherwise maybe think of switching to the Open category


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Morlahach--

Please don't take what I've written below personally, as I'm not directing it that way. I am NOT trying to single you out or bust your chops. You just happen to be the one who wrote in to support multi-single-speeding, and I happen to be one of those vehemently opposed to it.



Morlahach said:


> The optimal gearing for one is not going to be optimal for the other.


Exactly. It's a choice. If you want the badge of honor that SS'ing brings, you need to commit to the suffering involved to get it.



Morlahach said:


> The gear that you started with will likely not be the best to end with.


Yep. Again, you have to choose, and then deal with your choice.



Morlahach said:


> I have done centuries on the road on a fixed gear. I ride fixed gear at least as much as geared. I have not once stopped mid ride to flip my flip-flop hub. But it is always a possibility that I bring with. An insurance policy.


My insurance policy will most likely be made by the SRAM corp, in Taiwan, and include 9 cogs in back, with two rings up front. Or it may not--I'm considering the SS as well. But hedge my bets I will not. I will be geared, or I will be single. No middle ground.



Morlahach said:


> Heck, I intend to ride fixed, not free. I want this to be difficult. But I also want an insurance policy if I get tendonitis or otherwise fall to pieces.


I read the above as, "I want it to be hard, but not TOO hard".

Sounds like you (and maybe some others) need to think more about your decision. It will be difficult regardless of what you choose. The course doesn't dictate the difficulty of the race, your pace does.



Morlahach said:


> By allowing a flip/flop you let people choose to bring a gear that is both aggressive AND conservative.


Choose + Gear = shifting. Simple.

MC


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

PaddyH said:


> I always thought a singlespeed was a bike with one gear, period.
> 
> Sure, I've done 24 hr races where I thought I could push a certain gear, then changed my mind a couple laps in and put something easier on, by removing one freewheel or chainring and putting on new ones(losing lots of time in the process, imo--and I'm a wrench, so no "you've been lapped" jokes please). But there's no rule about that..and the times I've done this, I haven't been able to pre-ride. Trans-Iowa is self-supported(very different to a multi-lap 24 race), and switching your gear falls into the the category of switching your bike, or wheels, for that matter.


Well, I am only trying to clarify a rule here. As you said, switching gears in your 24 hour SS race wasn't against the rules so you did it as need arose. I am suggesting something sort of similar, but it would apply to flip-flop hubs being legal.

Self supported can mean different things to different people. In this race it means stopping at a grocery store for food. If it was hard core self supported you would need to carry all your food and drink with you from the start to the finish and there would be no bag sent ahead to the half way point for food, clothes, spare tires, etc. Taken to its extreme, "run what ya brung" would mean you shouldn't even be able to change batteries in your headlights. If changing a cog is not self supported, then changing a battery isn't self supported either.

If I take a wheel off, reverse it, and put it back on that is also self supported. I rode the wheel from point A to point B, I did the mechanical work, etc. So by definition it is self supported. However, and here I agree with you, it isn't _exactly_ a single speed. It is a bike with two gears that needs to be stopped, partially disassembled, and reassembled to change gear ratios.

So I guess it is a point of semantics. I feel that a flip flop IS self supported, but agree it may not be viewed as a "single speed". Again, the style of riding is the same. On a fixed gear flip flop you still push too high a gear going up and still spin in too low a gear going down. Changing gears does not happen on the fly and is a huge pain. A flip-flop simply means that you can go to "plan B" in the event of tendonitis, change in wind, etc.

I can finish this ride with one cog to my name. It will just mean that I will err on the side of under gearing and will be riding something just higher than a bail out gear the whole time. Instead of riding what I think is appropriate and bringing a lower gear "just in case" I will ride the lower gear the whole time.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

*Food for thought*



KERKOVEJ said:


> For all singlespeed and fixie...
> Show up to the start line with a gear. Run it all the way to Decorah. Simple as that.


Digital elevation model for northern 2-3 tiers of Iowa (sans eastern). 69 X verticle relief.

dp


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

KERKOVEJ said:


> For all singlespeed and fixie...
> Show up to the start line with a gear. Run it all the way to Decorah. Simple as that.
> Otherwise maybe think of switching to the Open category


Didn't see this before I posted my last post. I don't get this forum, as new stuff isn't necessarily at the bottom. . .

"The lord giveth and the lord taketh away. Blessed be the lord."

If that is the rule, I can live by it. I may not agree, but I can live by it.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

*Linear mode for the win!*

There, now I have changed to linear mode. Now the most recent is at the bottom.

I knew I could figure out this forum layout if I gave it enough time.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

Maybe the rules for Trans Iowa should be posted on this thread for quick reference...I'm going riding now..this is making my eyes hurt.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

PaddyH said:


> Maybe the rules for Trans Iowa should be posted on this thread for quick reference...I'm going riding now..this is making my eyes hurt.


I don't think that is necessary. They are on the Trans-Iowa page.

And now that Jeff has weighed in, I submit.


----------



## flyingwedge (Dec 18, 2005)

*Liner thank you!*

_"There, now I have changed to linear mode. Now the most recent is at the bottom.

I knew I could figure out this forum layout if I gave it enough time."_

Thank you! Now I know!


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*one love*

Yes I'm still a new be to the SS scene but i think that it's one gear or be gone.
I also was wondering why people are talking about flipping catagorys,what up with that?
As far as I understood as any race, when you entered you put down the required information.If you said SS then it's SS at the line my friend.

then again maybe I misunderstood............I hope.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

*Next.*



dmsigurdur said:


> Yes I'm still a new be to the SS scene but i think that it's one gear or be gone.
> I also was wondering why people are talking about flipping catagorys,what up with that?
> As far as I understood as any race, when you entered you put down the required information.If you said SS then it's SS at the line my friend.
> 
> then again maybe I misunderstood............I hope.


One gear is fine. We have debated it and the consensus is that changing gears in the single speed class is not kosher. What's more, the people running the show say so.

Next topic.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Morlahach said:


> Next topic.


OK. How about light setup for the wee hours of the morning, and the haul to Decorah during the bitterly cold evening hours? 

This will help plan.
Info provided by the Farmers Almanac

*SUN RISES*: 6:13 AM 
*SUN SETS*: 8:12 PM 
*TOTAL SUN LIGHT LENGTH*: 13:59


----------



## Joe_Jitsu (Aug 25, 2004)

KERKOVEJ said:


> OK. How about light setup for the wee hours of the morning, and the haul to Decorah during the bitterly cold evening hours?


One or two cateye el-500 lights for the AM start; one niterider digital HID light and two 6 hour batteries for the overnight.

Last year, with the full moon, the HID was overkill. With no moon, I think the HID on low power should be just the ticket.

Joe


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Oh man!*

10 hours of total darkness without even a smidge of moonlight. Man, that's a long time. I thought for sure you guys planned the date for a full or nearly full moon. I'm thinking the stories of clicking off the lights and riding by moonlight will not be repeated this year....



KERKOVEJ said:


> OK. How about light setup for the wee hours of the morning, and the haul to Decorah during the bitterly cold evening hours?
> 
> This will help plan.
> Info provided by the Farmers Almanac
> ...


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

KERKOVEJ said:


> OK. How about light setup for the wee hours of the morning, and the haul to Decorah during the bitterly cold evening hours?
> 
> This will help plan.
> Info provided by the Farmers Almanac
> ...


Schmidt SON Dynohub, 2 X 3 watt lights. Nashbar closeout Cateye backup light in case of wire failure, etc. Expected battery usage: 0.


----------



## Larry Manuel (Dec 18, 2005)

*Times of Twilight - Algona, IA, April 29th*

A further bit of info, from the Sky and Telescope on-line Almanac:

End of evening twilight: 10:06 PM
Beginning of morning twilight: 4:23 AM.

These times are for astronomical twilight, whcih means it is pretty dark then, not completely dark, though. One could see lots of stars, although not the faintest ones. Astronomical twilight is defined as when the centre of the sun is 18 degrees below the horizon.

From the US Naval Observatory's website:

End of civil twilight: 8:47 PM.
Start of civil twilight: 5:43 AM.

Civil twilight is defined as the time when the centre of the sun is 6 degrees below the horizon, and only the brightest stars are visible.

I suggest that a real all-night headlamp would be wanted sometime between these two times, if the sky is clear.

My guess is that we will want the headlamp to run from 9 PM to 5:30 AM.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Another twist.*

What _helmet_ light or other method are you guys going to use to be able to read the 9-1-1 street signs and your cue sheets/ computer screens by? I went out on a night gravel ride last summer and found that the Cat Eye EL-400 mounted on my helmet vent worked pretty well.

I will also say that a Cat Eye EL-500 or two will be plenty of light. That's what I use on night time gravel runs. They will burn for up to 30hrs.!


----------



## flyingwedge (Dec 18, 2005)

*SS Discussion... a bit further!*

I'm bringing two bikes, my SS and fully geared rig.... I'll be in SS mode for a while, and just leave my thumbs there, not clicking anything... then when the wind kicks up, the hills begin their grind, the mud cakes heavy.... I'll switch bikes, flick some levers and presto-chango - I've got gears!!! I love that bike!

(some humility forthcoming, but read on!) Bruce - you may recall heading back north towards the fish hatchery at Leadville in 04 with me... I kicked your a$$ on those hills - saying as I passed you each time "I LOVE GEARS!" Jeff - make sure I'm in the open category - I love my gears! By the way... Bruce, you may also recall passing me up St. Kevins one last time.. I guess the ol SS gets the last laugh!


----------



## Fishtoes2000 (May 28, 2004)

Jeff: I bet you could easily get 10K cookie dough calories in that stuff sack. BTW, I was wrong. I did go with peanut butter at this year's race. I probably only ate half of one tube though. I think I need to talk to some folks about making HammerDough...


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> What _helmet_ light or other method are you guys going to use to be able to read the 9-1-1 street signs and your cue sheets/ computer screens by? I went out on a night gravel ride last summer and found that the Cat Eye EL-400 mounted on my helmet vent worked pretty well.
> 
> I will also say that a Cat Eye EL-500 or two will be plenty of light. That's what I use on night time gravel runs. They will burn for up to 30hrs.!


9-1-1 street signs?

I have an idea for markers along the way. Ever see those Halloween glow sticks? You shake them up, you bend them a bit, and off they glow for something like 8 hours. Duct tape one of those to a road sign post where a turn is and people who are directionally challenged such as myself will thank you. I tend to put my head down and just ride, zoning out for some time between thoughts. I need something to jar me into noticing what is going on.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

KERKOVEJ said:


> OK. How about light setup for the wee hours of the morning, and the haul to Decorah during the bitterly cold evening hours?
> 
> This will help plan.
> Info provided by the Farmers Almanac
> ...


time too start eating more carrots!!!


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Pay Attention!*



Morlahach said:


> 9-1-1 street signs?
> 
> I have an idea for markers along the way. Ever see those Halloween glow sticks? You shake them up, you bend them a bit, and off they glow for something like 8 hours. Duct tape one of those to a road sign post where a turn is and people who are directionally challenged such as myself will thank you. I tend to put my head down and just ride, zoning out for some time between thoughts. I need something to jar me into noticing what is going on.


Yeah, street signs! Every Iowa backroad has 'em. Corny names too, like "Ocean Blvd." (In land locked Iowa!)

Better lift that head up! You've got cue sheets to read, and they correlate to the street signs along the way. Last year a couple of guys did exactly what you said you do and went off course a mile or two. That'll cost ya! You don't want to have to backtrack, especially if it's the middle of the night, and the race is all strung out so that you do not have other competitors to guide you.

Navigation skills are a big part of what this race is about. You guys have plenty of time to practice, plan, and come up with a system that will work for you. Your cue sheets are going to be sized so that they fit in a standard map case such as the ones touring cyclists or brevet riders might use. There is an example linked on the T.I. site. The cue sheets are going to have cumulative mileage, mileage to the next directional change, and will be numbered and color coded so you can keep track of them.

There are NO course markings put up by us. Waaay too much work! Also, we couldn't mark the course any better than our state already has, with the street signs. The only instance where we would mark the course at all is if there were a road closure between the time we last drive the course and the event date, in which case we will re-route the course using marking tape. Also, if there were any part of the course that ran off the public roads, we might have to mark those, as well. Otherwise there is no signage put up by us.

Well, I take that back! I did put out garden gnomes last time!  I wonder what it'll be this time? More gnomes? Monkeys? Hmmm.............


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

I love that cookie dough picture.  
The other photos on that site that are interesting are the 2 included below of bike set-up.
Innnnnnnteresting.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> Yeah, street signs! Every Iowa backroad has 'em. Corny names too, like "Ocean Blvd." (In land locked Iowa!)
> 
> Better lift that head up! You've got cue sheets to read, and they correlate to the street signs along the way. Last year a couple of guys did exactly what you said you do and went off course a mile or two. That'll cost ya! You don't want to have to backtrack, especially if it's the middle of the night, and the race is all strung out so that you do not have other competitors to guide you.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Your cue cards sound pretty well laid out. I will definitely be investing in a helmet light then to read the cue cards and try to pick out the road signs. My headlight has a pretty tight beam, so road signs are pretty much invisible with it alone.

What is a typical leg between turns? A few miles? Tens of miles?

Another issue that hasn't been brought up is traffic and visibility. A typical motorist is not going to expect a cyclist on the road at 2:00 am on some dirt road in the middle of nowhere. Traffic should be minimal in the dark on these small roads, but what traffic there is had better see us. Lights are definitely good, but reflective tape, reflective vests, etc, can make a bicyclist light up like a UFO on Close Encounters of the Third Kind.


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Jan 22, 2004)

KERKOVEJ said:


> I love that cookie dough picture.
> The other photos on that site that are interesting are the 2 included below of bike set-up.
> Innnnnnnteresting.


i wouldn't mind knowing where to get one of those big triangle bags


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Jan 22, 2004)

Morlahach said:


> Fair enough. Your cue cards sound pretty well laid out. I will definitely be investing in a helmet light then to read the cue cards and try to pick out the road signs. My headlight has a pretty tight beam, so road signs are pretty much invisible with it alone.
> 
> What is a typical leg between turns? A few miles? Tens of miles?
> 
> Another issue that hasn't been brought up is traffic and visibility. A typical motorist is not going to expect a cyclist on the road at 2:00 am on some dirt road in the middle of nowhere. Traffic should be minimal in the dark on these small roads, but what traffic there is had better see us. Lights are definitely good, but reflective tape, reflective vests, etc, can make a bicyclist light up like a UFO on Close Encounters of the Third Kind.


these days you would have to try pretty hard to buy cycling clothing that DOESN'T have reflective junk all over it
as long as my blinkie is working then i am not worried about the cars unless they are drunk and then god help all of us


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

I would be interested in finding out how to get one of those bags as well.

Paul



iliketoridebikes said:


> i wouldn't mind knowing where to get one of those big triangle bags


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

iliketoridebikes said:


> these days you would have to try pretty hard to buy cycling clothing that DOESN'T have reflective junk all over it
> as long as my blinkie is working then i am not worried about the cars unless they are drunk and then god help all of us


ya, I think last year four cars past by me..in 25 hours, the scary thing was, at least two of the drivers asked if I needed a place to sleep, nice, but I'll I heard was "dueling banjo's"


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

PaddyH said:


> ya, I think last year four cars past by me..in 25 hours, the scary thing was, at least two of the drivers asked if I needed a place to sleep, nice, but I'll I heard was "dueling banjo's"


While anything is possible, midwest country folk are about the most generous and nicest people you could run into. I rode with PAC Tour back in 2000 and went through Kansas. We stopped in one town for the night where the chamber of commerce threw us a big party, made us a barbeque dinner, and generally rolled out the red carpet for us. The people of the town turned out for this meal and took us on tours of their town's museum.

I felt genuinely loved and welcomed. I am convinced that they were trying to convince people in our group to move to their town to start businesses, etc. Many of these old farming communities are dying out as agriculture becomes more corporate and automated, and I think that the towns are trying to do what they can to get people to settle.

Point is, I would trust just about anyone in rural Iowa, Kansas, etc, to "do the right thing". The people offering you their homes for the night did so in earnest. Along with a place to stay you would have had access to their shower, to a free meal, etc. In return all they would have asked for is your company. Not exactly the way to win Trans Iowa (or even meet the time checkpoints to finish it. . .) but they opened the door for you. And think of the rate! 50% of the people you ran into opened their home to you!!


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*...*

dude, it was a joke, I realize they were being polite...

that still dosn't mean they didn't have a dungeon in their basement.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Dec 22, 2004)

PaddyH said:


> that still dosn't mean they didn't have a dungeon in their basement.


Hey! I resemble that remark!! 

Gravel Travelin' Iowa Farm Boy


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

So Paddy, did you get any "perty mouth" comments? I am sure you heard the squealing pigs didn't you?!!?

I was on a kayak trip in Iowa one time and I swore I heard some banjo's playing!

Paul


----------



## Joe_Jitsu (Aug 25, 2004)

Morlahach said:


> Fair enough. Your cue cards sound pretty well laid out. I will definitely be investing in a helmet light then to read the cue cards and try to pick out the road signs. My headlight has a pretty tight beam, so road signs are pretty much invisible with it alone.
> 
> What is a typical leg between turns? A few miles? Tens of miles?
> 
> Another issue that hasn't been brought up is traffic and visibility. A typical motorist is not going to expect a cyclist on the road at 2:00 am on some dirt road in the middle of nowhere. Traffic should be minimal in the dark on these small roads, but what traffic there is had better see us. Lights are definitely good, but reflective tape, reflective vests, etc, can make a bicyclist light up like a UFO on Close Encounters of the Third Kind.


I had ZERO trouble with traffic last year. The worst of it was the pass-through town with the Arby's with the prom/carshow in the parking lot. I think I saw more cars there than the rest of the race combined.

Anyway, one blinky in back and I was fine.

Joe


----------



## Joe_Jitsu (Aug 25, 2004)

Morlahach said:


> While anything is possible, midwest country folk are about the most generous and nicest people you could run into. I rode with PAC Tour back in 2000 and went through Kansas. We stopped in one town for the night where the chamber of commerce threw us a big party, made us a barbeque dinner, and generally rolled out the red carpet for us. The people of the town turned out for this meal and took us on tours of their town's museum.
> 
> I felt genuinely loved and welcomed. I am convinced that they were trying to convince people in our group to move to their town to start businesses, etc. Many of these old farming communities are dying out as agriculture becomes more corporate and automated, and I think that the towns are trying to do what they can to get people to settle.
> 
> Point is, I would trust just about anyone in rural Iowa, Kansas, etc, to "do the right thing". The people offering you their homes for the night did so in earnest. Along with a place to stay you would have had access to their shower, to a free meal, etc. In return all they would have asked for is your company. Not exactly the way to win Trans Iowa (or even meet the time checkpoints to finish it. . .) but they opened the door for you. And think of the rate! 50% of the people you ran into opened their home to you!!


Now if we could just get those midwesterners to show some love by locking up their dogs....


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*On Traffic, Turns, and People*



Morlahach said:


> What is a typical leg between turns? A few miles? Tens of miles?


Yes, and yes. Sometimes even just a few blocks!



> Another issue that hasn't been brought up is traffic and visibility. A typical motorist is not going to expect a cyclist on the road at 2:00 am on some dirt road in the middle of nowhere.


While this is true, the event is planned to run on some of the most remote and unused Iowa gravel roads, at least as much as possible. The biggest concern is in some of the bigger towns, and when crossing the major highways. Please be careful!!



> Traffic should be minimal in the dark on these small roads, but what traffic there is had better see us. Lights are definitely good, but reflective tape, reflective vests, etc, can make a bicyclist light up like a UFO on Close Encounters of the Third Kind.


Blinking tail lights will be more than enough for the average rural Iowan to raise their eyebrows. Heck, any vehicle they do not recognize will raise their eyebrows!. Generally speaking, these folks are pretty decent. But there are bad eggs everywhere.


----------



## Fishtoes2000 (May 28, 2004)

iliketoridebikes said:


> i wouldn't mind knowing where to get one of those big triangle bags


I took a piece of cardboard and made a template for a local seamstress friend of mine. I specified the zipper, internal pockets, width, etc. It cost $150.

Frame packs are nice because you can fiddle with their contents (e.g. food) while riding as opposed to Camelbaks.

The first 100 miles of my race was very difficult whenever I got near the front of our paceline. I believe the frame bag was acting like a sail in the crosswind. Fortunately the crosswind shifted into a slight tailwind and bag may have paid me back.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

paulclimb510 said:


> So Paddy, did you get any "perty mouth" comments? I am sure you heard the squealing pigs didn't you?!!?
> 
> I was on a kayak trip in Iowa one time and I swore I heard some banjo's playing!
> 
> Paul


pigs...oh ya,

I think I sped up a couple mph every time I went by a farm just to get away from the smell quicker


----------



## cbuchanan (May 18, 2004)

paulclimb510 said:


> I was on a kayak trip in Iowa one time and I swore I heard some banjo's playing!
> 
> Paul


I've never even seen a banjo let alone hear one  and I have lived here most of my life.


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Ranting...*

I guess all the ranting on the blogs is shuting everyone down.

I would hope that we can all support each other and discuss the training we are doing.

I will agree with the rants that have gone on to a certain extent that there could be people signed up that will not be prepared in the slightest. It is too bad people sign up for races that they will not even complete 1/4 of the event, but saying that, I was at the race last year and I witnessed some strong riders quitting 43 miles in and certainly before Algona at ~127 miles. There were many strong, competitive riders that quit at Algona. The conditions could be far worse this year than they were last year as well. All we can do is train our asses off and do the best with the conditions we have on race day. 

Trans Iowa V.2 enrollee Paul Jacobson


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

paulclimb510 said:


> I guess all the ranting on the blogs is shuting everyone down.


Yeah, some people have taken notice that there might be some racers registered that might have got'n in over their heads. I welcome any and everyone to register for this event. All the rules and major details have been on the T.I. V.2 website for months leading up to the event. Nobody can say "they didn't know." cause if they read thru the website before they registered they would know everything to make the trip across Iowa safe while following the rules laid out before them.

With that said...Good luck with your training and planning, and see you in Hawarden.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*I'll drink to that..*

or maybe I'll just drink


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

paulclimb510 said:


> I guess all the ranting on the blogs is shuting everyone down.
> 
> I would hope that we can all support each other and discuss the training we are doing.
> 
> ...


???? I guess I haven't been following any blogs with rantings. I have kept my eyes glued to this thread as a source of knowledge. Now you have gotten me curious. . .

So people are upset that people are potentially unprepared? If so, isn't that the problem of the uprepared racer and not that of the ranting blogger? I say it is a non issue.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Morlahach said:


> So people are upset that people are potentially unprepared?


No.



Morlahach said:


> If so, isn't that the problem of the uprepared racer and not that of the ranting blogger? I say it is a non issue.


Right.

We were just making the point that some people have made observations based on comments made in this forum. Nothing more than that.

Continue discussing the logistics of the event. Those who finish...finish. Those who don't....well, they don't. It's just a race. We are all doing it to test our limits and see what we are made of.

With that in mind... I am going for a gravel ride. It's 34 degrees!


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Jan 22, 2004)

i am going to start a blog and put fake posts in it to make everyone think i am not ready to race TIV2
todays post:
so i went to spin class again last night and it really worked me...
i think if i just keep going to spin class twice a week i should be more than ready that race in iowa that i signed up for


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

*Comments from the wanker*



Morlahach said:


> ???? I guess I haven't been following any blogs with rantings. I have kept my eyes glued to this thread as a source of knowledge. Now you have gotten me curious. . .
> 
> So people are upset that people are potentially unprepared? If so, isn't that the problem of the uprepared racer and not that of the ranting blogger? I say it is a non issue.


Well I just looked into it, and it appears others think I am the wanker who isn't prepared. My comments/questions regarding the single speed/fixed gear put me beyond the pale.

The whole issue of what constitutes a single speed is evidently the point of contention. Now, I have agreed to not make a single cog change. Period. I am not arguing this point any more. Jeff has made a decision, and as one of the race directors he has absolute authority. I do not question either his nor Ted's authority and am not trying to convince either of them of my view. But let me beat the horse just one last time to make a point for those who took the rant to other forums.

Begin Rant

As PaddyH said, in 24 hour races it is usually permitted to make a gear change at the rest station. He said that he did in fact make a gear change part way through the race, but that it was permitted in that type of race because the racers weren't "self supported".

Endurosnob reports (http://endurosnob.blogspot.com/2005/12/defining-singlespeed.html) "Single is one, which for me begins and ends the discussion. As soon as you start flip-flopping, wrenching or being clever in order to change your gear ratio, you've just shifted. It's no longer a SS. As you'll see from the thread, people have a lot of valid reasons why they might want to change things at some point in the race. The course does this and that, etc. Which is simply another way of saying, "I might decide at some point that I need to shift."

Does that mean that PaddyH raced single speed in his 24 hour race or not? By the rants on the other forums he should have been disqualified. He changed gearing, therefore not one gear, therefore not single speed.

What about the "self supported" issue that PaddyH brought up? Well, in a MTB race self supported means you can't accept tools, equipment, bike changes, etc, from other people. So a self supported flat repair would be where you take off the wheel, remove the tube, put a new tube in, pump it, etc. Racers have been disqualified for accepting help from others during mechanicals. The rule is about doing the mechanical work yourself, not what work is done. If you take it with you and do it yourself, it is considered self supported. Period.

So the question I initially had (again, it has been answered, I need no further debate to "change my mind") was whether a self supported gear change in the vein of a 24 hour race was applicable in this case too. The statement from Jeff was that you couldn't ship 10 cogs ahead in the bag to be used in Algona. I asked whether it was ok to take it WITH you. By all accounts this would have been acceptable at most other MTB races as defined by both their self supported as well as their single speed rules.

These questions apparently mean that "someone on this forum is not prepared" (with links from other blogs to my comments. . .). Huh? Have I asked or said anything not acceptable in other races? Did these questions say anything about whether I was training 3 hours a week or 3 hours a night?

I was trying to clarify the rules. They are now clear. Feel free to assume from my question that I am weak, that I am not training, etc. And next time you change a gear on your SS at a 24 hour race, remember this discussion.

End Rant


----------



## flyingwedge (Dec 18, 2005)

*Ready or not!*

"so i went to spin class again last night and it really worked me...
i think if i just keep going to spin class twice a week i should be more than ready that race in iowa that i signed up for"

Hey Man! Spin class rocks - didn't the Y start offering that 13.74hr class on Sundays??? I'm doing all my training in spin, and watching Tour de France videos!

Seriously, nobody could have signed up for this thing with out having some idea of the insanity they were getting into! Just remember at mile 254.3 that we PAID to do this! I love you all* - even you guys from Ohio!

Peace - Dave

*note: I'm just being nice so ya'll will offer me yer wheel at mile 254.3!!! , now, it's 56 and I'm going riding!!!!!!!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Morlahach said:


> So the question I initially had (again, it has been answered, I need no further debate to "change my mind") was whether a self supported gear change in the vein of a 24 hour race was applicable in this case too. The statement from Jeff was that you couldn't ship 10 cogs ahead in the bag to be used in Algona. I asked whether it was ok to take it WITH you. By all accounts this would have been acceptable at most other MTB races as defined by both their self supported as well as their single speed rules.


About your question...

I don't care if you take a handfull of 18T freewheels with you or put them in your dropbag. Just as long as you are replacing an 18T freewheel with an 18T freewheel its all good.

Same goes for the fixie. If you start with a 20T cog on back, you just better replace that cog with another 20T. Cary as many 20T cogs as you like. Use them as ninja stars to throw as passing crazed dogs. 

You get the idea. These are the rules we have putforth for 2006. If you have a suggestion for 2007, the "comments box" will be open for any and all commentary after the event...just like in 2005.


----------



## johnbspinnen' (Dec 13, 2004)

*Training*

It's all good. Unfortunately humor and sarcasm don't always come through as intended on the internet. That being said:

I think the best plan I've heard so far is riding the first half of T-I to train for the second half!  Actually I think I may change that :

The first 110 miles - training
The next 47 - active recovery spin
THEN I should be in shape to hammer the last half.

Riding 337 miles is serious business but that doesn't mean we have to take ourselves TOO seriously!

Pigs do stink, why is that?

Keep smilin' and peddlin'


----------



## Endurosnob (Apr 28, 2005)

*Just to clarify*



Morlahach said:


> I was trying to clarify the rules. They are now clear. Feel free to assume from my question that I am weak, that I am not training, etc. And next time you change a gear on your SS at a 24 hour race, remember this discussion.
> 
> End Rant


Morlahach, the Single Speed discussion for me was a stand-alone item. I raced Open in TransIowa last year and don't have any issue with riding gears. I do stand by my comments though. If I select to large or small of a gear for TransIowa, I'll accept it and know I was wrong. I like having that kind of decision in front of me.

I also only made it to Algona and am the first person to say I made some bad decisions last year that absolutely kept me from finishing. I have also commented on those on my blog as well. If someone does something I think is bizarre and finishes, more power to them. Last year I started at the back of the field and it certainly seemed that a number of people were not going for the finish.

In the end, I would love to see 70 riders line up that are ready to go and hell-bent on making it to Decorah. And if I am 70th, that's just fine too.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

*Clarification*



Endurosnob said:


> Morlahach, the Single Speed discussion for me was a stand-alone item. I raced Open in TransIowa last year and don't have any issue with riding gears. I do stand by my comments though. If I select to large or small of a gear for TransIowa, I'll accept it and know I was wrong. I like having that kind of decision in front of me.
> 
> I also only made it to Algona and am the first person to say I made some bad decisions last year that absolutely kept me from finishing. I have also commented on those on my blog as well. If someone does something I think is bizarre and finishes, more power to them. Last year I started at the back of the field and it certainly seemed that a number of people were not going for the finish.
> 
> In the end, I would love to see 70 riders line up that are ready to go and hell-bent on making it to Decorah. And if I am 70th, that's just fine too.


That's cool. I understand where you are coming from. Making the single speed race a single gear from beginning to end does indeed make it a bit tougher, and that is what the race is all about.

I just hope I pick the right gear for the wind that day.


----------



## jimbo (Jan 6, 2004)

Morlahach said:


> That's cool. I understand where you are coming from. Making the single speed race a single gear from beginning to end does indeed make it a bit tougher, and that is what the race is all about.
> 
> I just hope I pick the right gear for the wind that day.


I don't see anything wrong with bringing a flip-flop hub. If you use it to finish, then you finished, you are just dq'ed from the ss field at that point. You were talking about insurance, and there it is. Insurance almost always comes with a deductible, and yours would be removal from the ss cat, but at least you would still finish.

Just my opinion as a dedicated ss'er. I hope you finish, but changing from one gear to another, by definition, makes you not an ss'er.

BTW, I went for a 72 mile mostly dirt road ride yesterday, and I am glad that I held of on TI this year. Alot of the roads were water logged (it's swampy), and it was all I could do to keep a 12mph rolling average. And then to think I'd only be a bit more than 1/5 done. Yikes.

Take care all and keep training.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

Morlahach said:


> Well I just looked into it, and it appears others think I am the wanker who isn't prepared. My comments/questions regarding the single speed/fixed gear put me beyond the pale.
> 
> The whole issue of what constitutes a single speed is evidently the point of contention. Now, I have agreed to not make a single cog change. Period. I am not arguing this point any more. Jeff has made a decision, and as one of the race directors he has absolute authority. I do not question either his nor Ted's authority and am not trying to convince either of them of my view. But let me beat the horse just one last time to make a point for those who took the rant to other forums.
> 
> ...


I'll be this first to admit that ya, I have, in the past, like I stated before, changed my gear(within the first few laps of a multi-lap 24 hr race)(which I stated in a previous post), but I was also aware that there was no rule to doing so at these events, which is were T-I is quite a bit different; we can't switch our gears, there is no outside support/pits if things go south, and that it is point to point, not multi lap.

Some history on the 24 hr race were I "shifted" Gather 'round: It was 24hr Solo Worlds in Whistler in 2004. After a last minute qualifacation at 9 Mile, I had two weeks to get my **** together get time off work and drive 2500km(sorry about not converting this to miles for any yanks, esp G-Ted, I know this bugs you! Got the time off, some minor sponsorship to help the cause, and got to Whistler at 2pm the day before Worlds. Didn't get a chance to check the entire course out(only 1/3) before a required racer meeting we had to attend, by the time it was over, the sun was setting, and my pit needed tweaking(as outside support makes or breaks you in 24hr mtb races), and went to bed. The race started at noon the next day, after starting the race, finally riding the entire course, I realzed that my gearing to too large(32x16)for me too push, after my pit boss/crew(Al was crewing for not just me, but Dallas, and another friend) switched my freewheel(as I wanted my bike as light as possible, thus no flip-flop), yes there was downtime involved, and yes *there was no rule * stating we couldn't switch our gearing...In the end I DNF'd at around midnight after crashing resulting in my bike ending up at the bottom of a scree slope, for me to retrieve with a taco'd rr wheel and broken frame. So ya, I did one race where I switched my gear, but there wasn't a rule stating I couldn't. I've also come to strongly beleive that if a race has a singlespeed/fixed category, my gearing doesn't change during that event/ride.

You could view me as being a *hypocrit* for those actions and my beliefs now, that's fine, I've been called worse.

I'll also be the first to admit that I made logistical mistakes last year at T-I, I took a wrong turn when my head was down for example, another time it happend and I and wasted a shitload of time getting back on course...my **** up...end of story, I knew the rules-the cue sheets were right in front of me, I goofed. tough me.

As far as the UCI rule on outside support(in non-endurance races), it is allowed now, and has been for the last yr for sure...not sure how that applies here...correct me on this if I'm wrong.

anything that has been said on this forum OR on MY blog by me has in no way  been directed any one rider, my comments are NOT personal jabs at people regarding their character or ability to ride a bike, this forum is to talk about a bike race, which is what we've been doing. We are free to give or thoughts, obviously some ideas/thoughts/opinions aren't going to jive with everyone, *that's the way it is*. I can live with that.

I don't think anyone here is a "wanker"(nor did I call anybody names for that matter), or "weak"...last time I checked, this race was in April, at it's kind of a long one...that should've scared off anyone unsure about this type of race away long before registration opened, as ALL the necessary info about it has been up for quite some time.

I'm done, Merry Christmas, see you all  in April.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

PaddyH said:


> I'll be this first to admit that ya, I have, in the past, like I stated before, changed my gear(within the first few laps of a multi-lap 24 hr race) on a few occasions(which I stated in a previous post), but I was also aware that there was no rule to doing so at these events, which is were T-I is quite a bit different; we can't switch our gears, there is no outside support/pits if things go south, and that it is point to point, not multi lap.
> 
> I'll also be the first to admit that I made mistakes last year, took a wrong turn when my head was down, and wasted a shitload of time getting back on course...my **** up end of story, I knew the rules-the cue sheets were right in front of me, I goofed. tough me.
> 
> ...


"But some of these dudes are really starting to make me wonder if they really have any hope in finishing this race. Sure it's early, who's to say I won't finish it either I guess it funnier that what some of these guys are asking/talking about is like nails dragging accross a chalk board to me...it's mostly/mainly/always the guys who have no other posts but on this thread, which kinda makes me think they are really fresh fish...I guess I shouldn't be surprised if there isn't all the 70 registered starter on the start line in April...with over 4 months to train, there's lots of time to back out too, maybe some of these cats will realize that this kind of race isn't their gig..."

Wonder who you had in mind... and what was said that made you wonder whether they had any hope in finishing the race. 

Don't worry, my skin is thick. I just wanted you to see a bit of the hypocracy in your argument. What was nails across the chalk board and showed weakness in others when they _asked_ about it did not apply to you when you actually _did_ it. Next time you disagree with me say it to me at the thread I posted at. Don't post it on your blog and link it to my comments here.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

I also stated on my blog that * I* may not finish either. If you feel that I am personnally picking on you, I'm am sorry you see it that way.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

*Peace*



PaddyH said:


> I also stated on my blog that * I* may not finish either. If you feel that I am personnally picking on you, I'm am sorry you see it that way.


Well, the thought did occur to me. 

Whatever the case, we are all on the same page now. SS/Fixed means one gear from start to finish. We are both endurance racers, but from different fields. You have a MTB background, I have a brevet background, and this gravel road race is going to be something in the middle. There should be something for everyone.

Peace. And Merry Christmas. For real.

/Bows


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*It's a "Public Forum" Right?*

It seems to me that any comments made on here, or on a blog, if they are on the world wide web, are "public" and therefore open to criticism, praise, or indifference. If you make a comment, it's almost a sure bet you will offend, annoy, or pester someone into a response. Perhaps it won't be appreciated, deserved, or remotely correct. That's the risk one takes by posting here or anywhere else.

That said, I think it's fair game for someone to question ones motivation for this event. Look, you can either respond, or ignore it. You have freewill. It's just someones opinion. Everybody's got one. I'm okay with that.

As far as this thread goes, we are here to share information on event plans, equipment choices, and yes, questions about our format. Bring 'em on!

Perhaps since this thread is what it is, Paddy and myself have taken our musings elsewhere to a place more appropriate. Namely, our blogs. Gotta pithy comment on that? Leave it at the blogsite. That's what the comment link is for. If you're curious at all about what I've got on my mind, my link is in the signature. Read on!

For now, let's focus on the original intent of this thread, which should benifit everyone concerning the Trans Iowa V2.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Morlahach said:


> Peace. And Merry Christmas. For real.
> 
> /Bows


....and to you and yours!  I have appreciated your graciousness!


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*funny ,funny *****



iliketoridebikes said:


> i am going to start a blog and put fake posts in it to make everyone think i am not ready to race TIV2
> todays post:
> so i went to spin class again last night and it really worked me...
> i think if i just keep going to spin class twice a week i should be more than ready that race in iowa that i signed up for


Yes I think that's a great idea in fact I plan or buying my first bike this weekend .It will be a lance armstrong something or other because that's the only rider who I know .I also like him the best because he wins all the time due to his inability to race anything other than the tour.

viva lance
WHAT THE F**K,HE RETIRED!!!!!oh well I gues the media is saying I'm a Basso fan so Bassso it is.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Current Conditions*

Here are the current T.I. V.2 conditions as of December 23


----------



## flyingwedge (Dec 18, 2005)

*Brrrr*

_"Here are the current T.I. V.2 conditions as of December 23_ "

Um.... that looks, well, cold! That's why I like to run - Hey Jeff, can I train for this thing by just running?

Just curious - Dave

Hey All - Merry Christmas, I hope Santa brings you all a really soft seat!


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*what kind of a runner are you?*



flyingwedge said:


> _"Here are the current T.I. V.2 conditions as of December 23_ "
> 
> Um.... that looks, well, cold! That's why I like to run - Hey Jeff, can I train for this thing by just running?
> 
> ...


Hey I just thought I'd ask as I run ultras as well..
merry christmas everyone


----------



## faucho (Dec 24, 2005)

*unofficial first person to publically beg for a trans-iowa spot*

let me be the first person to publically proclaim my registration incompetence and deep regret. i missed registration for transiowa 06.

checked with guitar ted, he said there is no official waiting list for bailouts. he said unofficial number transfers were ok. so, let this be the start of the unofficial waiting list.

(if public requests aren't ok, let me know, i'll pull down this posting. if you think another thread should be started, i'll move it to a new thread.)

chicken? get fired? get a real job? (even worse than getting fired) injure yourself? oversleep?

i'll do transiowa for you.

if you don't wanna/can't, i'll buy your registration (reimburse entry and shipping only, don't want to promote a bidding war).

if you know you aren't gonna do it, let me know.

i'll wear your team jersey if it fits, i'll dedicate the win to you (unlikely to be me. if someone else wins, i'll happily dedicate their win to you), i'll bark like a dog (other humiliations negotiable).

i'm training right now. i'll need at least a day's notice (i will need to drive up from austin, texas).

hope i hear from somebody. and i hope it's not due to some misfortune that you are unable to do the race.

thanks.

rusty
512.698.0201

xxxxxxxxxxxx
x fauchomo x
x at x spam-
x mailcan x proofing
x dot x (i hope)
x com x
xxxxxxx


----------



## flyingwedge (Dec 18, 2005)

*marathoner*

"Hey I just thought I'd ask as I run ultras as well..
merry christmas everyone"

Marathon is about as long as I care to run... well, I did have to walk a long ways to get to the Chicago starting line this year - does that count as an ultra???

I do have a rectangular Leadville belt buckle.... from the mountain bike race - and was thinking the oval one (for the 100m run) would make a nice match... some day!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

faucho said:


> so, let this be the start of the unofficial waiting list.


This is good. If you are registered racer and cannot toe up to the start line, you can transfer your spot to another person. Please use this forum to locate and announce open spots for the event. Once a spot has been transfered, PLEASE!!! contact me so I can get the paper work sorted out.


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*right on*



flyingwedge said:


> "Hey I just thought I'd ask as I run ultras as well..
> merry christmas everyone"
> 
> Marathon is about as long as I care to run... well, I did have to walk a long ways to get to the Chicago starting line this year - does that count as an ultra???
> ...


I'm doing the leadville 100 run this august and am hoping that as a flatlander the altitude doesn't kill me.Having said that we had the first manitoban run it last year and he finished so that's a good sign( right?). In fact I even though of doing the double as there is a buckle for it if you complete both and since they are 1 week apart it seemed like an option.Having said that I think the bike ride will take alot ot of me and you should never think of going into a 100 in less than great shape.
As for marathons ,that's kick ass.I started as a marathoner and in fact still run 2+ a year but my heart lies in the long stuff,That expains why after years of racing mtbs I started to add 24 hour races in there .I know it's not the ultra stuff yet like mike does but it takes time to move up to those disdances. I think as there is alot to learn and many many variables.
You live I chicago you said?
Man you kids have great ultras there,lake front 50/50 and mcnaughton park are two that my local running club has driven to and had a great time .In fact I was just at mcnaughton park in 05 and had a great time.The trail is very fun with technical bits in there and 16000 feet of climbing in 100 miles.
make the move up man as you won't regret it.
Dallas sigurdur
"the night time is my time"


----------



## Fishtoes2000 (May 28, 2004)

dmsigurdur said:


> I'm doing the leadville 100 run this august and am hoping that as a flatlander the altitude doesn't kill me.Having said that we had the first manitoban run it last year and he finished so that's a good sign( right?). In fact I even though of doing the double as there is a buckle for it if you complete both and since they are 1 week apart it seemed like an option.Having said that I think the bike ride will take alot ot of me and you should never think of going into a 100 in less than great shape.


You can be a flatlander and do well in Leadville. Our Michigan crew does well each year. The key is arriving a week before the race to get in a little bit of acclimation.

And, there is no special buckle for the double. However, they do list your name on a plaque in the race office and you get a special listing in the race brochure.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*More pictures...*

More pictures...  
Current gravel conditions: peanut butter


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Riding: Indoors or Out?*

Doing any training rides outdoors? Do you do workouts on an indoor trainer? Rollers? Do you hit the weight room, cross train, wrestle pigs?

Sound off on your training ideas, methods, or secret ju-ju for Trans Iowa. Mr. 24 rides outdoors for looooong miles and also does some stairmaster grindage. Whats your poison?

Me? Check out my blog post for 12/27/05 in the link in my signature for my thoughts on training!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*My secret training...*

My training is very detailed. I like to go out on long gravel grinders and look for the sneaky opossum. The idea is to ride a ton of hours, and then search for this creature of the night. When I find it, I tease it to the point where it want's to throw-down in the middle of the road. The fight ends up being like sumo-wrestling. Lots of pushing which is good for power to the pedals and the butt muscles. In most cases I win, but i have been bitten numerous times and have been in for rabies shots once a week for the last month or so 

Here is a picture of my most recent vistory


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Lemmie ask a dumb question...*

Now just how messy is it to ride in conditions like that? You using fenders or is muddy gravelly grit just splashing all over you and your bike? It looks cold, wet, and dirty. Warm, wet, and dirty might be another thing.... Anyway, ahem, what's your setup?



KERKOVEJ said:


> More pictures...
> Current gravel conditions: peanut butter


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Fastskiguy said:


> Now just how messy is it to ride in conditions like that? You using fenders or is muddy gravelly grit just splashing all over you and your bike? It looks cold, wet, and dirty. Warm, wet, and dirty might be another thing.... Anyway, ahem, what's your setup?


My bike setup for these gravel excursions is a Surly 1x1 with NO fenders. I am running Maxxis ADvantage 26x2.1 tires and 34x17 gearing. As far as clothing...it a mixture of windproof/thermal gear from Craft, Pearl Izumi, and Nike.

As far as the mud goes...I just let is splatter all over me. Why? Cause that's the way I am...Dirty. 

I just make sure to wash it all when I get home to keep the mud/gravel from staining my clothing.


----------



## jbkr54 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Why repeat the pain?*




Joe_Jitsu said:


> I had ZERO trouble with traffic last year. The worst of it was the pass-through town with the Arby's with the prom/carshow in the parking lot. I think I saw more cars there than the rest of the race combined.
> 
> Anyway, one blinky in back and I was fine.
> 
> Joe


Care to elaborate on why you are returning to TransIowa. Given your comments about TI 1 it seemed you were very dubious about such a prospect. Just curious, given the amount of suffering involved.


----------



## Joe_Jitsu (Aug 25, 2004)

jbkr54 said:


> Care to elaborate on why you are returning to TransIowa. Given your comments about TI 1 it seemed you were very dubious about such a prospect. Just curious, given the amount of suffering involved.


I have two main reasons for going back to Iowa.

First, I go though a series of stages after a hard race. My initial reaction is to swear to never do a race like that again. A little later, I start thinking about things I could have done better. Then I start thinking that I might go back, to make use of these great ideas that I have generated. At last, memories of the pain have faded, and only the new ideas for success remain. I am in the final stage with regard to Trans-Iowa.

Second, the people involved with Trans-Iowa are great! The promoter, the racers, the people in the pass-through towns; everybody was just super. It was a great event, and I think it (and events like it) are the future of the sport. I want to support this event and to be a part of it!

Joe


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Anybody else start training for real today?*

OK, it's Jan. 1st, who got on the bike and started "real" training today? I did, snagged 41 miles on the computrainer. Watched the Shawshank Redemption. It was a really good movie. I'm thinking that the 2:15 on the bike is about one fifteenth of the time it'll take on the big ride and that is a scary bit of math.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Fastskiguy said:


> ...who got on the bike...


A bunch of us went out from 9 AM till 3:45 PM for some gravel. It was a good day to get in some longer hours in the chamois. During the 30ish miles back home, we had the traditional Trans-Iowa NE headwind. It took a few of the riders legs and made them into wet noodles. I have attached a great picture from 
JY. He clearly stated that he will never do Trans-Iowa 
This also proves that there *are* hills in Iowa. Right, Jo_Jitsu?


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*gulp!*

Thanks for all the pictures that have been coming out.As a first timer it's nice to have a mental picture of what waits for me on those roads and now I know ....PAIN.
Oh and paddy laughing at me for 330 miles


----------



## Joe_Jitsu (Aug 25, 2004)

dmsigurdur,

If you can keep Paddy in sight for all 330 miles, you are a Man of Iron! And you will likely be a top-10 finisher... Listening to that laughter would be a badge of honor! 



dmsigurdur said:


> Thanks for all the pictures that have been coming out.As a first timer it's nice to have a mental picture of what waits for me on those roads and now I know ....PAIN.
> Oh and paddy laughing at me for 330 miles


----------



## Joe_Jitsu (Aug 25, 2004)

KERKOVEJ said:


> This also proves that there *are* hills in Iowa. Right, Jo_Jitsu?


Yes, Virginia, there are hills in Iowa. AND THEY WILL BREAK YOU! If you are racing Trans-Iowa on a singlespeed, the last 30 miles will test you like nothing else. You will think that you are a hard man after getting 300 miles under your belt. My friend, I am here to tell you that the race has just begun at mile 300...


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*testify*



Joe_Jitsu said:


> dmsigurdur,
> 
> If you can keep Paddy in sight for all 330 miles, you are a Man of Iron! And you will likely be a top-10 finisher... Listening to that laughter would be a badge of honor!


I know all to well how fast paddy can go as I've raced him for 7/8 years now and came up short 99.999% of the times.In fact the only times I seem to remember beating him were way back when he first started .
As for a top 10 finish,I don't care but I will tell you this.In my opinion only 20 max will finish.I'm not sure about the details like why the high dnf rate but it will happen.
It's going to be a hoot.
What are you bike racing anyways?
Dallas Sigurdur


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*This could be a fun poll*



dmsigurdur said:


> ...................In my opinion only 20 max will finish.I'm not sure about the details like why the high dnf rate but it will happen.
> It's going to be a hoot.......................
> 
> Dallas Sigurdur


Okay, anybody else want to venture a guess as to the number of finishers this year?

I'll go with 12.

Less if the weather is a factor.


----------



## Eddie O (Aug 20, 2004)

Training began 7 weeks ago. See ya'll in Iowa.


Eddie O


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> Okay, anybody else want to venture a guess as to the number of finishers this year?


I say regardless of the conditions, there will still be around 10 or so people to finish. 330 miles IMO is a good kick in the package. Anyone that can churn out that amount of mileage in a 24 hour period has nuts of steel.


----------



## johnbspinnen' (Dec 13, 2004)

*How's titanium?*




KERKOVEJ said:


> I say regardless of the conditions, there will still be around 10 or so people to finish. 330 miles IMO is a good kick in the package. Anyone that can churn out that amount of mileage in a 24 hour period has nuts of steel.


Will titanium nuts work?  I'll try to keep 'em in my package near my junk.  Still wouldn't like being kicked there  

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

johnbspinnen' said:


> Will titanium nuts work?  I'll try to keep 'em in my package near my junk.  Still wouldn't like being kicked there
> 
> Happy New Year to all.


Just be sure to use some anti-sieze. Nothing worse than siezed nuts. 

As for my take on the ride, I think weather will be the factor. If there is a fierce head or cross wind the dropout rate will be as high as is being suggested. If there is a fierce tail wind I think just about everyone can finish (50+ of the 70). If there is no wind at all I would guess 30+ finish.

I think people are taking this more seriously this year than last year. People know what to expect, and the people who were attracted to this this year are attracted _because_ of the high dropout rate last year. I started training in late November before I knew whether I would even be going. Many others did the same.

The last season I spent 3+ hours on a trainer in December? *Never*. There simply aren't any other events this early in the year to prepare for. If I hadn't made it into this race I would have shut training down and started up again in February to prepare for races in June. Point is, I think most people simply aren't normally ready for a major event like this in April. Knowing it will be difficult people are changing their training schedules to be ready in April. So I am guessing last year was the outlier, and that future runnings of this race are going to see much higher finishing rates.


----------



## Eddie O (Aug 20, 2004)

Morlahach said:


> There simply aren't any other events this early in the year to prepare for.....


Don't forget about us southern folk. We can race year round if Florida is accessible, the XC season just wrapped up two weeks ago. I typically start racing in Jan, but reserve my major goals for early June and beyond. With Granny Gear coming to town (Conyers) in Mid May, the TI is going to be a perfect set up race. Bring on the nasty weather and rough roads!

Anyone else heading up from the south? Anyone wanting to carpool?

Eddie O


----------



## johnbspinnen' (Dec 13, 2004)

*Vive' le South*



Eddie O said:


> Don't forget about us southern folk. We can race year round if Florida is accessible, the XC season just wrapped up two weeks ago. I typically start racing in Jan, but reserve my major goals for early June and beyond. With Granny Gear coming to town (Conyers) in Mid May, the TI is going to be a perfect set up race. Bring on the nasty weather and rough roads!
> 
> Anyone else heading up from the south? Anyone wanting to carpool?
> 
> Eddie O


I'm headed up from Va Beach. Sorta south. You'll probably be heading up by a more southerly route. It looks like a good 2 day drive, so thinking of probably leaving Wednesday sometime, maybe in the afternoon. I signed up for the shuttle from Decorah cycles which leaves I guess around 2 on Friday. And yep, Florida has all kinds of stuff going on early in the year.


----------



## MDCDale (Dec 27, 2005)

JB - just a suggestion on your route. Instead of staying on I-70 into PA take I-68 in MD to Morgantown WV, then I-79 north. Way better roads, no tolls, way less traffic, and quicker. I have made that trip that way a bunch of times for RAGBRAI, and would also suggest jumping back on I-70 in Washington PA and taking it to Indy, then take I-74 up and you can catch I-39 north at Normal IL, or stay on I-74 into IA, jump to I-80 and head up to CR on I-380. Get a good map of IA and pick your route from CR to Decorah, they have really excellent roads which can save you loads of time from driving into WI. Unless you really want to go there..

Scott


----------



## johnbspinnen' (Dec 13, 2004)

*Thanks*



MDCDale said:


> JB - just a suggestion on your route. Instead of staying on I-70 into PA take I-68 in MD to Morgantown WV, then I-79 north. Way better roads, no tolls, way less traffic, and quicker. I have made that trip that way a bunch of times for RAGBRAI, and would also suggest jumping back on I-70 in Washington PA and taking it to Indy, then take I-74 up and you can catch I-39 north at Normal IL, or stay on I-74 into IA, jump to I-80 and head up to CR on I-380. Get a good map of IA and pick your route from CR to Decorah, they have really excellent roads which can save you loads of time from driving into WI. Unless you really want to go there..
> 
> Scott


 Thanks for the input. I was wondering about that route. The map of the route pictures was spit out by MS Streets and Trips.

Again, thanks, Appeciate it.


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Some pics for you out of staters from central Iowa*

I took a few pics while on my ride this past Monday. You should hope for better conditions in April! It could be even worse though so start praying!










This picture shows the peanut butter consistency of the gravel. Very sticky stuff!

Here is one large hill for Iowa. It is dropping into the Des Moines River Valley.










I hope you enjoy!

Paul


----------



## cbuchanan (May 18, 2004)

paulclimb510 said:


> I took a few pics while on my ride this past Monday. You should hope for better conditions in April! It could be even worse though so start praying!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics Paul. Helps to show that Iowa is NOT flat by any means.


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*appreciated*

Thanks for the pictures (everyone).It sure helps me mentally prepare for this thing if I have an inkling of what I'm riding through.The only time I can recall being in Iowa was with some guys (PaddyH included ) going to indiapolis for a cross race.We came through Iowa in the middle of the night and it was down right scary.These pictures make me want to pull over to a farmers house ,eat a home cooked meal and fool around with his hot daughter.Oh and then get back on my bike and finish just under the cut off.
Damn I think I love iowa now.
viva la iowa
Dallas


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*You know, Iowa is a neat place*



dmsigurdur said:


> Damn I think I love iowa now.
> viva la iowa
> Dallas


It really is a neat place and that's coming from an Illinois guy too. But what you really have to do is to keep asking "Is this heaven?" to everybody you meet.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*Dallas*

Quote:
Originally Posted by Joe_Jitsu
dmsigurdur,

If you can keep Paddy in sight for all 330 miles, you are a Man of Iron! And you will likely be a top-10 finisher... Listening to that laughter would be a badge of honor!

I know all to well how fast paddy can go as I've raced him for 7/8 years now and came up short 99.999% of the times.In fact the only times I seem to remember beating him were way back when he first started .
As for a top 10 finish,I don't care but I will tell you this.In my opinion only 20 max will finish.I'm not sure about the details like why the high dnf rate but it will happen.
It's going to be a hoot.
What are you bike racing anyways?
Dallas Sigurdur 

on the other side of this, Dallas is the reason I don't do a lot of competitve running events..as he's a freakin' jackrabbit!!!(and I like my record against him, hehehe) I think my only running glories against him have come in cyclo-cross races...and man! I relish those!

The dude's a machine regardless, I think he's doing a snowshoe marathon in Duluth later this month....sick


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*Question(s)*

This is directed more at Jeff K. & G-Ted/Mark...this is info that maybe could be put up on the T-I V2 site

Just curious as to where all the registered racers are from? Who was the original "Rogue Seven"?(as Dallas is threathening to make shirts for them) Who has innies? Who has outies?...that sort of stuff...


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Stuff of Legends*



PaddyH said:


> This is directed more at Jeff K. & G-Ted/Mark...this is info that maybe could be put up on the T-I V2 site
> 
> Just curious as to where all the registered racers are from? Who was the original "Rogue Seven"?(as Dallas is threathening to make shirts for them) Who has innies? Who has outies?...that sort of stuff...


The home towns of all the registered reacers could be done easily enough I think. That was something that I'd actually thought of, and was going to ask Jeff to do, but it slipped my mind. Thanks for bringing that back up!

The "Rogue Seven", now............that's a _different story altogether!_ The details of that little mess are _not_ going to be told by either Jeff, nor I. (Thanks alot, Active.com!  )

Somethings are better left to speculation and "tall tale telling" 

Some of you guys have most of it pieced together anyway. I'll just let it go at that!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Who and Where.*

Chris	hansen MI
Brian	Dukek MN
Matt	Wills NE
Gary	Cale MI
James	McGuire IA
Scott	Cave MN
dallas	sigurdur Canada
patrick	humenny Canada
Mike	Curiak CO
Steve	Harjula Canada	
Jeff	Avey NE
Russell	Tjiessen	
Samuel	Rosenau NE
Mike	Meister MT
Skip	Cronin NE
Corey	Godfrey NE
Kevin	Aspegren OH
Brent	Hauser IA
Dave	Simmons ND
Paul	Jacobson IA
John	Blaszczak VA
Stephen	Geering IA
Larry	Manuel Canada	
Steven	Cannon IA
Matthew	Maxwell IA
Kevin	Daum OH
Chris	Brunsvold WA
Mark	Glaspie KS
Todd	Eschweiler IA
Sarah	OBrien IA
John	Kelly WY
James	Garton WI
Greg	Schenck IA
Bill	Dietrich MN
Doug	Zickuhr IA
David	Pals IA
Edward	O'Dea GA
Steve	McGuire IA
Marcin	Nowak WI
Ward	Budwig IA
Joe	Partridge MI
Robin	Bennett IA
Chuck	Hilsenbeck Jr. IA
Brett	Davis OH
joel	**** MO
Mark	Norfleet MI
Scott	Campbell IA
Joe	Frost IL
Kevin	Ehrlich IL
Nick	Martin IA
cully	todd IA
Daryl	Bernard MI
Emily	Brodersen NE
Ben	Garrett IA
Greg	Hansen MO
David	Mable IA
Lance	Andre IA
Michael	Beck CO
Brian	Eppen IA
David	Norris NE
Fred	Wilkinson UT
Dave	Vander Horst IA
ROB	PENNELL KS
Nate	King MO
bruce	nelson IA
Brad	Mihm IA
Martin	Borske IA
Jordan	Carr CO
Dan	Fuhrmann MO


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*RACER HOUSING & PRE RACE*

For those who are interested in racer host housing, make sure you have your request to me by Sunday, January 15th.

Also note, that the pre-race meeting will be at the PIZZA RANCH in Hawarden on Friday the 28th at 6:00 PM. This is where we will hand out racer bags, number plates, and cue sheets. This will also give riders a chance to meet and chill out. There will also be copious amounts of food. Think of it as carbo-loading Iowa style!


----------



## johnbspinnen' (Dec 13, 2004)

*Frappr Mappr Crappr*



PaddyH said:


> This is directed more at Jeff K. & G-Ted/Mark...this is info that maybe could be put up on the T-I V2 site
> 
> Just curious as to where all the registered racers are from? Who was the original "Rogue Seven"?(as Dallas is threathening to make shirts for them) Who has innies? Who has outies?...that sort of stuff...


Better yet, if you're a registered racer go here and add yourself to the TransIowa V2 Frappr map. Put a lil' photo up with your name and we can have a rolling slideshow on the TI site.

Oh yeah------- I have an inny

The first 10 after me get a free post race beer.


----------



## Eddie O (Aug 20, 2004)

Frapped!

Eddie O


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*canadian in the house*

Hey I just noticed that there is another canuck in the mix ,so Larry buddy where are you from?
Dallas 
Oh and I just ordered my bontrager switchblade for for the 29er,party down ! And yes it's specifically for the grind.


----------



## johnbspinnen' (Dec 13, 2004)

*Cool*



Eddie O said:


> Frapped!
> 
> Eddie O


CHeck the banner thing

That scrolling banner thing works nice, but somehow Eddie O isn't in it. Wassup wit dat?


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

I just Frappr'd in my pants!
I think I see Frappr running down my leg.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*oh, the smell...*



KERKOVEJ said:


> I just Frappr'd in my pants!
> I think I see Frappr running down my leg.


uh ya, and it smells like semi digested pasta and Elete...gross!!!!

I'm up too.


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*get to work punks*

Hey don't you kids have some bikes to sell to cheap customers that have multiple coupons and know somebody who use to work there and he gave them a deal that was practically (if not ) free?
Paddy are you using your new cordless keyboard so you can bike on the trainer and chat at the same time.
I kidd,no really... I kidd
Dallas "abunch more days and counting" Sigurdur


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*get wit da program*



dmsigurdur said:


> Hey don't you kids have some bikes to sell to cheap customers that have multiple coupons and know somebody who use to work there and he gave them a deal that was practically (if not ) free?
> Paddy are you using your new cordless keyboard so you can bike on the trainer and chat at the same time.
> I kidd,no really... I kidd
> Dallas "abunch more days and counting" Sigurdur


Doode! Why would I need a cordless keyboard when I'm "not" training?

and it's "double-off-coupon-day" at the shop....NOT! but I'm at home eating chips, either way.


----------



## Larry Manuel (Dec 18, 2005)

*Fellow Canuck check-in*



dmsigurdur said:


> Hey I just noticed that there is another canuck in the mix ,so Larry buddy where are you from?
> 
> I'm in Kingston, Ont. About me: I'm prety old [errr... 48], and bought a Ute from Matt Chester in 2000. Now, I've switched over to 700c, skinny tires. Surly Steamroller. Fixed, eh? I'll be riding on Team Tortoise, with Mark Norfleet, of Michigan, He's on a 700c Matt Chester. I think it's nearly 68 cm. I'm small, riding a 62 cm.
> 
> As Mark says, it should be a nice, long ride.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*sweet*




Larry Manuel said:


> dmsigurdur said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I just noticed that there is another canuck in the mix ,so Larry buddy where are you from?
> ...


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Now about those steamrollers...*



PaddyH said:


> that makes at least two(of us)Canucks on fixed Steamrollers now..though mine is tiny at 53cm...and yes it will be a nice ride, for sure!


You guys serious about riding steamrollers all the way across? 38c max tire and all? One thing is for sure, that flat crown fork will be the best looking fork in the race.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Flat Crown Forks.....ouch!*



Fastskiguy said:


> You guys serious about riding steamrollers all the way across? 38c max tire and all? One thing is for sure, that flat crown fork will be the best looking fork in the race.


You're right......_ow!_......those flat crown...._ouch!_.....forks are......_yikes!_.....just beautiful!

..........anybody know a good nuero-surgeon?


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Fastskiguy said:


> You guys serious about riding steamrollers all the way across? 38c max tire and all? One thing is for sure, that flat crown fork will be the best looking fork in the race.


What did the winner of last year's race run? I believe I heard he ran very skinny tires, on the order of 38 mm.

IMHO, the skinniest tire you can run without shaking you so bad that you give up and quit the race is the way to go. The question is where that point is for each rider. One rider might do just fine with 38 mm tires and win the race on them. Another rider might quit after 50 miles on the same tires. They might both have the same degree of fitness, but one person may simply deal better with the discomfort.

The other issue may be how confident you are descending in the dark on skinny tires. If you hit a patch of loose gravel at speed on skinny tires your results may be quite different than if you were on fat ones.

I guess I would just suggest that everyone try out their rigs on a decent length ride on gravel to see if it agrees with them or not.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*Serious...as a heartattack.*

"You guys serious about riding steamrollers all the way across? 38c max tire and all? One thing is for sure, that flat crown fork will be the best looking fork in the race."

my Steamer is a bit more hopped up, than most, as it was my 'cross rig (fixed, w/only a set of cantis on the front) for the past 2005 Cx season here in Mb and MN(Dallas can give you the details, otherwise you'll see it in April)
-the only modifications it'll have for V2 is a_ bottle cage _ and a_ compy_...and I guess my h-bar map holder...


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

PaddyH said:


> "You guys serious about riding steamrollers all the way across? 38c max tire and all? One thing is for sure, that flat crown fork will be the best looking fork in the race."
> 
> my Steamer is a bit more hopped up, than most, as it was my 'cross rig (fixed, w/only a set of cantis on the front) for the past 2005 Cx season here in Mb and MN(Dallas can give you the details, otherwise you'll see it in April)
> -the only modifications it'll have for V2 is a_ bottle cage _ and a_ compy_...and I guess my h-bar map holder...


and I guess some blinky's too...


----------



## jbkr54 (Apr 4, 2005)

*The last 30 miles*



Joe_Jitsu said:


> Yes, Virginia, there are hills in Iowa. AND THEY WILL BREAK YOU! If you are racing Trans-Iowa on a singlespeed, the last 30 miles will test you like nothing else. You will think that you are a hard man after getting 300 miles under your belt. My friend, I am here to tell you that the race has just begun at mile 300...


You don't have to be on a SS to have the last 30 miles test you, nor travel 300 miles.
I followed the TI route 130 miles from Forest City to Decorah on an ideal day last October. Felt fine in Cresco and was ready to puke by the time I reached Decorah. If I had any sense at all, I would not be trying this again. So much for a sound mind.


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*proudly canadian*



Larry Manuel said:


> dmsigurdur said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I just noticed that there is another canuck in the mix ,so Larry buddy where are you from?
> ...


----------



## cbuchanan (May 18, 2004)

Considering the amount of posts that Paddy and Dallas have in the T.I. forum...it's no surprise to me that they are not out training.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

cbuchanan said:


> Considering the amount of posts that Paddy and Dallas have in the T.I. forum...it's no surprise to me that they are not out training.


ouch!


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*posse up*

The canadian posse and I are actually heading to Iowa the first week of march to preride your entire state.That way we'll know all the roads and there will be no surprises.
Actually I am going about this race like my mentor Jan would do.Eat ,drink ,party down in my audi (which I don't own ) then start to ride right before the race and end up between 2nd and 4th.
Dallas "I don't want to be timed out " Sigurdur


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*farfignugen*

actually, I think your chubby buddy Mr Ullrich has a 911...


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Stuff Sacks...*

Looks like *Therm-a-Rest* is going to be the way we are going to go for stuff sacks. Size has not been decided yet, but your input from earlier posts have helped us make a decision. There will be more info coming later.
You can click here to get a good idea what you will be using.

Also, keep in mind the pre-race meeting will be the Friday night before the race at shortly after 6 PM. It will be on the main drag in Hawarden at the Pizza Ranch. I have set aside a room for the Trans-Iowa V2 racers and their drivers. There will be plenty of food! The owner is swinging us a deal for the buffet which will run $7.50. It will include pizza, salad, chicken, pasta, and a bunch of other stuff.

Any other questions?


----------



## cbuchanan (May 18, 2004)

PaddyH said:


> ouch!


Sorry Paddy, I may have been a tad harsh with that one.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*As long as we're calculating ...*



Morlahach said:


> Ted has a good point.
> 
> As Susan Notorangelo of RAAM fame says "going is faster than stopping". If you stop for a measly 5 minutes for every hour on of the bike your average speed on the bike has to be higher by 8.3% (5 minutes is 1/12 of an hour, or 8.3%). So, easy numbers, if you can maintain 20 mph without stopping it is as good as if can hold 21.7 mph and need a break of 5 minutes every 60.


If you stop for 50% of the time you need to increase your speed 100%, so that leads to ---
If you stop 8.3% of the time you need to increase your speed 9.1%


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

jbkr54 said:


> You don't have to be on a SS to have the last 30 miles test you, nor travel 300 miles.
> I followed the TI route 130 miles from Forest City to Decorah on an ideal day last October. Felt fine in Cresco and was ready to puke by the time I reached Decorah. If I had any sense at all, I would not be trying this again. So much for a sound mind.


*So much for a sound mind.*

Jim, it is good that you are finally starting to accept something we have always known!


----------



## johnbspinnen' (Dec 13, 2004)

*FarfigWHAT?*



PaddyH said:


> actually, I think your chubby buddy Mr Ullrich has a 911...


I like this picture of Jan from the late 90's I think, 









Jan is da man
I'm not fat, just big boned.


----------



## flyingwedge (Dec 18, 2005)

_If you stop for 50% of the time you need to increase your speed 100%, so that leads to ---
If you stop 8.3% of the time you need to increase your speed 9.1%_

Sounds complicated, all that math - I think I'll just keep riding - never stop!!! 

49 and sunny, time to go ride!


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*What's that sound?*



johnbspinnen' said:


> I like this picture of Jan from the late 90's I think,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn dude, You just made Dallas cry...
nice


----------



## cbuchanan (May 18, 2004)

johnbspinnen' said:


> I like this picture of Jan from the late 90's I think,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at my belly!! I am so sexy!!!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Wahoo!*

Wahoo! The snow is almost gone. More pictures posted here.


----------



## russell_thiessen (Jan 13, 2006)

So what are all you guys doing for cross training? As for me im doing what every good Canadian boy should be doin, playin 7-10 hours of pond hockey a week. 

GO RED WINGS!!


----------



## cbuchanan (May 18, 2004)

russell_thiessen said:


> playin 7-10 hours of pond hockey a week.
> 
> GO RED WINGS!!


That's what I like to hear!!!

but I am a Stars fan, lifetime.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*tsk, tsk, tsk*



russell_thiessen said:


> So what are all you guys doing for cross training? As for me im doing what every good Canadian boy should be doin, playin 7-10 hours of pond hockey a week.
> 
> GO RED WINGS!!


Russell, Russell, Russell....I'm telling every Oiler Fan where you live!!!!!

...and ya there's more than two!


----------



## calegaryj (Nov 14, 2005)

*any old farts out there?*

I'm not sure what the official age for old fart is (it's probably a mind set more than a chronological date), but I was wondering how many 50-year-olds or older were doing this race.

I am 50, and know of one other person who is in his 50s. Any one else?

Gary Cale


----------



## Joe_Jitsu (Aug 25, 2004)

Running a couple days each week. Some pushups, some situps.

But mostly riding my bike in the FREAKISHLY WARM WEATHER!!

Joe



russell_thiessen said:


> So what are all you guys doing for cross training? As for me im doing what every good Canadian boy should be doin, playin 7-10 hours of pond hockey a week.
> 
> GO RED WINGS!!


----------



## Joe_Jitsu (Aug 25, 2004)

If my wife and I both did this race, our total age would be 65... 

Joe



calegaryj said:


> I'm not sure what the official age for old fart is (it's probably a mind set more than a chronological date), but I was wondering how many 50-year-olds or older were doing this race.
> 
> I am 50, and know of one other person who is in his 50s. Any one else?
> 
> Gary Cale


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*Team Manitoba*

if you added Russell's, Dallas', Steve's(Illpo), and My age, then divided it by two, we'd have two 50yr olds...I think


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

calegaryj said:


> I am 50, and know of one other person who is in his 50s. Any one else?


Nope, not even close.
I am 27...will be 28 in about 3 weeks.
_[raising coffee cup in air]_ Here is to acting like a 13 year old and never growing up.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

*Handicap for the race*



calegaryj said:


> I'm not sure what the official age for old fart is (it's probably a mind set more than a chronological date), but I was wondering how many 50-year-olds or older were doing this race.
> 
> I am 50, and know of one other person who is in his 50s. Any one else?
> 
> Gary Cale


Compare the following two hypothetical riders:

Compare the following extremes:

A) A 50 year old with three kids living at home, a clinging wife, working 60 hours per week, living in Nome Alaska.

B) A 20 year old living at home, working as a waiter from 7-10 pm at the local pizza joint, living in Arizona, with no wife, no girlfriend, no kids.

Who has to work harder for the same results?

I suggest a scoring system to determine who is really dealing with the most life issues. You add the scores from several categories to determine your overall handicap.

1. Hours worked per week (not including any hours on bike for bike messengers, pro cyclists, etc):

0 points for 29 hours per week or less
1 point for 30-39 hours/week
2 points for 40-49 hours/week
+1 extra point for every 10 hours/week over 40.

2. Number of kids living at home

1 point for each kid aged 10-18
2 points for each kid aged 2-9
3 points for each kid aged 0-23 months

3. Presence or absence of a significant other

1 point for a non-resident significant other
2 points for a significant other who lives with you

4. Median temperature outside

0 points for January highs from 50+
1 point for January highs from 30-49
2 points for January highs from 10-29
3 points for January highs from 10 and below

6. Age of the rider

0 points for 29 and below
1 point for 30-39
2 points from 40-49
3 points for 50-59
4 points for 60-69
Automatic win if you are over 70...

7. School

0 points for no classes
1 point for 1-8 credits
2 points for 8-16 credits
3 points for 17+ credits

I have 11 points based on the above system. I work 40 hours/week, a kid aged 4 years, a kid aged 1 year, a wife living at home with me, highs in January in the 30's this year, 31 years old, not going to school.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Remember!!!*

*A Reminder to all registered racers....*
If you want to take advantage of racer housing, *I need your request by the end of Sunday, Jan. 15*


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*How about the promoter?*



Morlahach said:


> I have 11 points based on the above system. I work 40 hours/week, a kid aged 4 years, a kid aged 1 year, a wife living at home with me, highs in January in the 30's this year, 31 years old, not going to school.


I have a hypothetical category for race promoters that have to deal with more category suggestions, racer breakdowns, results tabulations, and other forms of handicapping.

By my calculations..............well, let's just say we all have things to overcome, right? 

I suggest we all get to the start line on the morning of the 29th of April, and see who can get to the finish line in Decorah the next day before 3pm. Anybody who makes it will have overcome all sorts of obstacles. Each finisher will have something that no one will be able to take away. Their own experience- their own story. How do you "handicap" for that? You don't. The challenge is overcome in many different ways by many different people. I do not think comparing yourself to others in this way is going to assuage anyone that doesn't make it all the way. Just my opinion on the matter. Take it for what it's worth to ya!


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> I have a hypothetical category for race promoters that have to deal with more category suggestions, racer breakdowns, results tabulations, and other forms of handicapping.
> 
> By my calculations..............well, let's just say we all have things to overcome, right?
> 
> I suggest we all get to the start line on the morning of the 29th of April, and see who can get to the finish line in Decorah the next day before 3pm. Anybody who makes it will have overcome all sorts of obstacles. Each finisher will have something that no one will be able to take away. Their own experience- their own story. How do you "handicap" for that? You don't. The challenge is overcome in many different ways by many different people. I do not think comparing yourself to others in this way is going to assuage anyone that doesn't make it all the way. Just my opinion on the matter. Take it for what it's worth to ya!


It was tongue in cheek. . . it was not a real suggestion. I have no expectation that the classes will be other than open, single speed, and women. Winning the male, fixed gear, 30-35 year old, 700X38 tire class means nothing if there are all of one or two others in the class. You can subdivide anything until the numbers are so low that it is meaningless.

Baseball games are always breaking records for this reason. "Well folks, this is the first time in 70 years that a third basemen hit two triples in the second inning after striking out in the first inning." Yippee!! I just saw history in the making!!

I have great respect for the guy who works two jobs to keep food on the table for his wife and kids, but still manages to train himself into a hard body. I have utter respect for people who should be kicking their heals up in a retirement home in Florida, but manage to run marathons, race bikes, etc.

We have had posts about where people live and even have a map to boot. I thought it would be fun to compare snapshots of life stories. I didn't realize that it would be seen as a crazy suggestion that we change the rules of the race.


----------



## russell_thiessen (Jan 13, 2006)

im 16 but ill be 17 for 2 weeks when tran iowa starts


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

russell_thiessen said:


> im 16 but ill be 17 for 2 weeks when tran iowa starts


330 miles as a 17 year old? Cool!! When I was 17 I was in cross country in high school. A 10 mile run was what I considered hard core. You, sir, take the cake.

I should have included a category for people under 20...


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*rising star (shine on)*



Morlahach said:


> 330 miles as a 17 year old? Cool!! When I was 17 I was in cross country in high school. A 10 mile run was what I considered hard core. You, sir, take the cake.
> 
> I should have included a category for people under 20...


Yes Russell is one crazy ass kids with lots of potential.He's never afraid to do anything (as you can tell by him entering TI2) and always has a kick ass attitude.
As for me I'm turning 35 in april,not an oldie yet but definately not a newbie either.I'm totally oblivious to any age restrictions as locally we have an incredibly strong group of atheletes who are 40+,many are even in ther 50's and kicking my ass.The more experience (age )atheletes have always been more inspiring to me as I find they are great examples of the "sports for life" attitude.I mean really do we want to go through the rest of our 60+ years thinking only about those moments of athletic accomplishment we had in our high school days to our mid 20's as most people do.50+ years of rehashing stories doesn't sound good to me ,I plan on givin'r all the way.
props to those who started this type of racing early though I wish I had.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

dmsigurdur said:


> Yes Russell is one crazy ass kids with lots of potential.He's never afraid to do anything (as you can tell by him entering TI2) and always has a kick ass attitude.
> As for me I'm turning 35 in april,not an oldie yet but definately not a newbie either.I'm totally oblivious to any age restrictions as locally we have an incredibly strong group of atheletes who are 40+,many are even in ther 50's and kicking my ass.The more experience (age )atheletes have always been more inspiring to me as I find they are great examples of the "sports for life" attitude.I mean really do we want to go through the rest of our 60+ years thinking only about those moments of athletic accomplishment we had in our high school days to our mid 20's as most people do.50+ years of rehashing stories doesn't sound good to me ,I plan on givin'r all the way.
> props to those who started this type of racing early though I wish I had.


well said..

I know I was too busy drinking/hiding booze from my parents when I was Russell's age...a lot of good that did...


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Morlahach said:


> It was tongue in cheek. . . it was not a real suggestion. I have no expectation that the classes will be other than open, single speed, and women. Winning the male, fixed gear, 30-35 year old, 700X38 tire class means nothing if there are all of one or two others in the class. You can subdivide anything until the numbers are so low that it is meaningless.


Sorry if I offended you, but there was no indication that you were pulling our legs here, so I took you to be serious........or at least somewhat so. 



> Baseball games are always breaking records for this reason. "Well folks, this is the first time in 70 years that a third basemen hit two triples in the second inning after striking out in the first inning." Yippee!! I just saw history in the making!!


Agreed. Over-analyzed and over-hyped game that used to be fun. Well, I assume so. I wasn't around in the late 1890's! 



> I have great respect for the guy who works two jobs to keep food on the table for his wife and kids, but still manages to train himself into a hard body. I have utter respect for people who should be kicking their heals up in a retirement home in Florida, but manage to run marathons, race bikes, etc.


Word.



> We have had posts about where people live and even have a map to boot. I thought it would be fun to compare snapshots of life stories. I didn't realize that it would be seen as a crazy suggestion that we change the rules of the race.


Great idea, don't let this stop you. I just got "smokescreened" by your handicapping ruse. Again, sorry if I ruffled any feathers, I just feel strongly about that and stand by what I wrote.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*You too, huh?*



PaddyH said:


> well said..
> 
> I know I was too busy drinking/hiding booze from my parents when I was Russell's age...a lot of good that did...


Word.


----------



## cbuchanan (May 18, 2004)

PaddyH said:


> well said..
> 
> I know I was too busy drinking/hiding booze from my parents when I was Russell's age...a lot of good that did...


No way man. Lived, breathed, ate, slept hockey at the time. Get caught drinking once and high school hockey coach said good-bye...premanently. Lost three starters my junior year because of that.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*New Topic*

How about we mull over some pictures from last years Trans-Iowa training sessions.  
Like I have said in other posts on the 'net regarding this event...*PRAY TO GOD IT DON'T RAIN!!!!*  
Discuss.


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*don't worry mon*



KERKOVEJ said:


> How about we mull over some pictures from last years Trans-Iowa training sessions.
> Like I have said in other posts on the 'net regarding this event...*PRAY TO GOD IT DON'T RAIN!!!!*
> Discuss.


SSers don't worry about the rain it won't affect the drive train at all As for the chamois that's another matter.
I was thinking that in '07 you can make a trophy for the kansas event and yours,the peanut butter cup.Highest placing combined from both events takes the thing.
Well I guess I had better get ready for this ass kicking as I haven't even finished it yet never mind both.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*pics*

I wondered how long it would be before Jeff busted out the training ride pic of his "soiled" shorts, imagine 26hrs=one raw butt!


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> Sorry if I offended you, but there was no indication that you were pulling our legs here, so I took you to be serious........or at least somewhat so.
> 
> Agreed. Over-analyzed and over-hyped game that used to be fun. Well, I assume so. I wasn't around in the late 1890's!
> 
> ...


No problem. Humor is often lost in the written word. Unless you are Dave Barry.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Any T.I. Lurkers here?*

What's up with this thread any way? Same five or six folks posting over and over again. Any body lurking here or are you all out training?  ........or "not" as the case may be.

Kerkove: We could've done without the chamois shot. Those things appear to be standing on their own. Did you have to chase them down to get that shot, or did they give up willingly? 

Another idea: If Endurosnob gets a little shindig goin on in Nebraska, how many of you guys would pull the "Triple Crown of Backroads" duty?

Idea for the trophy: One third limestone gravel, one third flint gravel, and one third "whatever they have in Nebraska"crap, all layered in a fruit jar.

Okay, I've made my contribution, I'll check again this weekend to see how you other four or five guys are doin!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

It's warm out...40 degrees. I am going for a long road ride. I wonder if I will see any pink bunnies riding bikes?  Anyone else see animals of the pink variety during long rides


----------



## cbuchanan (May 18, 2004)

KERKOVEJ said:


> It's warm out...40 degrees. I am going for a long road ride. I wonder if I will see any pink bunnies riding bikes?  Anyone else see animals of the pink variety during long rides


Just the little pink piggies on the Iowa countryside.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

Guitar Ted said:


> Anybody lurking here or are you all out training?


Yes.

mc


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Typically vague, Trans Iowa-like answer*



flexiflyer said:


> Yes.
> 
> mc


You guys are a hoot! Yes...............yes you are lurking, yes you are training, yes, I'm doing one but not the other, and I'm not saying, or was this more of a _Yoko Ono_ kind of "yes"?

I'm at the top of the ladder, but I'm not biting on _that one,_ Mr. Chester!

.....and as for Mr. Kerkove saying it was 40 degrees, well.....let's just say he was a bit _optimistic!_  More like 21 degrees when I hit the road today. Yeah, it got warmer, like 34 degrees, but 40?

Must be some sort of motivational technique I'm not aware of.


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*hallucinations*



KERKOVEJ said:


> It's warm out...40 degrees. I am going for a long road ride. I wonder if I will see any pink bunnies riding bikes?  Anyone else see animals of the pink variety during long rides


I was just wondering if this bunny was seen by a TI rider and that's where the idea came from.Don't get me wrong I think it looks cool and hope to see him/her sometime.
Also what is his/ her name?
Is it uncomfortable for him/her to steer with both hands on one end off the handle bar?
As for training ,I did my manditory long run with this week being the shorter of the long runs.21 miles of pure mp3 power. kitty,manditory slayer (aka slaytanic)snl skits,alexisonfire and a sampling of techno. Good **** to hit the bricks with I say.Now it's time to recouver and get ready for paddys "non" boot camp at the shop tommorow morning, 3-5 hours of guys yelling at each other (as alphas do,actually I'm not an alpha male just an aries) on trainers.party
Come to think of it I bet there will be a max HR competition,that should get a few guys puking


----------



## cbuchanan (May 18, 2004)

dmsigurdur said:


> I was just wondering if this bunny was seen by a TI rider and that's where the idea came from.Don't get me wrong I think it looks cool and hope to see him/her sometime.
> Also what is his/ her name?
> Is it uncomfortable for him/her to steer with both hands on one end off the handle bar?
> As for training ,I did my manditory long run with this week being the shorter of the long runs.21 miles of pure mp3 power. kitty,manditory slayer (aka slaytanic)snl skits,alexisonfire and a sampling of techno. Good **** to hit the bricks with I say.Now it's time to recouver and get ready for paddys "non" boot camp at the shop tommorow morning, 3-5 hours of guys yelling at each other (as alphas do,actually I'm not an alpha male just an aries) on trainers.party
> Come to think of it I bet there will be a max HR competition,that should get a few guys puking


The only info that I currently have is that at least one of the organizers have actually seen pink bunnies (good story BTW) but that is not where this bunny came from and that this particular bunny that Kerkove is featuring is named "Pinkeye". 

That's all I know.


----------



## Eddie O (Aug 20, 2004)

I was lurking and training, but some dang tendonitis took me off the bike for a few days. Maybe some rest was in order any way. 15 hours in the saddle last weekend...3 this week.

On a happy note, all my parts are finally in so I can build my Kona Unit 2-9 for the TI. Let the real training begin!

Eddie O


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Just Lurking*

I have been lurking for weeks. I do have a question though... About how many hours a week (or per day) do most of you guys and gals plan on doing for this month, Feb. March, and April for this race.

Would, along with a few hours of cross training, five 1-2 hour rides, with one 2-3 hour ride, and one 5 hour, leading up to a 10-12 hour, ride per week be sufficient for most riders to do as well as possible in this event?

Obviously, I am a beginner.


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

cbuchanan said:


> Just the little pink piggies on the Iowa countryside.


Haven't seen any roaming yet but I found out where they live...... Hold your breath


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Jan 22, 2004)

well you may have noticed, like much of mtbr.com, a fair number of the posts in this thread really aren't worth a reply
for example see post #223 and you see what i mean



Guitar Ted said:


> What's up with this thread any way? Same five or six folks posting over and over again. Any body lurking here or are you all out training?  ........or "not" as the case may be.
> 
> Kerkove: We could've done without the chamois shot. Those things appear to be standing on their own. Did you have to chase them down to get that shot, or did they give up willingly?
> 
> ...


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

paulclimb510 said:


> I have been lurking for weeks. I do have a question though... About how many hours a week (or per day) do most of you guys and gals plan on doing for this month, Feb. March, and April for this race.
> 
> Would, along with a few hours of cross training, five 1-2 hour rides, with one 2-3 hour ride, and one 5 hour, leading up to a 10-12 hour, ride per week be sufficient for most riders to do as well as possible in this event?
> 
> Obviously, I am a beginner.


Currently I am riding about 14 hours a week and by March I plan to ride about 17+ hours a week. My longest rides now are about 3 1/2 hours a shot, and by March I plan on doing centuries every weekend.

I do not recommend any rides of 10-12 hours for the purposes of physical training. They are good for mental training because they will show you what you are capable of, how to eat, how to pace yourself, etc. But the truth is that riding that long and longer is more destructive than constructive. So I would recommend maybe one ultra-long ride for mental reasons, but don't do it every week.

I myself plan on riding from my house in SE Minnesota to my mother in laws in NW Iowa in late March. It will be approximately the same distance as the race itself, and will be a good shakedown of equipment, etc. Again, this is less to physically train than mental train.

This event is going to be largely mental. The physical training will basically help to make each hour on the bike easier than if you didn't train. Truth is, you need to maintain a rather easy 10 mph to make the time checks. Last year the majority of the racers quit at about 70 miles in. Very few who quit at 70 miles quit because they didn't have gas in the tank that early on. They were mentally broken by the wind, the lack of scenery, etc.

Probably the most hard core training you could do would be to ride for 5 hours on a trainer in a dark room with no music, no tv, no company. Just you in the dark on the bike. The only sensory input being a heart rate monitor to yell at you if you are going too fast or too slow. If you can do that for one ride a week for the month of March you are going to have no problems come the real event in April.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Question and comments*



Morlahach said:


> Currently I am riding about 14 hours a week and by March I plan to ride about 17+ hours a week. My longest rides now are about 3 1/2 hours a shot, and by March I plan on doing centuries every weekend.
> 
> I do not recommend any rides of 10-12 hours for the purposes of physical training. They are good for mental training because they will show you what you are capable of, how to eat, how to pace yourself, etc. But the truth is that riding that long and longer is more destructive than constructive. So I would recommend maybe one ultra-long ride for mental reasons, but don't do it every week.


I once read the advice of a former RAAM competitor and ultra-distance roadie who said that if your event is 300 miles, ( as an example) that your longest training ride should be half that distance. I believe that it was also recommended that you do that only once, and to work your way up to that.



> I myself plan on riding from my house in SE Minnesota to my mother in laws in NW Iowa in late March. It will be approximately the same distance as the race itself, and will be a good shakedown of equipment, etc. Again, this is less to physically train than mental train.


Curious, where are you riding from? Are you going to use mostly gravel roads? Are you making your own navigation cues to practice with? Shaking down the equipment and being comfortable with your choices is wise.



> This event is going to be largely mental. The physical training will basically help to make each hour on the bike easier than if you didn't train. Truth is, you need to maintain a rather easy 10 mph to make the time checks. Last year the majority of the racers quit at about 70 miles in. Very few who quit at 70 miles quit because they didn't have gas in the tank that early on. They were mentally broken by the wind, the lack of scenery, etc.


Hmm......aproximately 157 miles to the Algona check point, you start at 4am. and have until 6pm. at the latest to get there. Better do that math again! And also consider that you may not be moving forward the entire time either. Lack of scenery? Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, it is true, but this edition of T.I. should be a bit more scenic than the last.



> Probably the most hard core training you could do would be to ride for 5 hours on a trainer in a dark room with no music, no tv, no company. Just you in the dark on the bike. The only sensory input being a heart rate monitor to yell at you if you are going too fast or too slow. If you can do that for one ride a week for the month of March you are going to have no problems come the real event in April.


Mental toughness is indeed necessary, but also, do not discount the physical nature of the event, which may be greatly affected by the conditions on that particular weekend. Take a look at the ride reports from last year on the T.I.V2 site if you need an example or two.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> I once read the advice of a former RAAM competitor and ultra-distance roadie who said that if your event is 300 miles, ( as an example) that your longest training ride should be half that distance. I believe that it was also recommended that you do that only once, and to work your way up to that.
> 
> Curious, where are you riding from? Are you going to use mostly gravel roads? Are you making your own navigation cues to practice with? Shaking down the equipment and being comfortable with your choices is wise.
> 
> ...


Not sure how to splice my reply in with yours, so I will just hit your points one at a time.

RAAM is 3000 miles. I wouldn't exactly suggest half of that at 1500 miles for a training ride... But half the event for your longest training ride is a good rule of thumb. It just has diminishing returns.

I live in Rochester, MN, and will ride to Souix Center, IA. I haven't determined a route yet, but it will likely be a mix of gravel roads and gravel shoulders.

157 miles/14 hours = 11.2 mph. Oops, way off with my 10 mph estimate. 

Total distance is 334 miles and must be finished in 34 hours. 
334 miles/34 hours = 9.8 mph for the total event.

The event is slightly front end loaded and requires 11.2 mph average speed for the first 157 miles, and requires 8.9 mph for the last 177 miles. The total average speed has to be 9.8 mph, but if you make it to the first checkpoint then you made it in under the cutoff and the second cutoff is a little easier... albeit in the dark and on the nasty climbs. I have ridden in NW Iowa and I have ridden in NE Iowa, and there is no comparison.

As for lack of scenery, more than half the event is going to be in the dark without a moon. For the majority of the event the scenery is going to be a patch of gravel road approximately 20 feet long and 5 feet wide. Iowa has its charm, but in the dark it doesn't matter if you are in Iowa or Hawaii. You can't see diddly.

And I agree that conditions will mean all the difference in terms of physical difficulty. If the wind is a tail wind or is non-existant the run up to Algona will be done at 18 mph and without much effort. If the wind is a head or strong cross wind it will be done at 12-13 mph and will be a suffer fest. Road conditions will also take their toll. Depending on the weather I can see anywhere from a 20% dropout rate to a 20% success rate. But I still think that of the 50 starters last year that at least 40 were capable of finishing the event. The fact that so few finished was, in my mind, more an effect of mental than physical exhaustion.

I also think this year will see much higher rates of finishing than last. Last year the event was in its inaugural run. It had no cache, no advertising other than word of mouth, etc. The majority of the riders were likely local guys who decided it was a fun way to spend the weekend.

This time around there was a great buzz and people were obsessing about it months out. People are coming from many states away. This is going to select for the people who are more psyched about this kind of event. In general, someone who comes from Norfolk is going to be more driven to even show up in the first place than someone who is from De Moines. They are also likely to have more on the line and are not going to be as willing to slink back home with their tails between their legs. It is harder to drive 1000 miles home after failure than to drive 100 miles.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

Morlahach said:


> This time around there was a great buzz and people were obsessing about it months out. People are coming from many states away. This is going to select for the people who are more psyched about this kind of event. In general, someone who comes from Norfolk is going to be more driven to even show up in the first place than someone who is from De Moines. They are also likely to have more on the line and are not going to be as willing to slink back home with their tails between their legs. It is harder to drive 1000 miles home after failure than to drive 100 miles.


...especially with a border crossing to deal with, coming from another Country, where we have Provinces, not States. eh?


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Morlahach said:


> ...........
> 
> RAAM is 3000 miles. I wouldn't exactly suggest half of that at 1500 miles for a training ride... But half the event for your longest training ride is a good rule of thumb. It just has diminishing returns.


Just to be clear, the man wasn't ever suggesting that he did half of the RAAM distance as training! He was giving advice on shorter (!) distances, like Trans Iowa has. 



> I live in Rochester, MN, and will ride to Souix Center, IA. I haven't determined a route yet, but it will likely be a mix of gravel roads and gravel shoulders.


Sounds like a great tune-up run. Good luck with that. Rochester isn't far from hilly territory, I'll bet there is good riding up there!



> 157 miles/14 hours = 11.2 mph. Oops, way off with my 10 mph estimate.
> 
> Total distance is 334 miles and must be finished in 34 hours.
> 334 miles/34 hours = 9.8 mph for the total event.


 Just didn't want you, or anyone else lurking here to be mislead. It doesn't matter how far anyone is off on their calculations if it results in their not making it to the check point in time. We are kind of hammering the point home this year, as last year, it was expressed that we didn't make that point clear until it was too late. We're not making that mistake this year, so please pardon my belaboring of this area of concern.



> The event is slightly front end loaded and requires 11.2 mph average speed for the first 157 miles, and requires 8.9 mph for the last 177 miles. The total average speed has to be 9.8 mph, but if you make it to the first checkpoint then you made it in under the cutoff and the second cutoff is a little easier... albeit in the dark and on the nasty climbs. I have ridden in NW Iowa and I have ridden in NE Iowa, and there is no comparison.


Well, I think that you know better! The "second half" may require a slower average speed, but it also has much more climbing involved, so saying it's "easier" is a bit misleading.  Also, if you have ridden in NW Iowa, then you are aware of other _difficulties_ that are not necessarily hills!  Oh! And there are hills, if you look for them........



> As for lack of scenery, more than half the event is going to be in the dark without a moon. For the majority of the event the scenery is going to be a patch of gravel road approximately 20 feet long and 5 feet wide. Iowa has its charm, but in the dark it doesn't matter if you are in Iowa or Hawaii. You can't see diddly.


 Agree to a point. Hopefully, if you have some "giddy-up", you'll experience the most scenic parts in the light of day, or at least I hope so!



> And I agree that conditions will mean all the difference in terms of physical difficulty. If the wind is a tail wind or is non-existant the run up to Algona will be done at 18 mph and without much effort. If the wind is a head or strong cross wind it will be done at 12-13 mph and will be a suffer fest. Road conditions will also take their toll. Depending on the weather I can see anywhere from a 20% dropout rate to a 20% success rate. But I still think that of the 50 starters last year that at least 40 were capable of finishing the event. The fact that so few finished was, in my mind, more an effect of mental than physical exhaustion.


I see where you are coming from with the "mental" aspect. I would submit to you that perhaps 100% of the starters are "physically" capable of finishing, but isn't it the other factors- mental, equipment, and forces of nature- that are the "usual suspects" when it comes to causes of failure.....in any event? Also, the body, although fit and ready at the start, is going to go through several changes throughout the event, and your decisions on how to handle that- or not- are a huge factor in how your body will perform. I know that the events of last year were more mentally discouraging, but there were several cases of physical problems, and failures, that I think are not necessarily related to "exhaustion", and that you may not even be aware of. Dehydration, tendonitis, intestional problems- to name a few that I can think of off the top of my head.



> I also think this year will see much higher rates of finishing than last. Last year the event was in its inaugural run. It had no cache, no advertising other than word of mouth, etc. The majority of the riders were likely local guys who decided it was a fun way to spend the weekend.


This is a popularly held belief amongst Trans Iowa participants of last year....that several people on the roster were not aware of the magnitude of the challenge. Probably true, but there always will be folks that "seem" to fit that description showing up, because they have never done anything like that before and are trying it out for the first time.

Much higher rate of finishing? Well I think maybe more will, but much higher?



> This time around there was a great buzz and people were obsessing about it months out. People are coming from many states away. This is going to select for the people who are more psyched about this kind of event. In general, someone who comes from Norfolk is going to be more driven to even show up in the first place than someone who is from De Moines. They are also likely to have more on the line and are not going to be as willing to slink back home with their tails between their legs. It is harder to drive 1000 miles home after failure than to drive 100 miles.


I can think of more than a few challengers from last year that drove away disappointed and were VERY serious in there intent!


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> Well, I think that you know better! The "second half" may require a slower average speed, but it also has much more climbing involved, so saying it's "easier" is a bit misleading.  Also, if you have ridden in NW Iowa, then you are aware of other _difficulties_ that are not necessarily hills!  Oh! And there are hills, if you look for them........


Oh, I know for a fact the second half is going to be harder. I will be more tired because more miles will be under my belt and the course is going to get a lot hillier. But from a pure time check standpoint it will be easier. All things being equal, and they aren't, 8.9 mph is easier to hold than 11.2 mph.

As for hills in NW Iowa, well, I guess it is in the eye of the beholder. I would be surprised if there was 2000 feet of climbing in the first 100 miles. I wouldn't be surprised if there was 5000 feet of climbing in the last 100 miles.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> Much higher rate of finishing? Well I think maybe more will, but much higher?


Oh, and I forgot to respond to this part. My bet is that unless there is worse weather (driving headwind rather than cross, or significant rainfall) than last year that at least 50% will finish. Last year it was, what, 14%? So yeah, I am guessing much higher success rates.


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*That would be impressive*

After watching the riders come into Algona last year I would be very impressed if 50% finished this year. I am sure people are pretty serious this year, but I would guess a lot of the people were serious last year as well. I wouldn't think most people would enter a 300+ mile ride without training to the point of having hope to finish.

18 mph on gravel would be flying I would think.

As for last year, making the cut off was a factor for a lot of people dropping out I would guess. I think people realized 40-70 miles in whether they were going to make it by the cut off or not.

One question GT. Is the cut off into Algona 100% solid no matter what the conditions are? Also, can people still ride out of Algona with the cue sheets after the cut off, but be "disqualified" from the results?


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

paulclimb510 said:


> After watching the riders come into Algona last year I would be very impressed if 50% finished this year. I am sure people are pretty serious this year, but I would guess a lot of the people were serious last year as well. I wouldn't think most people would enter a 300+ mile ride without training to the point of having hope to finish.
> 
> 18 mph on gravel would be flying I would think.
> 
> ...


18 mph is indeed flying on gravel. Unless you are George Hincapie it isn't sustainable for this distance without the help of wind. But it is absolutely possible on a flat road with a 15+ mph tailwind. And being that this is a race in Iowa, in April, with no tree or corn field cover, odds are pretty good that there will be a strong wind. The question is which direction it is from.

Tied into that, I think the wind is going to be an especially big factor for the single speeders. In the morning at 4 am there is typically no wind. Speeds will likely hover around 15 mph for everyone, both single speed and geared alike. As the day wears on the wind will pick up. If it is from the North or, god help us, from the East, speeds will drop. If it is from the West speeds will increase.

The decisions that the single speeders made at 3:30 am when getting ready for the race are going to make or break them at this time. Depending on what gear they chose and what the wind is doing it is going to be dicey. Did they under gear and are now spinning out at 17 mph with a big tailwind while everyone pulls away at 18 mph? Did they over gear and are now mashing a big gear into a headwind? Because of this gear/wind issue I think that the single speed racers are going to need to rely largely on luck to be competitive.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*6pm is THE DEADLINE!*



paulclimb510 said:


> .
> 
> One question GT. Is the cut off into Algona 100% solid no matter what the conditions are? Also, can people still ride out of Algona with the cue sheets after the cut off, but be "disqualified" from the results?


Yes, it's a "hard and fast" rule. We have four people who have graciously volunteered to help at the Algona checkpoint and I am not going to make them sit one minute longer than they have to. That said, I think that by spreading the word about the time cut-off and the first half mileage, we will see a better prepared entrant at the start line. Last year most entrants were totally caught off-guard by the announcement at the Pizza Ranch that there was a time limit to get to Algona. Some folks didn't even know about it until they were at the pre-race meeting, just before last years event!

As for continuing on- yes, you can do whatever you want to do, it's all on public roads. However; if you have a dropbag at Algona, it will be gone by six in the evening, unless you make arrangements to have someone pick it up for you. A couple of the volunteers are going to take the dropbags from Algona to Decorah, and they will leave promptly at six pm.

As for poor conditions, or things beyond our control go.....oh well! We are not going to post-pone anything. If no one can finish, that's the way it is. Must have been too tough, or too crazy for whatever reason. We're okay with that.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> Yes, it's a "hard and fast" rule. We have four people who have graciously volunteered to help at the Algona checkpoint and I am not going to make them sit one minute longer than they have to. That said, I think that by spreading the word about the time cut-off and the first half mileage, we will see a better prepared entrant at the start line. Last year most entrants were totally caught off-guard by the announcement at the Pizza Ranch that there was a time limit to get to Algona. Some folks didn't even know about it until they were at the pre-race meeting, just before last years event!
> 
> As for continuing on- yes, you can do whatever you want to do, it's all on public roads. However; if you have a dropbag at Algona, it will be gone by six in the evening, unless you make arrangements to have someone pick it up for you. A couple of the volunteers are going to take the dropbags from Algona to Decorah, and they will leave promptly at six pm.
> 
> As for poor conditions, or things beyond our control go.....oh well! We are not going to post-pone anything. If no one can finish, that's the way it is. Must have been too tough, or too crazy for whatever reason. We're okay with that.


Ted,

You might consider a sheet before hand where you ask what people want done with their drop bag. Imagine the following scenario:

A person drives all the way to Haywarden from Saskatchewan for the start. 
Misses the time cut when they get to Algona. They drop out of the race.
Bag is forwarded to Decorah.
Person must get back to Haywarden, retreive car, then drive to Decorah to retrieve bag, then drive to Saskatchewan to retreive life.

Another option would be to have a sign up sheet the night before at the pre-race meeting. At the sheet you sign whether you want the bag forwarded no matter what, or, if you don't make the checkpoint, you want the bag left unattended at some designated spot in Algona. It would be left at their risk, and if stolen you wouldn't be responsible.

In this way the rider who drops out only needs to figure out a way to get their bag from Algona to Haywarden, rather than from Decorah to Haywarden. This probably sounds like a lot of bother, but it may save several people an unnecessary 600 mile round trip if they are from the West and not the East.

Just another crazy idea from your friendly neighborhood poop stirrer. I live just north of Decorah, so this idea won't effect me at all, even if I were to drop out. Which I don't plan on.


----------



## Koumaros (Jan 17, 2006)

*Cell phone batteries*

I helped a rider last year and Cell phones need an analog mode (newer ones are only digital) and an extra battery, they go dead fast in the hinterlands of Iowa while in analog mode. Maybe have the rider check in every 4 hours or so to save the battery. Iowa Highway map doesn't quite cut it for resolution, Delorme State Atlas would be a handy addition, since you don't get the cue sheets until the night before.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Easier idea*



Morlahach said:


> Ted,
> 
> You might consider a sheet before hand where you ask what people want done with their drop bag. Imagine the following scenario:
> 
> ...


Scenario duly noted, oh "stirrer of poop"!  Here's an easier idea. Since we are going to make it incumbent upon the riders to alert us of their dropping out of the event as soon as they decide to do that, they can then at that time direct us to do whatever they want us to do with the drop bag. Anybody that doesn't call us to inform us of their DNF status will have to retrieve their bag at their lesiure. At least they will know who has it. 

All riders will be provided with a number to contact me directly, or the volunteer staff in Algona, or Decorah. No cell phone? Buy a "trac" phone, or even better, a pre-paid phone card. There are plenty of places along the route to make a call from.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Not sure what you are referring to???*



Koumaros said:


> I helped a rider last year and Cell phones need an analog mode (newer ones are only digital) and an extra battery, they go dead fast in the hinterlands of Iowa while in analog mode. Maybe have the rider check in every 4 hours or so to save the battery. Iowa Highway map doesn't quite cut it for resolution, Delorme State Atlas would be a handy addition, since you don't get the cue sheets until the night before.


Hmm.....perhaps you can clarify what exactly you mean here?

I have zero problems with my cell phone while out in the boonies of Iowa. My batteries last for days, as long as I'm not using the thing every four hours.  The only thing the rider will need the phone for is to alert their support, (if any) and the Event Director or volunteers of a DNF situation. Phone cards are a viable option. Most towns that the route passes through sell them at bars and convienience stores. Lastly, borrowing a phone at a farm house is always a pretty good bet.

If by the "highway map" comment, you mean that it is difficult for a support person to find a competitor out on course, you by all means should buy yourself a DeLorme Iowa Atlas. The competitor should be able to direct you to his/ her location using the "street" names on the cue sheets. In fact, it should be do-able with a highway map, albeit a little tougher. There are not to many places out on course where you are not a few miles from a hard surfaced road with either a county number, state highway number, or U.S. highway number. Towns are spread out throughout the course, and last but not least, the average Iowa farmer is a pretty helpful, and friendly sort. Getting picked up, or getting help shouldn't be too terribly tough.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

*On the cheap*



Guitar Ted said:


> If by the "highway map" comment, you mean that it is difficult for a support person to find a competitor out on course, you by all means should buy yourself a DeLorme Iowa Atlas. The competitor should be able to direct you to his/ her location using the "street" names on the cue sheets. In fact, it should be do-able with a highway map, albeit a little tougher. There are not to many places out on course where you are not a few miles from a hard surfaced road with either a county number, state highway number, or U.S. highway number. Towns are spread out throughout the course, and last but not least, the average Iowa farmer is a pretty helpful, and friendly sort. Getting picked up, or getting help shouldn't be too terribly tough.


http://www.iowadotmaps.com/main.htm


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Right On!*



bd.sahib said:


> http://www.iowadotmaps.com/main.htm


One other thing to help you out here. You will only need details for the upper three tiers of counties in Iowa. That'll help narrow it down some for ya!

I'm considering making a sheet available with route pass through towns and some good places to view the action from in case there are any people that are supporting riders, or would just like to spectate. Of course, you'll have to be at the Pizza Ranch to get it. 

Also, no hand ups or outside support of any kind or you'll be DQ'ed. Just thought it might be a nice way to get some of you a little closer to the action. What d'ya all think?


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Beating a dead horse.*



Guitar Ted said:


> Yes, it's a "hard and fast" rule. We have four people who have graciously volunteered to help at the Algona checkpoint and I am not going to make them sit one minute longer than they have to. That said, I think that by spreading the word about the time cut-off and the first half mileage, we will see a better prepared entrant at the start line. Last year most entrants were totally caught off-guard by the announcement at the Pizza Ranch that there was a time limit to get to Algona. Some folks didn't even know about it until they were at the pre-race meeting, just before last years event!
> 
> As for continuing on- yes, you can do whatever you want to do, it's all on public roads. However; if you have a dropbag at Algona, it will be gone by six in the evening, unless you make arrangements to have someone pick it up for you. A couple of the volunteers are going to take the dropbags from Algona to Decorah, and they will leave promptly at six pm.
> 
> As for poor conditions, or things beyond our control go.....oh well! We are not going to post-pone anything. If no one can finish, that's the way it is. Must have been too tough, or too crazy for whatever reason. We're okay with that.


GT, I certainly didn't mean to ruffle any feathers. I mainly just wanted to make sure that participants can get the second set of cue sheets to leave Algona even if they get there after six (let's say...20-30 minutes late). Given windy, wet conditions could cause some to not make the cut off, but still want to finish. I realize that anyone leaving Algona that didn't make it by 6 would no longer be in contention for anything, but they may still want to do it for personal reasons. Maybe not.


----------



## johnbspinnen' (Dec 13, 2004)

*Thanks*



Guitar Ted said:


> Also, no hand ups or outside support of any kind or you'll be DQ'ed. Just thought it might be a nice way to get some of you a little closer to the action. What d'ya all think?


Thanks for the clarifiction there GT. I kept reading. "I helped support someone,.......suppert vehicles this and that,........... if you're supporting someone.....etc. etc." For a moment I thought we were getting away from the initial intent of the thing.

I mean, if you're in a bad way and need outside support, then get it, but drop out.

JB


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> Scenario duly noted, oh "stirrer of poop"!  Here's an easier idea. Since we are going to make it incumbent upon the riders to alert us of their dropping out of the event as soon as they decide to do that, they can then at that time direct us to do whatever they want us to do with the drop bag. Anybody that doesn't call us to inform us of their DNF status will have to retrieve their bag at their lesiure. At least they will know who has it.
> 
> All riders will be provided with a number to contact me directly, or the volunteer staff in Algona, or Decorah. No cell phone? Buy a "trac" phone, or even better, a pre-paid phone card. There are plenty of places along the route to make a call from.


Ted, that sounds perfect.



Guitar Ted said:


> One other thing to help you out here. You will only need details for the upper three tiers of counties in Iowa. That'll help narrow it down some for ya!
> 
> I'm considering making a sheet available with route pass through towns and some good places to view the action from in case there are any people that are supporting riders, or would just like to spectate. Of course, you'll have to be at the Pizza Ranch to get it.
> 
> Also, no hand ups or outside support of any kind or you'll be DQ'ed. Just thought it might be a nice way to get some of you a little closer to the action. What d'ya all think?


I think that would be great. My wife is real psyched about this and would certainly like to participate as a spectator. And my boys love Pizza Ranch when we visit my Mother-In-Law in Souix Center, so we will all be there.

I am sure my wife is also going to love sending me off at 4:00 am.  By the way, there aren't any drug controls, are there? I am not sure if I am going to be below the legal limit on caffein. . .


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

*I think I have my setup dialed in*

Here's the bike I plan to ride, with the gear I plan to use.

Might be a bit heavy, but if we're to be truly self-supported on *all 10 laps* we do of the course, I think this is *THE* rig.

Heh heh heh...

MC


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Yep! No Support Unless You Bail Out*



johnbspinnen' said:


> Thanks for the clarifiction there GT. I kept reading. "I helped support someone,.......suppert vehicles this and that,........... if you're supporting someone.....etc. etc." For a moment I thought we were getting away from the initial intent of the thing.
> 
> I mean, if you're in a bad way and need outside support, then get it, but drop out.
> 
> JB


Exactly! The only reason we keep mentioning "support" is in the case of bailing out. If you decide to DNF whilst out in the boonies, WE, ( as in anyone related to the running of Trans Iowa) are NOT going to come rescue you. No sag, no broomwagon....that sort of thing. The "support" person(s) would be responsible for picking you up where ever you are at. That is also why we stress having a cell phone, or at least a pre-paid phonecard so you can contact your "support" and get picked up. Again, we are also going to stress that you immediately call in to report your DNF to the Event Director or volunteer staff. Last year, I had a guy call me about eight hours AFTER he DNF'ed! Not good!

So, yeah......to repeat, NO hand ups, clothing swaps, mechanical expertise, etc., unless it comes out of your drop bag. You are responsible for YOU as an event participant. You get food at convienience stores, bars, grocery stores, in the ditches, or where ever, but YOU are getting it. We will allow event participants to help each other with mechanicals, so no one gets stranded without a tube, etc. If you accept any outside help (from other than an event participant), be it mechanical, nutritional, or with a ride, you are DQ'ed. In that instance we would also like a phone call to get your status correct with the Event Director.

Questions anybody?

Sounds like we are having the pre-race meeting, no?


----------



## DF Bernard (Dec 18, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> Just didn't want you, or anyone else lurking here to be mislead. It doesn't matter how far anyone is off on their calculations if it results in their not making it to the check point in time. We are kind of hammering the point home this year, as last year, it was expressed that we didn't make that point clear until it was too late. We're not making that mistake this year, so please pardon my belaboring of this area of concern.
> 
> Well, I think that you know better! The "second half" may require a slower average speed, but it also has much more climbing involved, so saying it's "easier" is a bit misleading.  Also, if you have ridden in NW Iowa, then you are aware of other _difficulties_ that are not necessarily hills!  Oh! And there are hills, if you look for them........


Ted,

I just want to be clear on the final cut-off time. I have heard and read many references to "34 hours" - but I have also read that the final cut-off time is 3:00pm Sunday. With a departure of 4:00am Saturday, my math would suggest a total ride time allotment of 35 hours, not 34. Would you please clear this up.

By the way, here is a quote from the Trans Iowa V.2 web site:

_11/14/05: Notes on the course. The course length is approximately 337 miles. Further checking will be done to confirm this distance. The course will have more pass through towns than last years course, to help riders access supplies. Keep in mind that whenever the route passes through a town, it raises the level of navigational difficulty. The pass through towns will be revealed when you get your cue sheets. The furthest point between towns should be 50 miles or less. Some towns will be accessable a short distance from the route. *Due to the added length for this years course, the start time will be 4am. The ride must be completed in 34 hours. The Algona checkpoint will be closed once again at 6pm. The finish cut off will be at 3pm the following day.* Further course timing info will be posted if necessary._

<bold added by me for emphasis>

Thanks for you help! Hopefully the "extra" hour won't matter, but you never know!

Ride on!

~D


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Whoops!*

Hey DF, you caught it! I made a mistake there. Sorry to all! I don't think anyone is going to cry over getting an "extra" hour, though! We had always intended to have the event end at 3:00pm. on April 30th, but my "superior" math skills must have gotten the best of me. 

Thank you for pointing that out!


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

*Change in minimum average speeds*



Guitar Ted said:


> Hey DF, you caught it! I made a mistake there. Sorry to all! I don't think anyone is going to cry over getting an "extra" hour, though! We had always intended to have the event end at 3:00pm. on April 30th, but my "superior" math skills must have gotten the best of me.
> 
> Thank you for pointing that out!


Minimum average speed to Algona is stable at 11.2 mph.

Minimum average average speed from Algona to Decorah dropped to 8.4 mph, down from 8.9 mph.

Minimum overall average speed from Haywarden to Decorah dropped to 9.5 mph, down from 9.8 mph.

Not a huge difference, but it could effect some people.


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Jan 22, 2004)

so you guys have casey's up there right?
and do they have the hot n ready pizza slices?
down here they got a deal where you get 2 slices and a soda for $3.49..
they got that in iowa?
man i can put the hurtin on some casey's pizza when i am out ridin, or before, or after for that matter.
i plan to hunt down every casey's on the route, because their donuts are awesome too


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Casey's are everywhere!*



iliketoridebikes said:


> so you guys have casey's up there right?
> and do they have the hot n ready pizza slices?
> down here they got a deal where you get 2 slices and a soda for $3.49..
> they got that in iowa?
> ...





































I love pizza too!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Good thing you have those Croc's


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

KERKOVEJ said:


> Good thing you have those Croc's


Well, duh!

If I'm gonna hit every one of those Casey's for pizza I ain't gonna do it in _cycling_ shoes--I'd wear 'em out!

...


----------



## Koumaros (Jan 17, 2006)

*somebody has to pick these guys up*



Guitar Ted said:


> Hmm.....perhaps you can clarify what exactly you mean here?
> 
> I didn't have very good luck with Sprint PCS in Northern IA, It went to analog, and when my phone went to analog it lasted about 2 hours, normally mine lasts for days also. By "Help" I mean drop rider off at start of race and pick them up hopefully at the end. It seemed to me last year, a fun activity while waiting was to stop in various pass-through towns to watch the participants ride on by, which I did along with many other "support" people did. I think passing a course map out at the Pizza Ranch is a fine idea in case you have to backtrack to a DNF.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Wow! Sprint Coverage Blows!!*



> I didn't have very good luck with Sprint PCS in Northern IA, It went to analog, and when my phone went to analog it lasted about 2 hours, normally mine lasts for days also. By "Help" I mean drop rider off at start of race and pick them up hopefully at the end. It seemed to me last year, a fun activity while waiting was to stop in various pass-through towns to watch the participants ride on by, which I did along with many other "support" people did. I think passing a course map out at the Pizza Ranch is a fine idea in case you have to backtrack to a DNF.


I just checked into the Sprint coverage of Iowa, and you are correct. They are virtually non-existent in Northern Iowa!  That goes for you Nextell freaks out there too.

So, pass the word. Your Sprint/ Nextell cell phone is likely to be of little use during this event!
The good news is that U.S. Cellular has the area pretty well blanketed with coverage. Check your plan before coming to Iowa so you can make necessary arrangements!

Maps for spectator areas and pass through towns seem to be getting the "thumbs up" here. Any body else want to throw their hat into the ring? I need a few more signs of interest before I put in the effort to make these available. Sound off!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

*Gps?*

Jeff and Mark-

I'm curious why GPS systems aren't allowed? I don't see how they could be beneficial, as we all need to follow the cue sheets regardless.

I ask because I've recently gotten one and have quickly gotten into the habit of recording every ride. Always neat to be able to look back at the route and dissect it.

Not trying to be a thorn in your side--just curious what I was missing.

Thanks,

MC


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*coverage*

Mark, the one's I have, have a slightly longer cord. Will this work in Iowa? If not, I'll bring some quarters. :>


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Hmm.....Good Question*



mikesee said:


> Jeff and Mark-
> 
> I'm curious why GPS systems aren't allowed? I don't see how they could be beneficial, as we all need to follow the cue sheets regardless.
> 
> ...


Mike, this might seem kind of strange, but I think we got that idea from........_you!_ But now that you bring it up, I really don't see the advantage to using one either. I can tell you that just about any map you can download is going to be wrong, first of all. Iowa roads change on a constant basis. Your right about the navigation, and besides, you only get half the route the night before, so it's not like you could plot out the whole thing anyway.

I'll get Jeff's input, and we'll get this cleared up. I suppose that if you were wanting to pore over the trip info data later to figure out what it was about Trans Iowa that killed you, I don't see why you shouldn't be able to replay the misery.  Heck, you just throw the thing in a bag and it records the data, right?


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*You got me!*



PaddyH said:


> Mark, the one's I have, have a slightly longer cord. Will this work in Iowa? If not, I'll bring some quarters. :>


That's good, Paddy! ..........I'm laughing!  Thanks for that!


----------



## garthpro (Jan 24, 2006)

*A spot in the '06*

I will pay what someone asks. and I will bid for it!

just email me at [email protected]

I don't have the time to sit ata a computer and watch to see when a race opens, so again I missed the date.


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*I will sound off!*



Guitar Ted said:


> That's good, Paddy! ..........I'm laughing!  Thanks for that!


I think a map showing the course for visitors or "support" crew would be great and also, I second the request on allowing GPS's. I love my Forerunner and it works great. It is extremely accurate when I am not in dense cover.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Guitar Ted said:


> Mike, this might seem kind of strange, but I think we got that idea from........_you!_ But now that you bring it up, I really don't see the advantage to using one either. I can tell you that just about any map you can download is going to be wrong, first of all. Iowa roads change on a constant basis. Your right about the navigation, and besides, you only get half the route the night before, so it's not like you could plot out the whole thing anyway.
> 
> I'll get Jeff's input, and we'll get this cleared up. I suppose that if you were wanting to pore over the trip info data later to figure out what it was about Trans Iowa that killed you, I don't see why you shouldn't be able to replay the misery.  Heck, you just throw the thing in a bag and it records the data, right?


Mark-

Somehow (but don't ask me how) I think you may be right. I have no idea _why_ I would have suggested that, but I vaguely remember something about it crossing my mind about 15 months ago.

At any rate, I can see no benefit to using one _during_ the race, but lots of edutainment to be had by having the tracklog afterwards.

Thanks for thinkin' about it.

MC


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

*Geepers*



mikesee said:


> At any rate, I can see no benefit to using one _during_ the race, but lots of edutainment to be had by having the tracklog afterwards.
> 
> MC


Except you get travel time v. stopped time. A better average time. A compass. Plus you can use color infrareds instead of Topo's.

http://www.igsb.uiowa.edu/nrgislibx/

dp


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

bd.sahib said:


> Except you get travel time v. stopped time. A better average time. A compass. Plus you can use color infrareds instead of Topo's.
> 
> dp


Errr, right. Like I said--much more useful afterwards.

MC


----------



## Endurosnob (Apr 28, 2005)

*That's Hysterical*



PaddyH said:


> Mark, the one's I have, have a slightly longer cord. Will this work in Iowa? If not, I'll bring some quarters. :>


and could be quickly adapted into a towing system.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

mikesee said:


> Errr, right. Like I said--much more useful afterwards.
> 
> MC


Sounds to me like someone got a new toy and wants to use it...


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

*Ohhh*



mikesee said:


> Errr, right. Like I said--much more useful afterwards.
> 
> MC


If you've already been their why would you need to know where you were? Guess I'm a little corn-fused. All the WAAS enable units I've used give real time data. Must admit I'm techo-logically challenged and find it a distraction kind of like those springy things some people put beside their rear hub.

dp


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Lets see here.......*



bd.sahib said:


> If you've already been their why would you need to know where you were? Guess I'm a little corn-fused. All the WAAS enable units I've used give real time data. Must admit I'm techo-logically challenged and find it a distraction kind of like those springy things some people put beside their rear hub.
> 
> dp


I don't mean to speak for Mike, he's capable of doing that on his own, but I'll take a crack at this.........

I think the point here is that no one will know _where they are going_ until they get there.Having any time to figure things out like, "Gee, that was a pretty hilly section", isn't going to happen, because they'll be pressing onto the next section, trying to navigate along the way, yada, yada, yada........

So, it's nice to have the route you ran, not only to review _where you've been,_ but to be able to do that at your leisure. Add to that the capability to track altitude gains and mileage traveled, etc., and you have hard data to back up your stories later. Not some b.s. "fish story" about how you climbed xxx vertical feet, (I think) and went through "that county" (not sure), well.......you get the picture.

It's hard to remember with much accuracy about where you've been, and details there of, when you're "seeing pink elephants", ya know what I mean?


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> I don't mean to speak for Mike, he's capable of doing that on his own, but I'll take a crack at this.........
> 
> I think the point here is that no one will know _where they are going_ until they get there.Having any time to figure things out like, "Gee, that was a pretty hilly section", isn't going to happen, because they'll be pressing onto the next section, trying to navigate along the way, yada, yada, yada........
> 
> ...


What if we put this to a survey? The people you need to convince are going to be the people who AREN'T going to be able to run one. At the time of registration in December this was against the rules, and now there is a motion to make an after-the-fact change. With this in mind I think that the benefit of the doubt would need to go to the naysayers, but I don't know whether there are any naysayers about.

So, how many people here who don't own and won't be running a GPS think that this is an unfair advantage to those who own and will be bringing one?


----------



## Fish Hunter (Dec 22, 2004)

*yup - safety*



Fastskiguy said:


> I'm thinking "safety first!".


That is the main advantage of having one along. Kinda like the phone. Hopefully it never gets used, but it's cheap insurance if you need it. Oh yeah, plus the gadget freak in me would pour over the data for hours!


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*If it's "leagalized", I'm taking one!*

Heck, if my opinion counts, I'm all for it! I'm thinking about how handy it'll be when I get myself lost in the backwoods of Iowa. I'm thinking "safety first!". I can't see how it'll make anybody faster but it could be a help if you're navigationally challenged...plus it would be pretty cool to look at it after the fact.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*speaking from experience...*

Running a Gps at Trans-Iowa offers no advantage during the race whatsoever. The cue sheets are there to give you the directions, with approxomate distances between each road, town, etc...keep your head up, watch your mileage, follow the cue sheets, ride your bike 330 miles...duck soup! If the rules prohibit the use of GPS's, fine, don't bring one. MikeC already acknowledged that they wouldn't be beneficial/or an advantage during the race, but I can see how it would be nice to recover data from one after the race to see stuff like how much climbing/decending, direction changing, etc, you did...either way. If it comes to a point where the rules will allow for riders to use them, great, I'm all for it. I won't be using one though. I don't have one. It makes no difference to me if all sixty-nine of ya(and Jeff) wanna use them...it won't change my race.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*The question REALLY is this.......*



Morlahach said:


> What if we put this to a survey? The people you need to convince are going to be the people who AREN'T going to be able to run one. At the time of registration in December this was against the rules, and now there is a motion to make an after-the-fact change. With this in mind I think that the benefit of the doubt would need to go to the naysayers, but I don't know whether there are any naysayers about.
> 
> So, how many people here who don't own and won't be running a GPS think that this is an unfair advantage to those who own and will be bringing one?


What _would be_ the advantage to using one? Paddy makes an excellent point here. You have a navigation "guide" already! It's the cue sheets. If we were to just give you the "street" names, in no particular order, and left you to piece together the route, well then yeah,..........then it would be a huge advantage to have a GPS mapper. But _we've already mapped out the course for you._ You won't need a GPS to guide you. You just have to "keep your head up", as Paddy says, and make the correct turns. The challenge is that you will not know where exactly you are going until the day of the event. GPS doesn't help you there.

So, to conclude, what advantage is there to have a GPS unit with you at Trans Iowa? Will it help you with the route? No, it's already mapped out in cue sheet form. Will it help you go faster? No, you still will have to look at the actual "street sign" to locate your next move, and you'll have to pay attention to your mileage to find the the "street sign" in the first place. Would it be able to give you "prompts" as some units can, to look for your turns? Maybe. But you won't get your cue sheets until 6:00pm and you'll have until 3am the next morning to get the first half entered into your unit. The second half of the events cue sheets you'll have to earn by getting to Algona in time. So, yeah maybe that would help a little bit there. There is a possibility of "help" in that sense.

I'm going to make this easy for everyone....................

....................NO GPS UNITS ALLOWED AT TRANS IOWA

The rule stands. Case closed! .........Next!


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

PaddyH said:


> Running a Gps at Trans-Iowa offers no advantage during the race whatsoever. The cue sheets are there to give you the directions, with approxomate distances between each road, town, etc...keep your head up, watch your mileage, follow the cue sheets, ride your bike 330 miles...duck soup! If the rules prohibit the use of GPS's, fine, don't bring one. MikeC already acknowledged that they wouldn't be beneficial/or an advantage during the race, but I can see how it would be nice to recover data from one after the race to see stuff like how much climbing/decending, direction changing, etc, you did...either way. If it comes to a point where the rules will allow for riders to use them, great, I'm all for it. I won't be using one though. I don't have one. It makes no difference to me if all sixty-nine of ya(and Jeff) wanna use them...it won't change my race.


We are all doing the same race, right?

And everyone agrees that this is of no use during the race, right?

So why doesn't someone "sponsor" Jeff with a GPS unit for the day? He isn't official, so it won't matter if he does this unofficially too. He could use the unit, post the data on his blog, and everyone, even those who don't have a GPS, would know from it exactly what their climbing was, what their distance was, etc.

Whether he uses it, I use it (I don't own one), MikeC uses it, etc, the data is going to be the same in terms of climbing, etc. Speeds will vary, but if you folks care about distances and altitude, this will still do the trick.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

"Well we know where we’re goin’
But we don’t know where we’ve been
And we know what we’re knowin’..."


John Harrison, English clockmaker


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*That's a pretty good idea*



Morlahach
So why doesn't someone "sponsor" Jeff with a GPS unit for the day? He isn't official said:


> That's a good idea, then we could download the data into a computrainer file and ride it for training next year. Yummie! 340 miles indoors. Maybe it's not such a good idea (the computrainer bit)....but still the data would be cool.


----------



## johnbspinnen' (Dec 13, 2004)

Morlahach said:


> . Speeds will vary, but if you folks care about distances and altitude, this will still do the trick.


I assume everyone will have a bike computer, so we all got the miles. I'll get the climbing on my Polar725, if I remember how to use it and don't run out of memory. Quite frankly I don't really give a hoot about the data, I just wanna ride across the darn finish line! 

*Before* the time limit is up! hah



bd.sahib said:


> "Well we know where we're goin'
> But we don't know where we've been
> And we know what we're knowin'..."


For a second there I thought you were quoting that .


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*to bad ,so sad*

I knew we couldn't use a gps when I registered but I admit I liked the idea when it was brought up .
Having said that I'm totally a numbers geek and love to be able to look back on previous events and get the "if's" and "ands" . The numbers don't lie and bike computers actually tell you very little.
If this was an orientiering race ( it's not really as the directions are given to us and a gps wouldn't have an alarn if we went the wrong way) than maybe I could see it but since the map we have is what were given with complete directions and a compass ( we can have those can we not) then a gps will give us no advantage course wise.
Now it might seem like I really care about this issue but I don't ,but I do like my numbers.
Dallas "knowledge is power" sigurdur


----------



## DF Bernard (Dec 18, 2005)

*First REAL winter ride*

Well, I thought I'd touch bases with regards to my training thus far. I'm doing a lot of things to get my 42 year old body in the best physical condition it can be in by the end of April.

I am lifting weights three days a week, doing core conditioning five days a week, running 3-6 miles three days a week, and hitting other cardio machines (treadmills, ellipticals, stairmasters, etc.) a couple times a week. The bulk of my training has been on a spinning bike at the fitness facility near my home. I generally ride four or five days per week, and most of my rides are 2-4 hours in duration. On Mondays and Wednesdays an intense hour long spinning class is sandwiched in the middle of my 3 hour ride. While riding I've been trying out different food and drink combinations to see what goes down well. All told, I'm working out a lot and getting in good shape, but I haven't been a a real bike in quite a while...until today...

I decided to begin commuting to work one or two days per week when the Michigan winter weather permits. I work 22 miles from home, and my route is mostly lightly-traveled, wind-swept roads through flat farmland. When I left this morning at 5:30am, the temp was in the low 20s, and the breeze was light. It was a good ride, although my toes got cold (I have good socks and neoprene booties, but my toes still got very cold). My tube on the Camelbak also froze solid. Other than that, it was a good ride. Helmet lights worked well, bar light worked well, and blinkies in back kept all the approaching vehicles far to my left. Clothing on my legs and trunk kept me generally warm, although my arms did get a bit chilly. Hands were toasty, but kept falling asleep - I need to work on my glove/mit situation. I figure these rides do a few things: they get me out starting a ride very early and in the dark (like Trans-Iowa), they help prepare me for riding in cold conditions (hopefully UNLIKE Trans-Iowa!), and they allow me to test out various clothing/equipment options.

The ride home this afternoon looks like a beauty: sunny skies, low 40s, and hopefully only a light wind (although I will be riding mostly west).

Ride on!

~Daryl


----------



## Eddie O (Aug 20, 2004)

Well, I'm finally riding again after a 17 day break with tendinitis. The positive is that I'm super motivated to get back at it and there is plenty o'time before the TI. Now I just have to figure out what I lost and where to start over.

BTW - my TI race rig is almost complete http://eddieodea.com/?p=29. Should be done early next week.

Eddie O


----------



## Endurosnob (Apr 28, 2005)

*Now I feel lazy*

Sounds like you are working the game plan well. 

For whatever it's worth, Lake boots may improve your foot situation. I knew several huge fans. Also, if you blow into your camelbak after a drink, you can often push the water back into the bladder so it doesn't freeze. They also make neoprene liners for the tube to help prevent freezing, but I can't say I have ever tried one.


----------



## redsnakebite (Jan 4, 2005)

DF Bernard said:


> Well, I thought I'd touch bases with regards to my training thus far. I'm doing a lot of things to get my 42 year old body in the best physical condition it can be in by the end of April.
> 
> I am lifting weights three days a week, doing core conditioning five days a week, running 3-6 miles three days a week, and hitting other cardio machines (treadmills, ellipticals, stairmasters, etc.) a couple times a week. The bulk of my training has been on a spinning bike at the fitness facility near my home. I generally ride four or five days per week, and most of my rides are 2-4 hours in duration. On Mondays and Wednesdays an intense hour long spinning class is sandwiched in the middle of my 3 hour ride. While riding I've been trying out different food and drink combinations to see what goes down well. All told, I'm working out a lot and getting in good shape, but I haven't been a a real bike in quite a while...until today...
> 
> ...


That sounds like VERY good prep for TransIowa...very impressive. I am focused on riding the bike both inside and out....no weight training or cross training for me. In the 32 days (4.5 weeks) since Christmas, I have taken 3 days off the bike and have ridden 45 hours which is average of 1.4 hours/day or 10.0 hours/week. For me this is GREAT frequency. Volume is also pretty good given that in 2005 I ended up with 380 hours or average of 7.3 hours/week. Most I had before that in a year was 250 (+-). I am just starting to do long rides (4-6 hours).

As far as nutrition goes, I have been eating gas station food 2-3 times a day to prepare for what is available during TransIowa. I am particularly fond of Ding Dongs, Beef Burritos, Hot Dogs and Donuts.


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*warm feet*



redsnakebite said:


> That sounds like VERY good prep for TransIowa...very impressive. I am focused on riding the bike both inside and out....no weight training or cross training for me. In the 32 days (4.5 weeks) since Christmas, I have taken 3 days off the bike and have ridden 45 hours which is average of 1.4 hours/day or 10.0 hours/week. For me this is GREAT frequency. Volume is also pretty good given that in 2005 I ended up with 380 hours or average of 7.3 hours/week. Most I had before that in a year was 250 (+-). I am just starting to do long rides (4-6 hours).
> 
> As far as nutrition goes, I have been eating gas station food 2-3 times a day to prepare for what is available during TransIowa. I am particularly fond of Ding Dongs, Beef Burritos, Hot Dogs and Donuts.


Talking of cold feet. I think I have a simple solution. I have been riding all winter long and have only had cold feet on a couple of occassions. I put one or two lays of plastic bags between two layers of synthetic socks. This works wonders.

It sounds like your training is going very well! Good luck with the rest of your training.


----------



## Eddie O (Aug 20, 2004)

DF Bernard said:


> Clothing on my legs and trunk kept me generally warm, although my arms did get a bit chilly. Hands were toasty, but kept falling asleep - I need to work on my glove/mit situation. ~Daryl


You might want to read through this thread for some ideas on how to eleaviate the hand numbness. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=157122

Eddie O


----------



## DF Bernard (Dec 18, 2005)

Eddie O said:


> You might want to read through this thread for some ideas on how to eleaviate the hand numbness. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=157122
> 
> Eddie O


Eddie,

Thanks - I'll check that out. But I've ridden my bike for hours previously with only minor tingling. This was different - I think caused by my glove/mitten combo I wore this morning. On the way home I'll only used the gloves, and see if that makes a difference. This is the first time I've worn either while riding (most of my rides are with padded fingerless glove).

~D


----------



## gpickle (Jul 31, 2005)

*THE bike of Trans-Iowa*

Any of you folks out there getting ready to ride the Tranny come April probably have your bike picked out by now but if you don't you should check out the bikes at:

http://www.iraryancycles.com/

The bike on the homepage is the bike that won the first edition of this race. Even if you do not need a new frame for this event you should still order one, because they are great bikes made by a great guy. Spread the word!

gpickle


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Small Update...*

Just to keep everyone in the loop...

There will an e-mail update coming sometime after next weekend(Feb 4-5). Guitar Ted and myself will be driving the course and mapping it out this coming weekend. We will also be meeting in Decorah with those running the T.T. to set the finish line, and discuss other small details.

That's all for now.

Hope everyone is having safe and enjoyable training.


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Jan 22, 2004)

yesterday's gravel ride was sweet...
my delorme program says it was 68 miles.. and we rode for 4:40 with a 20 minute grub stop at meramec springs state park
probably around 3000-4000 ft. of climbing as most hills around here are 200-300 feet, plus all the little 50 ft. rollers in between
i never thought i would say it but i am planning a 'training ride' on the katy trail just to get used to riding long straight flat roads with little to look at
been thinkin of maybe a 12-15 hr. ride with some of it in the dark
like maybe from jeff city to st. charles and back


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Pimo Riding*

The gravel conditions are out of this world right now. Super fast. Super smooth. Too bad that will change when the ground thaws.

Just to note: Todays weather was nicer than last years running of T.I....55 degrees and very little wind.

Course recon this weekend.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

KERKOVEJ said:


> The gravel conditions are out of this world right now. Super fast. Super smooth. Too bad that will change when the ground thaws.
> 
> Just to note: Todays weather was nicer than last years running of T.I....55 degrees and very little wind.
> 
> Course recon this weekend.


I live in Rochester MN, and I can tell you that the ground here is thawed. I took the training wheels off my 4 year old's bike today and we were in the back yard learning to ride without them. The ground was soft enough to cushion his falls.

I doubt you are going to get any massive change in the road conditions without some major precipitation.

Thank god I am not into cross country skiing. I played hooky from work today and went for a short ride before dark. I can look forward to June when the sun will go down at 9:00 pm and when I won't need to wear tights. The cross country skiers? This is it. It only goes down hill for them from here.


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Gravel Roads*



Morlahach said:


> I live in Rochester MN, and I can tell you that the ground here is thawed. I took the training wheels off my 4 year old's bike today and we were in the back yard learning to ride without them. The ground was soft enough to cushion his falls.
> 
> I doubt you are going to get any massive change in the road conditions without some major precipitation.
> 
> Thank god I am not into cross country skiing. I played hooky from work today and went for a short ride before dark. I can look forward to June when the sun will go down at 9:00 pm and when I won't need to wear tights. The cross country skiers? This is it. It only goes down hill for them from here.


Kerkove is right, the gravel in central Iowa is like pavement right now. But, the road crews are working on that and putting down some more gravel. This new gravel slows me down 3-4 miles per hour for sure. In my experience, when the gravel roads are like pavement it doesn't take much rain at all to made them into very sticky peanut butter. In late April, I would guess a lot of the gravel roads will tend to have fresh gravel on them. The speed we can get will be dependent on the amount of travel those roads get. I have been on many gravel roads in Iowa where they have laid down sections on nearly 1 inch rock due to the spring rains. They won't be like they are now that is for sure. They are perfect at the moment. I could only dream that the roads would be like this for TI.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

paulclimb510 said:


> Kerkove is right, the gravel in central Iowa is like pavement right now. But, the road crews are working on that and putting down some more gravel. This new gravel slows me down 3-4 miles per hour for sure. In my experience, when the gravel roads are like pavement it doesn't take much rain at all to made them into very sticky peanut butter. In late April, I would guess a lot of the gravel roads will tend to have fresh gravel on them. The speed we can get will be dependent on the amount of travel those roads get. I have been on many gravel roads in Iowa where they have laid down sections on nearly 1 inch rock due to the spring rains. They won't be like they are now that is for sure. They are perfect at the moment. I could only dream that the roads would be like this for TI.


I have no doubt that the gravel roads are fast and like pavement. They are similar here. But I don't think there is a lot of moisture frozen in them, at least in the sun. Here in SE Minnesota the gravel roads have been clear of snow and ice for over a month except for where there is tree cover.

I guess my point is that I don't think that warmer weather alone is going to release moisture from the road and cause them to change. Spring rains certainly will, but I don't think more warmth will.


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Gravel*



Morlahach said:


> I have no doubt that the gravel roads are fast and like pavement. They are similar here. But I don't think there is a lot of moisture frozen in them, at least in the sun. Here in SE Minnesota the gravel roads have been clear of snow and ice for over a month except for where there is tree cover.
> 
> I guess my point is that I don't think that warmer weather alone is going to release moisture from the road and cause them to change. Spring rains certainly will, but I don't think more warmth will.


I agree. I don't think there is much frost, if any, left. My grass is turning green. I am sure we are still in for a couple more snow storms though. Let's hope for great conditions on race day and dry level B roads!

Wishful thinking.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Gravel maintenance*

One of you mentioned gravel maintenance in the springtime. That is a correct statement. The amount of gravel roads that get graded, or have fresh gravel applied will totally depend on how late the winter runs this year. At the rate that it's going, it's a good bet that the road crews will get out earlier than they did last year. Of course, it varies from county to county as well. Last year, there was minimal effects from this, as the wintery weather ran later into the year, compounded by a wet spring.

If it stays relatively dry, then road maintenance will have an effect, if not, then it's almost a sure bet that it'll be wet to moderately soft due to weather. One way or the other. I think last year the gravel was as about as perfect as you could ask for. This year??? A lot of time is left for weather to affect things.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*For You Guys That Can't Get Enough Info!*

I have been in contact with an individual that works at one of our fine institutions of higher learning here in the state of Iowa that has graciously volunteered to set up a way for you tech geeks to get your info fix for Trans Iowa V2.

As a refresher, many of you were curious as to whether or not you were going to be able to track the route with a GPS unit for later perusal. Some noted that the use of GPS type units was not allowed according to the event guidelines, and that has not changed. What _might_ happen is that _after the event_, a web page might be made available that will allow you to access the elevation profile, and pictoral imagery of the route in a detail that is unheard of in the currently available GPS units out there.

I will update you further when the event draws nearer, but it looks like a 95% chance that this is going to happen for you guys. So, rest assured, I am lookin to scratch your _geek itch!_

What I am looking for from you guys is what it is _exactly_ that you were expecting to draw from your GPS data. I will then be able to acertain whether or not this option will actually help you guys out or not. Thanks!


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*that's cool*



Guitar Ted said:


> I have been in contact with an individual that works at one of our fine institutions of higher learning here in the state of Iowa that has graciously volunteered to set up a way for you tech geeks to get your info fix for Trans Iowa V2.
> 
> As a refresher, many of you were curious as to whether or not you were going to be able to track the route with a GPS unit for later perusal. Some noted that the use of GPS type units was not allowed according to the event guidelines, and that has not changed. What _might_ happen is that _after the event_, a web page might be made available that will allow you to access the elevation profile, and pictoral imagery of the route in a detail that is unheard of in the currently available GPS units out there.
> 
> ...


That would be cool but what I was going to use mine for was to see where I had my bad patches,extra milage due to being lost,and time spent not biking.I also wanted the course profile and elevation but it was mostly to be able to look back and critisize my effort.
Thanks


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*ti2 bike*

Well it just came in,my gary fisher rig and all it's 24.5lbs.I'm very excited about riding it and even more so about getting it's weight down to 21 by race time.Hopefull all my excitement won't have made me choose the wrong bike for the event.
I just thought I'd mention it so you kids can give me ideas for the rebuild .
Thanks


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Jan 22, 2004)

i thought the RIG weighed 26.5 lbs stock



dmsigurdur said:


> Well it just came in,my gary fisher rig and all it's 24.5lbs.I'm very excited about riding it and even more so about getting it's weight down to 21 by race time.Hopefull all my excitement won't have made me choose the wrong bike for the event.
> I just thought I'd mention it so you kids can give me ideas for the rebuild .
> Thanks


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*build or bust*



iliketoridebikes said:


> i thought the RIG weighed 26.5 lbs stock


I guess I should have stated the inobvious,I'm 5'6". so it's a small and I'm sure the 26.5 is a little high anyway..
After looking around on the web for a few hours I have it virtually down to 20.5 lbs so with paddy's helpful wheel building skills, some new treads ,bar ,stem,grips,saddle and seat post life will be good.now lets just hope I like the ride.
How's everyones training going?
Oh and here's a cool fact ,paddyH who put the manitoba race calander together has us racing two "primer" races before TI2.It might not sound like much but with the weather here that's very a aggressive calander.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Training...and rig question*

My training took a good turn today, got in 4 1/2 hrs on the trainer, the computer said over 3000 calories burned so that might be just a wee bit faster than race pace for me  But prior to today it's been just crappy-sick, no time, 3-4 hrs per week, it's been pathetic! Maybe this is the start of a few solid weeks, we'll see.

But about the rig-why did you go with the big tires? Why not a cross bike? I'm having trouble deciding which to go with and I'd like to hear how you came to this decision. Thanks 



dmsigurdur said:


> I guess I should have stated the inobvious,I'm 5'6". so it's a small and I'm sure the 26.5 is a little high anyway..
> After looking around on the web for a few hours I have it virtually down to 20.5 lbs so with paddy's helpful wheel building skills, some new treads ,bar ,stem,grips,saddle and seat post life will be good.now lets just hope I like the ride.
> How's everyones training going?.


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*openminded*



Fastskiguy said:


> My training took a good turn today, got in 4 1/2 hrs on the trainer, the computer said over 3000 calories burned so that might be just a wee bit faster than race pace for me  But prior to today it's been just crappy-sick, no time, 3-4 hrs per week, it's been pathetic! Maybe this is the start of a few solid weeks, we'll see.
> Glad your over your cold and back to building.Theres is still plenty of time to get tat base built so there is definatly no panic there.Now it's just a matter of getting motivated.My person motivation is Joe P who closed the course down last year. I figure he's most likely a better rider than I am and it took everything out of him to finish so I had better go extra hard .
> 
> But about the rig-why did you go with the big tires? Why not a cross bike? I'm having trouble deciding which to go with and I'd like to hear how you came to this decision. Thanks


The reason I wanted to try a rig is that we have a few local riders who have competed on some very tough courses(very technical) and rode the big wheels.This broke the barriers mentally for me about the 29 and since the rig is so cheep I figure you cannot loose.
I do have a bianchi cross bike which I love and considered it for TI but then the idea of riding a new bike with one gear on the road sounded like a death march and that's even better.
I mean aren't we really in this for " the **** kicking of our lives " ?

Oh and I guess I should fess up that paddy H is very inspiring with this single speed performances.Did you know that two years ago he won the senior expert mtb pionts series on a single speed ! Ya you heard me right, he beat all the other expert geared riders (we don't differinciate between bikes in manitoba) on a a SS.crazy... crazy.. ****.
now back to obsessing about my new rides weight


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*But still, what about SS cross?*

You could just run a white ENO eccentric rear hub on your cross bike and go SS cross-just an option I guess. The rig is a nice deal tho, and the thought of big soft tires gets me thinkin' too....

*** kicking of our lives? I'm just hoping to not die on the backroads of Iowa!



dmsigurdur said:


> The reason I wanted to try a rig is that we have a few local riders who have competed on some very tough courses(very technical) and rode the big wheels.This broke the barriers mentally for me about the 29 and since the rig is so cheep I figure you cannot loose.
> I do have a bianchi cross bike which I love and considered it for TI but then the idea of riding a new bike with one gear on the road sounded like a death march and that's even better.
> I mean aren't we really in this for " the **** kicking of our lives " ?


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*project 24*



Fastskiguy said:


> You could just run a white ENO eccentric rear hub on your cross bike and go SS cross-just an option I guess. The rig is a nice deal tho, and the thought of big soft tires gets me thinkin' too....
> 
> *** kicking of our lives? I'm just hoping to not die on the backroads of Iowa!


I guess it would also help to know that I sold my ss one two one xtc last year and regretted it so this will be a replacement.With it I plan on going to 24-9 ,24-afton,24-falcon ridge and the blundred 200.I also plan on racing all the short track and provincial races here .

After reading the reports I'm going to make sure I ready for the biggest problem racers had last year,they got cold at night .I'll make sure there is a fleece,shell,water proof pants ,goretex gloves and goretex socks in my pack the whole way .I've already packed it into my bag and it takes up very little space.thank god for new tecnologies

the night time is my time.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Mr. Obvious says.................*



Fastskiguy said:


> You could just run a white ENO eccentric rear hub on your cross bike and go SS cross-just an option I guess. The rig is a nice deal tho, and the thought of big soft tires gets me thinkin' too....
> 
> *** kicking of our lives? I'm just hoping to not die on the backroads of Iowa!


For the skinny tired option, just mount your psycho-cross rubber right on the rims the Rig comes with, or build up a set of "true" psycho-cross wheels that are disc compatible. Should work fine for anything like T.I., right?


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Recon Completed*

Jeff and I have completed the recon of the course. I should have a final solid figure for mileage tomorrow. I'm too tired to deal with that right now! It's going to top out at around 340-350 miles, I think. About 160 to Algona, and the remainder to Decorah.

The course is going to be much tougher than last years course. Anybody coming with the notion that Iowa is flat had better reconsider. It's not mountainous, but it isn't dead-pan flat either! We also noted that the course is frozen solid, from it's previously gooey state. We were able to pass all the roads, even the "B" roads this weekend. The longer it stays below freezing, the deeper the frost is going to go, and it'll go deep fast with zero snow cover! This could mean that the course won't thaw out now until much closer to the event date.

We've got some pictures to share, and I'll let Jeff handle that, as I'm not conversant in picture posting on this forum. (Laugh if you want to, I have all kinds of trouble with this!)

We also met with Rich Gosen, of the Decorah Time Trials and Ward Budweg, formerly of Decorah Cycles and we have gotten the word that Trans Iowa will have it's very own awards ceremony at T-Bock's in downtown Decorah on Sunday afternoon on the 30th of April. The time trials will hold their ceremonies on Saturday after the Time Trials, which are being held that day for the first time. So, plan on joining us then to celebrate the pain, whether you finish or not! Bring your family/ support crew/ or gnomes that you may find along the way and have fun!

We also got some good suggestions on DNF procedures and a couple of other tweaks that'll go out to you guys in an e-mail from Jeff closer to the event.

We're all pretty excited to see how the course works out for everyone and we hope it lives up to expectations. We routed you by more convienience stores and a few more pass through towns to make it more convienient for you guys to procure supplies when needed.

That's all we're going to say about the route for now. We will be letting you in on a few of the procedural details soon, so stay tuned!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Pictures....*

Here is a small taste of some of the B-Roads. Notice I said...small....taste  
And, some carnage that ensued on a B-Road.  
Hope for the best  
That's all I have to say about this


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

KERKOVEJ said:


> Here is a small taste of some of the B-Roads. Notice I said...small....taste
> And, some carnage that ensued on a B-Road.
> Hope for the best
> That's all I have to say about this


So THAT is what a "B" road looks like. Wow.

This whole thing is going to be a weird balance of compromises. For the tire issue, we have gravel roads that run from near pavement (recommending high pressure slicks) to rutted pastureland (recommending low pressure mud tires).

For people running one gear, we have mile on mile of relatively flat roads, river valleys, and undulating rollers. Wind might be at our back or at our face, and it might change mid ride.

Whatever you run it is going to be perfect for part of the ride. It is also going to be completely wrong for another part. Hopefully it is ok for the majority.


----------



## cbuchanan (May 18, 2004)

Morlahach said:


> Whatever you run it is going to be perfect for part of the ride. It is also going to be completely wrong for another part. Hopefully it is ok for the majority.


Mwahhhahahaha. This is the best part about the race, from a spectator/volunteer standpoint anyway.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*You made my day!*



Morlahach said:


> So THAT is what a "B" road looks like. Wow. .........................
> 
> .


 That made my day! I'm surprised to know that for someone who has been to the Sioux Center area that you haven't come across the infamous "B" road before. They are all over that area!


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> That made my day! I'm surprised to know that for someone who has been to the Sioux Center area that you haven't come across the infamous "B" road before. They are all over that area!


I guess if you aren't looking for them you wouldn't see them... I never need to leave pavement to get to her house.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*For The Number Crunchers......*

Okay, here are the numbers we are going with for Trans Iowa V2. These are the exact figures we are going with for the cue sheets.

From the Hawarden to Algona Checkpoint = 159.55 miles from 4am. till no later than 6pm.

From Algona Checkpoint to Decorah = 184.00 miles from no later than 6pm. till no later than 3pm. the following day.

Total mileage = 343.55 miles in less than 35 hours total.

Remember, you _must reach Algona BEFORE 6pm.!_ No exceptions! You will not recieve a second set of cue sheets to complete the course if you show up after 6pm. sharp.

There is going to be a DNF policy developed and implemented which will indicate by what time you must reach pass through towns by during the second half of the event in order to make the cutt-off in Decorah. This is for your benefit and ours so that we will know who is still left out on course and who not to expect at the finish. We will not run the awards ceremonies until all riders are accounted for. So, do not be the one that decides not to contact us and ruin the ending for your brothers and sisters in suffering! You will be armed with cell #'s to the Event Directors and volunteers at the finish line. If you see that the time is running out on you, or that you decide to pull the plug on your attempt, you are required to inform us immediately. No cell phone? You can ask about anybody in any pass through town to make a call for you or to borrow a phone. You can about bet that any farm house will do the same. No excuses!

We will flesh out more details on this later, don't worry! We will make sure you all get this.

And again, the awards ceremonies are open to all event participants, family, or friends that are along, so do make sure to plan for that. They will start at 4pm. sharp and be over in a short period of time, just like last year. I think it was about an hour max, if that!

And don't be afraid to buy me a beer!  Just thought I'd put that out there!


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> And don't be afraid to buy me a beer!  Just thought I'd put that out there!


consider it done...thanks guys..it's really lookin' good!


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

dmsigurdur said:


> The reason I wanted to try a rig is that we have a few local riders who have competed on some very tough courses(very technical) and rode the big wheels.This broke the barriers mentally for me about the 29 and since the rig is so cheep I figure you cannot loose.
> I do have a bianchi cross bike which I love and considered it for TI but then the idea of riding a new bike with one gear on the road sounded like a death march and that's even better.
> I mean aren't we really in this for " the **** kicking of our lives " ?
> 
> ...


Dallas forgot to mention that there weren't any other expert riders racing that year...and I was taking EPO... but I digress...back to your bike, it's a pig Dallas(jk), we have much work to do!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Trans-Iowa V2 updates and information*

People have been e-mailing me the same questions over....and over....and over. I went ahead and just answered them on the Trans-Iowa blog. If you have a question please check the blog before you e-mail Guitar Ted or myself.

GO GET THE LATEST NEWS


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Need Your Help On Cue Sheet Question!*

Hey there Trans Iowa people! I am putting together the first draft of the cue sheets for this years event and I have a question regarding the formatting of them.

Specifically about the way we show mileage. We can do it a couple different ways. What I'd like to know is how it would be most helpful to you, the competitor.

1. We show a _cumulative mileage_ in front of each directional change. 
Example: *125.5 miles Right on 355th st.*
* 127.5 miles Left on Burr Oak Rd.*

2. We show the mileage _to each turn._
Example: *5 miles Right on 355th st.*
* 2 miles Left on Burr Oak Rd. *

3. We _combine both_ ways together
Example: *5 miles Right on 355th 125.5 m.*
* 2 miles Left on Burr Oak Rd. 127.5m.*

Give us your thoughts. The third option may make the cue sheets a little cluttered, so keep that in mind! Last year we used Option #1. With #'s 1 or 2 we can add a little bit more info like "B level road starts" or "paved road" like we did last year. With Option#3, that probably will have to be deleted. Not enough room for everything. Considering that we do not want to hand you a "bible" when you start the event! We're trying to keep the cue sheets down to as low a number as possible using the size dictated by most standard map cases for bicycles.

Please sound off!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Cumulative, like last year. Easiest to read when tired. Star ( * ) denoting directional change is good. Hints (B road starts, pig farm crossing, ride next mile naked, etc...) are just a bonus.

Thanks Mark!

MC


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*word*

I concur, last yrs set-up worked pretty decent...thanks for asking

ps-no naked riding for me please, I'm a bit bashful....


----------



## Supreme Justice SRC (Sep 24, 2005)

I prefer option 2 for a several reasons. 1) small changes in total milage don't matter. By the end of the race it might be possible for a bike computer to be off by 10 miles or more. I, for one, don't want to miss my turn by 10 miles (not likely but you get the point). 2) it's easier for those of us who choose not to use bike computers to gauge 5 miles (by counting intersections, etc.) rather than subtract totals at 4am. 3) we don't have to look at total milage and can focus on the leg of the race at hand. That's the way I like to do it. I don't like to get ahead of myself. 

Comments on the cue sheets would be really awesome BTW. If I see a note that the next turn is a B road then I can be on the lookout for signs and such. It's comforting to verify that I'm on the right route once in a while.

By the way, if you're still up in the air as to which size dropbag to get I vote for the Prolite 4 Large stuffsack from Thermarest. I have a large Prolite 4 that needs a stuffsack


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*My 2 cents...*

From someone who survived the first half last year...by the skin of my teeth  
I would like to see the cue sheets give accumulated mileage from Hawarden to Algona. And then when you get to Algona and head for Decorah the miles start back over at 0 with the fresh set of cue sheets. This will allow for any minor computer differences and the overall number will not be skewed as much.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Good point, Jeff!*



KERKOVEJ said:


> From someone who survived the first half last year...by the skin of my teeth
> I would like to see the cue sheets give accumulated mileage from Hawarden to Algona. And then when you get to Algona and head for Decorah the miles start back over at 0 with the fresh set of cue sheets. This will allow for any minor computer differences and the overall number will not be skewed as much.


I'd forgotten to make that option available. You had mentioned that before, and that's a good idea.

As a side note: We did have an issue with the mileages being off last year. When we reconned the course in '05, we set the trip-o-meter and drove to the end. Simplistic and wrought with error! This time, we used two different vehicles and measured turn to turn. we reset the trip distance at every turn to negate any accumulation of error. Using two different cars gave us an "average" distance over longer hauls of the course to use. I know that the car belonging to me was almost dead on to the states mile markers over short distances. ( Under five miles)

I post all of this so that you guys will know that we took greater care in the measurements of course distances this time. Will we be off? Assuredly so, but hopefully by far less than last year, which was on the order of several miles!

Are there better ways to do it? Absolutely! We are accepting any donations of GPS navigation systems for Trans Iowa usage in the future.............._anybody out there?_ We're poor shop rats that are putting on this event, so pardon the _technology!_


----------



## James P (Dec 18, 2005)

I too would like to see the intervals for all the same reasons stated by SRC. Heck, I want as much help as you can give. My brain will be completely occcupied with keeping me conscious and riding, subtraction might be a bit too much. 
BTW those photos taken by J. Kerkove show the best looking "B" roads I've seen in Iowa. I remember a bunch of "B" roads in Tama county, that were bad jeep tracks on the edge of plowed fields, you wouldn't drive them with a car.

Organizers, Thanks for all the great effort.

James Garton


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Supreme Justice SRC said:


> I prefer option 2 for a several reasons. 1) small changes in total milage don't matter. By the end of the race it might be possible for a bike computer to be off by 10 miles or more. I, for one, don't want to miss my turn by 10 miles (not likely but you get the point). 2) it's easier for those of us who choose not to use bike computers to gauge 5 miles (by counting intersections, etc.) rather than subtract totals at 4am. 3) we don't have to look at total milage and can focus on the leg of the race at hand. That's the way I like to do it. I don't like to get ahead of myself.
> 
> Comments on the cue sheets would be really awesome BTW. If I see a note that the next turn is a B road then I can be on the lookout for signs and such. It's comforting to verify that I'm on the right route once in a while.
> 
> By the way, if you're still up in the air as to which size dropbag to get I vote for the Prolite 4 Large stuffsack from Thermarest. I have a large Prolite 4 that needs a stuffsack


I disagree entirely. I, for one, use a cyclocomputer. Not using one on an event like this is . . . silly. What does the cyclocomputer tell you? Cumulative milage. Assuming everything is calibrated correctly, if it says 312.3 miles, you have gone 312.3 miles.

By listing distances on a turn by turn basis you will have much MORE math to remember. At every turn you will need to either reset your cyclocomputer (bad idea, you lose all average speed info and won't know whether you are on track speedwise) or you will need to memorize your current distance and figure out what the next turn should be at. So let us say that you are at 312.3 miles and the cue card tells you only that you have a turn in 5 miles. To make the next turn properly you need to remember to check to see that you are at 312.3, add 5, and remember that you need to turn at 317.3. Based on option 2 above, if you forget the number 317.3 the cue card is NOT going to remind you. It only says turn in 5 miles.

How might this work out during the event?

Imagine that at 4:00 am you have been riding for 24 hours. You are brain dead, but on course. You correctly take a turn, but forget to check what the current milage is or when you need to turn next. You start on your way down the road. A mile down the road you remember to read the cue card, but realize you never checked what the milage was at the last turn. So you do some estimating. "Let's see, that was about two miles ago. . . my cyclocomputer now says 314.3, that means I turned last at 313.3, so add 5 and I need to turn again at 318.3."

In the above example you need to do the following: memorization, estimate how far you have gone since you turned last, subtraction to correct for how far you have gone so far, and addition to include how far the cue sheet says to go.

OR, you could just have a cue card that says "turn at mile 317.3"!!!

If you realize that the cue cards are off by 3 miles, it is easier to consistently add or subtract 3 miles off of every distance listed than to have to go through the above process for every turn.

And BTW, I do think that resetting the cyclocomputers at Algona is a good idea. It does "recalibrate" our cyclocomputers to the official distance.


----------



## Endurosnob (Apr 28, 2005)

*Cue Card*



Morlahach said:


> OR, you could just have a cue card that says "turn at mile 317.3"!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> I am down with Cue Cards, as long as Monkeytron is holding them.


----------



## flyingwedge (Dec 18, 2005)

*Directions made simple*

How 'bout we just follow Ira?


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Cue Sheets*

Personally, I like option one. It is important to have cumulative miles along with the street names. In Iowa, in most cases, it isn't that hard to figure out how many miles until your next turn as the roads are numbered or named alphabetically. Example 510th st. or Petersen Ave. If I was on Petersen Ave. and just turned from 500th St. and had a turn at 700th street I would know that it would be 20 miles or so to the next turn.

I know from last year's course that there were times people would go 20-30 miles without a turn. Having to try to keep track of how many miles I have gone mentally from one turn to another would be nearly impossible.

For you out of staters: Iowa has a gravel road intersection nearly every mile across the state. There are rare exceptions (river crossings), but generally while on a gravel road there will be an intersection every mile.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Well, It looks like Option #1 then.............?*



flyingwedge said:


> How 'bout we just follow Ira?


Note to flyingwedge: Ira isn't going to be here, as far as I know, at least I haven't heard from him. So following him may be tougher than you think!  He certainly can come and ride this year, as we have a policy of holding a spot for the previous winner, but I do not think he has taken us up on that!

Option #1 (like last years sheets) is the way I'm going to go then. Get your computer calibrated correctly, and you'll be, at the worst, close enough to know that you should start looking for your turn. As Paul stated in his post, all Iowa roads are marked with a "street sign" and these names will be on the cue sheets. You really shouldn't have to do much math, as you just watch your computer odometer function roll up the miles to whatever is indicated on the cue sheet. When you get close to the cue sheet number, start looking for your turn. Should prove to be a pretty good system.

Thanks for all your responses! Now, back to your regularly scheduled discussions.............or not!


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

paulclimb510 said:


> Personally, I like option one. It is important to have cumulative miles along with the street names. In Iowa, in most cases, it isn't that hard to figure out how many miles until your next turn as the roads are numbered or named alphabetically. Example 510th st. or Petersen Ave. If I was on Petersen Ave. and just turned from 500th St. and had a turn at 700th street I would know that it would be 20 miles or so to the next turn.
> 
> I know from last year's course that there were times people would go 20-30 miles without a turn. Having to try to keep track of how many miles I have gone mentally from one turn to another would be nearly impossible.
> 
> For you out of staters: Iowa has a gravel road intersection nearly every mile across the state. There are rare exceptions (river crossings), but generally while on a gravel road there will be an intersection every mile.


GT, I would have one other request I guess. On the cue sheets will there be notes on towns where we can resupply?

Thanks! Paul


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Don't worry!*



paulclimb510 said:


> GT, I would have one other request I guess. On the cue sheets will there be notes on towns where we can resupply?
> 
> Thanks! Paul


If there is a spot in the pass through town that has a convienience store, I routed you right by it. Last year I didn't do that, and boy did I hear about it! (Care to comment, Mr. Kerkove?  )

This year I didn't want to hear that, so now I'll probably get flamed for making the route wander through these little burghs!  Oh well!

Overall, the rule of thumb I'm using is to have a re-supply chance at every 50 miles or less. The rest is up to you guys.


----------



## Sproket (Feb 3, 2006)

*Not fifty anymore??*



calegaryj said:


> I'm not sure what the official age for old fart is (it's probably a mind set more than a chronological date), but I was wondering how many 50-year-olds or older were doing this race.
> I am not fifty anymore!!
> Attempt #2 for V2, last year I WAS 50 only made it thru the night pass Forrest CIty to I-35


----------



## jbkr54 (Apr 4, 2005)

Sproket said:


> calegaryj said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what the official age for old fart is (it's probably a mind set more than a chronological date), but I was wondering how many 50-year-olds or older were doing this race.
> ...


----------



## brianeppen (Jul 21, 2005)

*I have a Trans Iowa Spot For Someone!*

I registered for the Trans-Iowa, and am not doing the race. If anyone is interested, post your your interest on this forum! I'll be looking forward to hearing who's interested!


----------



## ghansen (Dec 27, 2005)

*Open spot*

 I will not be able to attend the trans iowa v2.

IF you are interested please contact me at [email protected] so we can make arrangements with the race officials to see if you can take my spot. I think this is the way they, race officials want this to happen if it can. It is a sad day for me, maybe your gain if you want in the race. Thank you.

Greg


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Procedure for Transferring Entries*



ghansen said:


> I will not be able to attend the trans iowa v2.
> 
> IF you are interested please contact me at [email protected] so we can make arrangements with the race officials to see if you can take my spot. I think this is the way they, race officials want this to happen if it can. It is a sad day for me, maybe your gain if you want in the race. Thank you.
> 
> Greg


Yes, this is correct. Anyone that is looking to get in on one of these entries up for grabs needs to contact the person wanting to give up said entry. If there is money, goods, live animals, or other forms of barter, that's up to you guys!  Once things get hashed out, the original entrant e-mails either Jeff or myself to let us know that they have relinquished their entry, and to whom. Please provide a contact e-mail with this communication so we can confirm with the new entrant, and get them into the proper category.

Kapiche?


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*I'm gonna regret this...*

Just think of how stupid you'll feel not having sold your slot at a profit at mile 240. Night coming on....getting colder...have ridden a freakishly long way and have another HUNDRED miles to go, some with hills they say. Maybe you'll have a saddle sore or knee pain or maybe even some gastrointestinal distress. I say sell! But as for me, I'm gonna just have to regret it.....


----------



## faucho (Dec 24, 2005)

ghansen said:


> I will not be able to attend the trans iowa v2.
> 
> IF you are interested please contact me at [email protected]


ooh, pick me.

i've sent a private mail, i'm just publicly expressing my giddyness.



ghansen said:


> I will not be able to attend the trans iowa v2.


why not? if you don't mind it being public?

wow, just saw brianeppen's post. replied with a pm. check your pm, or my contact info is here.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

Fastskiguy said:


> Maybe you'll have a saddle sore or knee pain or maybe even some gastrointestinal distress......


maybe all of the above...
I hope not though


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

*Is switching classes permissable?*

I do not want to switch classes, but I am wondering if it is permissable. I want to run a fixed gear in the race and am registered in the single speed competition.

Currently I have a road specific fixed gear (modified road race bike) that would be completely inappropriate for the event. I also have a fixed gear commuter that as it sits would similarly be completely inappropriate for the event. However, with some modifications I could make the commuter acceptable, but not great.

What I WANT to run is a fixed gear bike that is currently in line to be built. I sold my MTB to free up cash for this bike, ordered it last summer, and was told it would be done in ~six months. We are now past six months and I am really hoping it will be done by the time the race arrives. The builder has run into some delays and my calculations are that if I am next in line that I probably won't see the bike until the beginning of April. If I am later in line (and right now I have no idea where I am in line) I may not have the bike by the time the race arrives.

I also happen to have a GEARED cyclocross bike that is ready to go, off the shelf. It would be more appropriate for this event than either of my fixed gear bikes. But it wouldn't be a single speed.

In the event that my frame that I am waiting on is not finished by race day, would it be permissable for me to switch classes and run in the "open" field? Or am I completely committed to the single speed field?

Again, I hope to run a fixed gear, but I am trying to see what options I have if the bike isn't done in time.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Switching Classes*

Morlahach: Switching classes, eh? You know what we do with class switchers in Iowa? I hope you like the inside of a Honey Wagon! 

No problema! Sorry about your hang up with the new bike. That's a bummer. Just let either Jeff or myself know as soon as you can, but yeah! No problem!

Now if you were to switch to Open Female, on the other hand...................


----------



## cbuchanan (May 18, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> You know what we do with class switchers in Iowa? I hope you like the inside of a Honey Wagon!


Ewwwww!!! Gross!!!!


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

*Holy Crap*



cbuchanan said:


> Ewwwww!!! Gross!!!!


Rode the 1x1 over to see my brother in Des Moines yesterday. Once it warmed up, things around hog confinements were a bit pungent. The tourism bureau must be turning things up a notch.

Lot's of new gravel on the roads in central Iowa already.

Still working on bike setup too. Trying to decide on Bendix or New Departure but it shouldn't affect my classification.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Here piggy, piggy, piggy!*

This was in the road on my gravel grinder the other day. Just goes to show that you never know what you might come upon late in the night....or day when cross the state of Iowa.

Bacon anyone? Or for you Canadian folks out there...Canadian Bacaon anyone?


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Oh nice*

Well at least is wasn't a human head....



KERKOVEJ said:


> This was in the road on my gravel grinder the other day. Just goes to show that you never know what you might come upon late in the night....or day when cross the state of Iowa.
> 
> Bacon anyone? Or for you Canadian folks out there...Canadian Bacaon anyone?


----------



## DF Bernard (Dec 18, 2005)

*Locking my bike?*

Just wondering what riders did last year, or what you all are planning on doing this year, in regards to securing bikes when stopping at convenience stores to shop and/or use the facilities. I'm a pretty trusting guy, and I'm sure there are not too many bad guys out there in rural Iowa...however, I certainly don't want to lose my ride and gear OR get stranded out in the middle of the country without my bike.

I was thinking about picking up a set of Master Lock Street Cuffs fro security and peace of mind.

What are your thoughts?

Ride on!

~D


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

DF Bernard said:


> Just wondering what riders did last year, or what you all are planning on doing this year, in regards to securing bikes when stopping at convenience stores to shop and/or use the facilities. I'm a pretty trusting guy, and I'm sure there are not too many bad guys out there in rural Iowa...however, I certainly don't want to lose my ride and gear OR get stranded out in the middle of the country without my bike.
> 
> I was thinking about picking up a set of Master Lock Street Cuffs fro security and peace of mind.
> 
> ...


hmmm....good question. I can honestly say that the thought of getting my bike "pinched" *never* ran thru my head last year at TI...that said, it has always been a habit of mine to lean my bike up against a window of a store so that I can see it from inside, never had any bad experiences that way...maybe I'm tempting fate, but locks make for excess weight to lug with you for an event like this...if it was a 350 mile Alley Cat race, I wouldn't hesitate though


----------



## cbuchanan (May 18, 2004)

KERKOVEJ said:


> This was in the road on my gravel grinder the other day. Just goes to show that you never know what you might come upon late in the night....or day when cross the state of Iowa.
> 
> Bacon anyone? Or for you Canadian folks out there...Canadian Bacaon anyone?


Here's a little bit different view of the bodyless one.










Is that a smile?


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*probably*



cbuchanan said:


> Is that a smile?


probably just happy to get out of the intensive farming establishment.

And about the lock, I'm going sans. I figure if somebody grabs my ride it'll be a sign from God that I should not continue. But seriously I can't imagine it'll be a problem. I'm hoping a little there'll be a laughing group form at the back and ride thru the night together. Kinda like in the big stage races in europe. Then they'll be safety in numbers at the stops. Plus the thieves will have stolen the fast guy's bikes and we'll be OK.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*On the Lock issue........*

People in rural Iowa will be more afraid of you than anything. Stealing your bike? I'm thinking that the typical "manly" Bud swilling farm boy would rather be caught dead than to have a grown man in tights chasing him down a small town street..........................where everybody knows him!  If you know what I mean.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> People in rural Iowa will be more afraid of you than anything. Stealing your bike? I'm thinking that the typical "manly" Bud swilling farm boy would rather be caught dead than to have a grown man in tights chasing him down a small town street..........................where everybody knows him!  If you know what I mean.


I'll 2nd the request to NOT bring a lock. Don't need to carry extra lbs.

When you stop, people will be curious.
Asking you questions like...
"What are you doing?"
"Training for that RAGBRAI race?"
"How much your bike cost?"

That's all. Nothing more...nothing less.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*ragbrai*



KERKOVEJ said:


> "Training for that RAGBRAI race?"


Man, everybody asks me that. It's like, um, no, it's 340 miles nonstop over gravel roads and you ride at night and stuff. But everybody who hears "Iowa race" thinks ragbrai right away. I might just start saying "yes" to save time.


----------



## cbuchanan (May 18, 2004)

"What's RAGBRAI?" makes a great response too. Total look of disbelief on their face.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Some more lodging info*

Check into this, http://www.hawardenharvestinn.com , if you are still looking into lodging for T.I.V2. It's a new motel that just opened. I was sent the e-mail about this by a member of the family that opened this up, and am just passing it along.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Dec 22, 2004)

*I hate to have to do it........*

....but I'm going to have to give up my spot. Instead of Trans Iowa, I'll be doing Trans Denmark for the months of April and May for work. The good news is there are bike paths everywhere and should get in some excellent communting miles.

Anywho, my spot is available if anyone wants it. Email me at brhauser at prairieinet.net


----------



## DF Bernard (Dec 18, 2005)

KERKOVEJ said:


> I'll 2nd the request to NOT bring a lock. Don't need to carry extra lbs.
> 
> When you stop, people will be curious.
> Asking you questions like...
> ...


That's what I was thinking, but I wanted to get some opinions of some locals and TI vets as to what they did last year. I certainly don't plan on spending a great amount of time off the bike, but was just wondering...thanks!

~D


----------



## DF Bernard (Dec 18, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> Check into this, http://www.hawardenharvestinn.com , if you are still looking into lodging for T.I.V2. It's a new motel that just opened. I was sent the e-mail about this by a member of the family that opened this up, and am just passing it along.


I've actually been registered for a room at the Hawarden Harvest Inn for over a month. Very decent rates (especially for a Friday night) and near the start (I imagine, anyway - Hawarden can't be a very big town, right?). I also have a room for my wife in Algona (Saturday) and then one in Decorah for both of us (Sunday).

As for training - it's going well. Got in a 60 mile road ride on the mountain bike today - 30 miles into a strong wind, then 30 miles back with a big push! Temps in the mid 30s and bright sunshine - yeah! Might hit 45 degrees by the end of the week, which is good, because if I have to do very many more 3 or 4 hour rides by myself on the spinner at the gym I think I might start getting a little loopy!

Less than two months -- ride on!

~D


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Training*

Well it was a tough one today in northern IL but since we've just been sitting around drinking beer all winter, we decided to get after it a little. You know, it wasn't quite as bad as it looked out there, especially with the yummie pizza about halfway thru. Got some great first tracks in the pow on the gravel too


----------



## cbuchanan (May 18, 2004)

DF Bernard said:


> 30 miles into a strong wind, then 30 miles back with a big push! ~D


You should do it the other way around. 30 miles with a strong wind and then 30 miles against it to get home. Talk about a workout.


----------



## KonaEnduroJC (Jan 16, 2005)

Well I dont really want to do this....
But I think my TI v.2 entry is up for grabs....
I took a gnarly fall Saturday up at Keystone trying to huck a stupid cliff.
I have a broken collarbone and a sprained wrist.
So training wont be going as planned.
Let me know if you are interested!!!
-Jordan
[email protected]


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Ouch!*



KonaEnduroJC said:


> Well I dont really want to do this....
> But I think my TI v.2 entry is up for grabs....
> I took a gnarly fall Saturday up at Keystone trying to huck a stupid cliff.
> I have a broken collarbone and a sprained wrist.
> ...


I sure hope you heal up fast! There will be other "Trans Iowas" to do, don't sweat that part, just get well, and don't rush it. Sorry to hear this!


----------



## redsnakebite (Jan 4, 2005)

*Open Spot*

I am withdrawing my entry from Trans-Iowa. Good luck to all.

I was a finisher last year and am too well to attend this year.

If you would like my spot, please email me at [email protected] and we can make arrangements to transfer my spot to you.

Later, Brett Davis


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*what the?*

Man at this rate all the contenders will be out and there will be just me and the other back of the packers .
estimated 1st place time ......... 30 hours


----------



## cbuchanan (May 18, 2004)

Hey Dallas, if all of the "contenders" back out leaving just "the back of the packers", that makes _you_ the one that everyone else will be gunning for.


----------



## Joe_Jitsu (Aug 25, 2004)

Bummer! Who is gonna keep me company during the long, lonely night hours?

Ok, that sounded a bit too brokeback.

Anyway, sorry you won't be joining us. It was great riding with you last year.

Best of luck,

Joe



redsnakebite said:


> I am withdrawing my entry from Trans-Iowa. Good luck to all.
> 
> I was a finisher last year and am too well to attend this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

You are too well to attend this year? Is that a joke? A typo? An admission that your sanity has returned and you know better than to ride in a race like this?



redsnakebite said:


> I am withdrawing my entry from Trans-Iowa. Good luck to all.
> 
> I was a finisher last year and am too well to attend this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*going to finish*

Nobody should be gunning for me I'd hope.I mean really all I want is to finish and then the last 50 miles I'll race.
In fact I'd like to say that I'd hope someone will save me some redbull at the finish and maybe even some handy wipes.
How's everyones training going at this Point?
On my end I have yet to ride the TI rig and haven't even rode outside yet this year.All my training has been running and on the trainer at home.I have some good 4 hour rides and many long runs (20+ miles).I'm not sweating it though as it looks like we'll finally be able to ride outside here (crazy lots of snow) so the good times are about to roll.
Keep it up boys we're almost there.
Dallas


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Still working at it!*

Dallas- Great question. I hope people are willing to share.
Since November: 
4-5 rides for 1-2 hours per week on Iowa gravel at a moderate pace.
A handful of 60-80 milers on the gravel.
Some running and swimming. Not a lot though.
3-4 more 80-100 milers planned before the event.

Will this even get me to Algona in time? Who knows? Praying for a tail wind!

I am surprised at the dropouts and even more surprised that their spots haven't been taken. I think only one spot of the several dropouts has been taken right?

See you all in Hawarden!

Paul Jacobson


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

*I thought it was 90% mental*

Don't see any reason to do more than 35 miles if it's true. 

Seriously, similar weekly mileage .
1 day over 100 miles (mixed gravel/pavement/trail)
3 or 4 night rides over 50 miles on gravel. 
No Casey's Pizza, yet. Kwik Stars always have bananas for 29 cent/pound.


----------



## flyingwedge (Dec 18, 2005)

*Training*

I'm still on the 45 min spin class 3x per week, like someone suggested early on!

My plan is 3 more long gravel grinders (100+miles), starting with 75 today. every other weekend - long ride. 2 hour rides 2x per week plus 2-3 days running to fill in the other days.

Anyone interested in a 120 miler overnighter from DSM in mid-april. I thought it'd be a hoot to leave my house at 7 or 8pm, ride to Jefferson on gravel, get there around midnight, have some pizza ect. and ride home on the Racoon River Trail - Anyone up?....anyone???

Lots of miles, lots of wind, lots of gravel..... Trans-Iowa!

PS - Illinois Fast Ski Dude - YOU DA MAN!!!! 
PS PS, Shorts on my ride today!  
PSPSPS - I hate headwinds and fresh Iowa gravel....


----------



## flyingwedge (Dec 18, 2005)

And one more thing - after 75 miles alone, in the wind... gravel.... dogs.... I am VERY hopeful to find the laughing group - 12 mph and keep each other awake! I ain't racing this thing - 'cept for the clock and 34:59:59 will look good to me... well, maybe not THAT close! 

Peace - Dave


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Nice to hear other training plans*

Hearing some of these other training plans makes me feel better, I've been doing a little less than the flying wedge but pretty similar. Last summer I chatted with a dude who trained up to 40 hours a week and he didn't finish-that sounded like a lot of training to me! And the idea of leaving in the evening and riding for 6-12 hours, that sounds like a good idea, could hook up with a couple of guys at 8pm Friday, ride for the 6-12 hours then have the rest of the weekend to recover before work on Monday.

Seriously hoping for this to be 90% mental but somehow I think it might be more like 90% mental and 90% physical.



flyingwedge said:


> I'm still on the 45 min spin class 3x per week, like someone suggested early on!
> 
> My plan is 3 more long gravel grinders (100+miles), starting with 75 today. every other weekend - long ride. 2 hour rides 2x per week plus 2-3 days running to fill in the other days.
> 
> ...


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*soooo close*

As I was doing my long run today it started to snow yet again.Seriously we have sick anounts of snow here and it's making me rethink athletics and starting up snowcross.The sleds might cost $10,000 but so did my bikes.
What that means is that there will be another sunday in front of the computer watching everything that I've downloaded reciently (sincity,battlestar galactica,ultraviolet).
Oh well at least I'll be riding in shorts
Keep it up guys it starting to sound like we have a good group.Chatty at least.
Dallas


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*snowcross hey?*

Dallas,

Steve/Hobo and I are gonna try at least 100km tomorrow, come and play!...Hob's is ridin' his Cross-Check, I'll be on my Steamer...got 50km in today just before the storm..my bottles(and toes-w booties+oversocks) froze pretty quick...price to pay I guess...will try 2 post pics of all this white stuff we call snow we're dealing with up here while you Southern folk burn your stubble off the fields...

BTW, anyone droppin' out of this racePM me, my now retired boss Lindsay, who's now putting in 500km weeks as a bike courier at 57, wants to come to Iowa and kick all our asses


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Cue Sheet FYI*

Here's a bit of info to help you with your planning...
From Hawarden to Algona there will be 7 cue sheets.
From Algona to Decorah there will be 9 cue sheets.

The cue sheets this year have only the super important info...mostly just directional changes and a few landmark items to give you some reasurance you are heading in the right directions.

Remember....
Don't only train the body...but also the mind.


----------



## flyingwedge (Dec 18, 2005)

*Message to Eppen*

I noticed Eppen is out. I think it's cuz of Chequamegon. Every year he gets a sore neck watching for Dee and I (my lovely bride!) to be coming from behind - you know... running scared! I just think he got freaked and can only handle the 2 or so hours of Chequamegon - and the thought of running scared from me for 35 hours was too much! 

Brian, We'll all miss you at the TI, and you and Kim can rest easy this year in Cheq-land, I'm goin' solo. We'll be back next year... and I tell ya... you so much as blink wrong at double 'O' and we're gunna make up that HOUR cush you have on us!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Drop Bag Update...*

It's official! Scott at Wingnut Gear is stepping up huge for you guys. I am pumped to announce the Wingnut will be sponsoring Trans-Iowa V2 with custom 10 in. x 20 in. stuff sacks for all racers. All racers will receive this bag at the pre-race meeting on Friday night at the Pizza Ranch with their registration.


----------



## Eddie O (Aug 20, 2004)

*My spot is up for grabs.*

My spot is up for grabs. I hate to do it, but due to injury (tendinitis) I'm just not going to be able to pull an all nighter. PM me and for $30 it's yours.

Eddie O


----------



## Supreme Justice SRC (Sep 24, 2005)

Flyingwedge,
I'd be up for the 120 miler to Jefferson. I'd have to ride down from Ames, but what's another 30 miles on each end? Any weekend but Easter is okay with me. Come to think of it, since it's a night ride any day of the week is okay too.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Transfer Deadline!!*

Please be aware that as of April 1st we will no longer be accepting transfers from folks dropping out of the event. If you have a spot up for grabs, please be aware that it must be transferred by April 1st, or it will be left unfilled.

We are getting into crunch time, so anybody that's not already training for this isn't going to be ready by April 29th anyway.

Plans are coming together nicely! We have a couple of loose ends to deal with, but it should be okay. It'll be here before you know it! Looking forward to meeting all who show up on the 28th at the Pizza Ranch!


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Mark: Could you work on this wind thing? 
Did 120-something to the inlaws yesterday. 
5 a.m. start, 17 F, winds from the east at 17 mph. 
Warmed up nicely. Still no Caseys pizza.


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Amen to that!*

The east wind yesterday was a nightmare!

The geek in me contacted a climatologist. He told me that the prevailing wind for the end of April in north Iowa is from the Northwest at an average of 12.5 mph or so. He said on average the peak wind is from the NW at 15 mph around 3 pm and the average overnight wind is from the NW at 8 mph. If we have an "AVERAGE" day it will be a dream come true!



Happy training!


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Oh Really?*



paulclimb510 said:


> The east wind yesterday was a nightmare!
> 
> The geek in me contacted a climatologist. He told me that the prevailing wind for the end of April in north Iowa is from the Northwest at an average of 12.5 mph or so. He said on average the peak wind is from the NW at 15 mph around 3 pm and the average overnight wind is from the NW at 8 mph. If we have an "AVERAGE" day it will be a dream come true!
> 
> ...


Your hoping for an _average day? _I hope you get it! Muwa-ha-ha-ha-haaaa!


----------



## cheintz (Jan 24, 2006)

*Eddie O's Place in the Trans Iowa*

To Eddie O,

I didn't see a reply to your spot, so...I'll take it if'n you still have it. Let me know.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*How about average temps?*

average wind would be OK with me too-any data on average temps or <gasp> average precipitation?



paulclimb510 said:


> The east wind yesterday was a nightmare!
> 
> The geek in me contacted a climatologist. He told me that the prevailing wind for the end of April in north Iowa is from the Northwest at an average of 12.5 mph or so. He said on average the peak wind is from the NW at 15 mph around 3 pm and the average overnight wind is from the NW at 8 mph. If we have an "AVERAGE" day it will be a dream come true!
> 
> ...


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Everything you'd want to find out and more

http://www.agriculture.state.ia.us/climatology.htm

"..,64 percent of all the world's statistics are made up right there on the spot
82.4 percent of people believe 'em whether they're accurate statistics or not
I don't know what you believe but I do know there's no doubt
I need another double shot of something 90 proof 
I got too much to think about" _Statisticians Blues_ by T. Snider, 2002


----------



## flyingwedge (Dec 18, 2005)

*Gravel Grinder this Sunday (March 26)*

Hey Gang, 
I'm doing a 100 mile loop from Urbandale this Sunday. All are welcome. Easy/moderate pace (13-14mph) Leaving from All9Yards Realty parking lot at 8:00am. Route and details are posted at www.all9yards.com. Click on 'Special Events" on the lower left and follow to 100 mile route!

I'm looking to do another ride in two and three weeks again. Trying to put together an overnight ride to Jefferson on a friday night. Leave at 7pm from Urbandale, ride gravel to Jefferson, eat pizza, ride home. 'bout 120 miles round trip. I'm actually looking at Easter weekend - Good Friday. Sorry, but that's just how the schedule works... Might be able to move it to the weekend prior, but gotta coordinate with all else going on in my life! Wait, would that statement incinuate that there is more to life than the Trans-Iowa!?!?!

Hope to see some this Sunday and I'll keep ya'll posted on future rides! Peace!


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*help a brother out*

Attention single speeders!!!! 
I would like some info from past riders about there gear ratios (and tire widths) they had at transiowa last year.I know Paddy pushed a monster (44x16) but was what wondering the average was.


----------



## Fishtoes2000 (May 28, 2004)

I pushed a 38x16 and would do the same if the conditions were similar. It really only sucked while riding around the B-roads and on one nasty hill near the end.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Cateye lights*

Got my rig all set up with a cateye headlight, taillight, helmet light, and computer so I should be in good with the organizers. Last night a bud and I did about 95 miles starting at 4:30 PM and finished up at midnight. The lights worked really well, especially when you consider the price and battery life. el 500, el 400, tl ld600 are the model numbers in case anybody needs some last minute equipment

It was crazy how much room drivers gave us at night, they were cutting it a bit close (as usual) until it got dark, then it seemed everybody slowed down and gave us the whole lane as they passed.

<hoping my product props will give me an edge with the organizers>


----------



## Joe_Jitsu (Aug 25, 2004)

I ran 38x17. I plan to run about the same if conditions are dry.

Joe



dmsigurdur said:


> Attention single speeders!!!!
> I would like some info from past riders about there gear ratios (and tire widths) they had at transiowa last year.I know Paddy pushed a monster (44x16) but was what wondering the average was.


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*thanks*

I was just wondering what tire size went with those ratios.
Today I did 4 hours on a very hill loop and rode a 42x17 with 35mm tires on a 9er.I was definately over geared on the sections into the wind up hill (paddy said up to 35km an hour winds).Everywhere else was good but I think I'm going with a 36x16 (35mm tire).the deal breaker will be if it's muddy and the wind is crazy that day.
3am set up............possibly.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*gears and whips*

36x14 for me this year(assuming it's not a mud bog), fixed..on this(not my Steamer...):


----------



## DF Bernard (Dec 18, 2005)

*set-up nearly ready, too*



Fastskiguy said:


> Got my rig all set up with a cateye headlight, taillight, helmet light, and computer so I should be in good with the organizers. Last night a bud and I did about 95 miles starting at 4:30 PM and finished up at midnight. The lights worked really well, especially when you consider the price and battery life. el 500, el 400, tl ld600 are the model numbers in case anybody needs some last minute equipment
> 
> It was crazy how much room drivers gave us at night, they were cutting it a bit close (as usual) until it got dark, then it seemed everybody slowed down and gave us the whole lane as they passed.
> 
> <hoping my product props will give me an edge with the organizers>


I've got the same bar light/helmet light/blinkie setup. I've been riding with double of each to work in the morning (5am-7am). I think I'll go with a single bar light and helmet light at the start, but double up for the long night in the moonless Iowa back country during the full night. This will give me more light, and also provide a backup in case a bulb burns out. I'll be going with a single blinkie, however, since I don't think traffic is going to be an issue!

Still haven't picked up a wireless computer for my new Paragon 29er, but I do have a map case (ordered the one from CycoActive per the Trans Iowa web site, and it's a great deal and has the exact dimensions as the TI cue sheets). I've also decided to go with a seat-post mounted rear rack and bag. Adds weight to the bike, but keeps it out of my Camelbak and off my back for 35 hours - worthwhile trade-off, I hope!

I also switched out the stock grips for Cane Creekers, along with the Ergo Controll II bar ends for additional hand positions. I'm also planning on switching out the Bontrager XR 2.25 tires for WTB NanoRaptor 2.1s. I like the low tread profile and much-reduced rolling resistance the Nanos provide, while still offering plenty of traction if the going gets messy.

Now, I just hope I make the 6pm cut-off and give myself the chance to ride through the night toward Decorah!

Ride on!

~D


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*map case*

You know, i forgot to mention that map case too, I got it from the link on the TI2 site and it does indeed work perfectly. At least last night. They're out of stock now....not sure when they'll be back in stock.

The avoiding weight on your back makes sense to me but it'll mean water bottle stuck al over the bike, not quite sure how I'm going to do this-any ideal out there? My pack holds 100 oz so that's almost 4 bottle of water, plus the two I carry on my frame, that makes 6 but maybe I could squeeze by with a total of 4. Ideas??



DF Bernard said:


> I've got the same bar light/helmet light/blinkie setup. I've been riding with double of each to work in the morning (5am-7am). I think I'll go with a single bar light and helmet light at the start, but double up for the long night in the moonless Iowa back country during the full night. This will give me more light, and also provide a backup in case a bulb burns out. I'll be going with a single blinkie, however, since I don't think traffic is going to be an issue!
> 
> Still haven't picked up a wireless computer for my new Paragon 29er, but I do have a map case (ordered the one from CycoActive per the Trans Iowa web site, and it's a great deal and has the exact dimensions as the TI cue sheets). I've also decided to go with a seat-post mounted rear rack and bag. Adds weight to the bike, but keeps it out of my Camelbak and off my back for 35 hours - worthwhile trade-off, I hope!
> 
> ...


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Water Carriers*



Fastskiguy said:


> .......
> 
> The avoiding weight on your back makes sense to me but it'll mean water bottle stuck al over the bike, not quite sure how I'm going to do this-any ideal out there? My pack holds 100 oz so that's almost 4 bottle of water, plus the two I carry on my frame, that makes 6 but maybe I could squeeze by with a total of 4. Ideas??


There are alot of things you could do. One would be to look into the Minoura bottle cage attachments. They make a couple different ones that you can either mount on the handle bars, ( for the cool retro-chic look), or off the seat post of your bike, or heck, why not both! Or you could do what second place finisher Brian Hannon did and mount two off the fork legs! Check out his pic of that set up which should be on page one of this thread. Profile also makes a water bottle cage holder that triathletes use. The only downside to the seat post mounted versions is clearance for sliding back off the saddle.

So, with at least two mounted off your handle bars or fork legs and two on the regular mounts we are up to a minimum of 4 bottles for ya. You could always stick one in a jersey pocket, and plan on draining that one first, for an extra bottle. Now you've got five. If you use some sort of rack and rear trunk bag, you could stash at least one in there and........_shall I go on?   _

I think you just need to be a little creative and you'll come up with plenty of fluids! Keep in mind that most towns you'll be going through will have convienience stores that you'll be going right by. More than last year!

There will be _more of everything_ now that I think of it!


----------



## cbuchanan (May 18, 2004)

PaddyH said:


> 36x14 for me this year(assuming it's not a mud bog), fixed..on this(not my Steamer...):


Nice looking ride Paddy.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> There will be _more of everything_ now that I think of it!


I am afraid


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Sliding off of the back of the saddle??*



Guitar Ted said:


> The only downside to the seat post mounted versions is clearance for sliding back off the saddle.


Does this imply there will be sections that will require sliding off of the back of the saddle???? Yikes!


----------



## Joe_Jitsu (Aug 25, 2004)

38x17 with 26in x 2.0 Michelin Comp S Lite tires.



dmsigurdur said:


> I was just wondering what tire size went with those ratios.
> Today I did 4 hours on a very hill loop and rode a 42x17 with 35mm tires on a 9er.I was definately over geared on the sections into the wind up hill (paddy said up to 35km an hour winds).Everywhere else was good but I think I'm going with a 36x16 (35mm tire).the deal breaker will be if it's muddy and the wind is crazy that day.
> 3am set up............possibly.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

*Gear calculator*



dmsigurdur said:


> I was just wondering what tire size went with those ratios.
> Today I did 4 hours on a very hill loop and rode a 42x17 with 35mm tires on a 9er.I was definately over geared on the sections into the wind up hill (paddy said up to 35km an hour winds).Everywhere else was good but I think I'm going with a 36x16 (35mm tire).the deal breaker will be if it's muddy and the wind is crazy that day.
> 3am set up............possibly.


I would run a gear calculator like the one at Sheldon Brown's website to see what your ideal gear will be. I used the calculator to determine what gear would give me 15 mph at 80 RPMs. This turned out to be a 38/16. If you like to spin faster or slower, or if your expected speed is going to be different, you can enter in all of these variables.

The other thing to keep in mind is if you are going to be fixed (as I am going to be) you may want to run a higher gear than if you are a single speed. You need to pedal on the way down as well as on the way up, and ungodly RPMs on the way down can be just as tiring as grinding something too high on the way up.

As for 3 AM setup. . . that's up to you. Truth is the conditions at the west end of Iowa may not be the same as at the East end. And the wind could change radically over 24 hours. I have decided on my gear, and think I can run it whatever the conditions. It is geared a little low because I figure that if conditions are good I will just be a little slower than I could have been. If I gear it high and conditions are bad I will likely end up a DNF.

My question is still one of tires. Around here 30 mm cyclocross tires are fine on gravel roads (and I have run as low as 28 mm without any problem). I have a pair of Nanoraptors and a pair of 30 mm Michelin Cyclocross Jets that I could run. The difference in weight and rolling resistance is huge.


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*sheldon brown*

That's the calculator I've been going by but I always like to know what others have especially if they have run the course before.I mean nobody knows the roads like a local right?
The bottle thing might be interesting for me as I thought I had a 3 litre bladder then found out it was 1.5l ,that's a BIG DIFFERENCE.I am preparing on riding roughly 4/4.5 hours between any sort of aid so I need enough fluid to make that time line.1.5litres will at best make 3 so I guess I have to bring a bottle which I didn't want to do.

I know I know quite your whining.The thing is that in my experience with ultras I obsess the month before for a week then have everything figured out ( and usually packed ) so the last few weeks are all about the calm.
Thanks guys


----------



## Supreme Justice SRC (Sep 24, 2005)

In central Iowa my Michelin Cyclocross Mud tires work great. I'd imagine the Jets are fine too. Both are labeled 700x30 but run closer to a 34. They've worked well on both loose gravel (though not especially comfortable) and on muddy B roads. Most of the time they're super fast and comfortable. I'll be running a Mud 2 in front and a Jet in the rear most likely.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

*Local?*



dmsigurdur said:


> That's the calculator I've been going by but I always like to know what others have especially if they have run the course before.I mean nobody knows the roads like a local right?


I should preface this with I've not raced the course. I've ridden possible gravel roads along the course all my life except for 6 yrs in the army and a decade or so I took off to ski out west. (I or my relatives have lived in Cherokee, Paulina, Garner, Forest City, Mason City, Allison, Cresco, Waterloo, Nashua.Shellrock, Sumner, Jesup, Olwein, Osage, Waukon etc hey, we've been here since before Iowa was Iowa). Anyway, I've been obsessing too.

I have a 50 mile gravel time trial route I've been gauging fitness and trying different gear combos. I switched out to a taller gear (25") a few weeks ago with almost no discernable difference under near same conditions. Saturday I switched back, to rule out conditioning, and was within 2 minutes. Mr. Kerkove said it was about the motor. _Oh yeah. 26er 2.0 tires 36x16_

Water? Yeah, nobody's brought up the possibility of heat. I remember a Decorah time trial where the temps close to 80F (27ish C).


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*priceless*

Thanks for the info ,very informative.
Oh and Sahib I guess they don't get much more local than you.
I guess I should bring up the motor comment and say that coming from Jeff I find that funny.I mean really, he obsesses more than I do 10 fold.Just read his blog it's all about product.(oh and i don't mean this in a sarcastic way just pointing out the obvious).
How did he do anyway?
I liked how the 29ers kicked ass,ahh I mean those motors


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Me local yocal too!*



dmsigurdur said:


> Thanks for the info ,very informative.
> Oh and Sahib I guess they don't get much more local than you.
> I guess I should bring up the motor comment and say that coming from Jeff I find that funny.I mean really, he obsesses more than I do 10 fold.Just read his blog it's all about product.(oh and i don't mean this in a sarcastic way just pointing out the obvious).
> How did he do anyway?
> I liked how the 29ers kicked ass,ahh I mean those motors


I've lived in these parts all my natchurl born life! 

Kerkove got 10th overall out of 200, by the way! 

It really is all about the motor, after all. I mean, if you aren't motorin' physically _and mentally_, then it doesn't really matter what you're riding. Alot of this race is going to come down to who can get over the 250 mile mark. That's when it'll hit. Darkness. Cold. Tired. Keeping focused will be the biggest challenge.

Alot of you won't see the sunrise and still be in the running.  Well........._at least the second sunrise!_


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

*Sub 26 hrs*



Guitar Ted said:


> I've lived in these parts all my natchurl born life!
> 
> Alot of you won't see the sunrise and still be in the running.  Well........._at least the second sunrise!_


You mean finish in before the 6ish a.m. sunrise?


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*No....The opposite*



bd.sahib said:


> You mean finish in before the 6ish a.m. sunrise?


I was referring to the fact that alot of you won't finish......_at all. _Thus the "you won't see the ( second) sunrise and still be in the running" comment.

That might sound "harsh", but this event was designed from the get-go to be tough challenging, and beyond all but the toughest riders in a physical and mental aspect. If large numbers of the roster finish, well then it wasn't so tough then, was it? I would consider my work to be a failure, quite honestly.

So, all kidding aside, if you do finish Trans Iowa V2, I hope it is an experience you will cherish for a lifetime. I hope it is an experience that changes you, because of the challenges you meet and overcome. I hope you forge new friendships with your fellow competitors that last a lifetime. I hope you come out of it with stories that you can tell your grandchildren someday. That's my goal. If it was easy to do, I highly doubt any of these goals would be met.

That's why I say, many of you won't see the sunrise and still be in the running at the end.

Make sense?


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> That's why I say, many of you won't see the sunrise and still be in the running at the end.
> 
> Make sense?


I guess that is less dark than saying "many of you won't see the sunrise", which would mean that we died of exposure or were somehow swallowed up in the rural Iowa wilderness...

I again say it will be the wind. Wind from the West, 80% finish. Wind from the East, 20% finish. Wind from the North or South, 50% finish.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

I say it'll be locusts.

" There's a path for you and I to follow For our goals aren't always in our sight But now you've come to dread and fear tomorrow Were your dreams killed in your sleep last night?" 
JK Rowling (or maybe it was Fishbone..?)


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Wind*

I am just a beginner at all of this, but the wind will certainly be the deciding factor for a lot of us. Iowa is the 10th windiest state in the country and in April it can be gusty every day. Actually, the wind has been out of the east a lot this spring. Let's hope that changes! Jim McGuire and I rode nearly a 100 miles on the last 1/3 of the course that was used last year with a slight tail wind. It felt like 50 miles.

The average wind for the end of April is from the northwest which is great. We will more than likely be heading south east of Hawarden before the last 30 miles into Algona where we will be going north east so we could be dealing with a bit of a head wind coming into Algona. Also, I have a feeling we will be going north east out of Algona as well as one of the pictures from the recon shows us going through Crystal Lake. BTW, I hope we go through Forest City as well as the gas station in Crystal Lake may very well be closed pretty early on Saturday night.

This really isn't any of my business, but I am wondering GT, do the gas stations of the pass through towns know that they are going to be having 75 bikers coming through?


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

paulclimb510 said:


> BTW, I hope we go through Forest City as well as the gas station in Crystal Lake may very well be closed pretty early on Saturday night.


This is an excellent point. Though we go through pass through towns, how many of the gas stations are going to be open at 3 am? Might there be periods where we need to go 100 miles between stops?


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Bars close at 2 a.m. (1:45). Most convenience stores open at 6.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*Naw, it'll be dogs. Or bees...*



bd.sahib said:


> I say it'll be locusts.
> 
> " There's a path for you and I to follow For our goals aren't always in our sight But now you've come to dread and fear tomorrow Were your dreams killed in your sleep last night?"
> JK Rowling (or maybe it was Fishbone..?)


...Or dogs with bees coming out of their mouths...

- Homer J Simpson


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*2 fish bottle cage*

Anybody have experience with the two fish strap on bottle cage? Is it tough enough to be on the underside of the downtube over rough gravel? I'd like to mount one but the cage looks a little flimsy...at least in the pics. I'd like to hear "holds the cage, never lost a bottle in 5 years" or "weak cage, not strong enough for the underside of top or down tube". Any comments would be MOST appreciated


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Pretty stout*



Fastskiguy said:


> Anybody have experience with the two fish strap on bottle cage? Is it tough enough to be on the underside of the downtube over rough gravel? I'd like to mount one but the cage looks a little flimsy...at least in the pics. I'd like to hear "holds the cage, never lost a bottle in 5 years" or "weak cage, not strong enough for the underside of top or down tube". Any comments would be MOST appreciated


The shop I work at sells these. The velcro is industrial strength, so I don't think you'll have that fail on you unless your bike has a big oversize downtube, ala aluminum bikes. The cage is pretty stout, standard fare. Should be good.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Plan accordingly*



Morlahach said:


> This is an excellent point. Though we go through pass through towns, how many of the gas stations are going to be open at 3 am? Might there be periods where we need to go 100 miles between stops?


For those not familiar with Iowa, we do have 24 hour convienience stores. 

As I have mentioned before.....not more than 50 miles between convienience stores on route. Plan accordingly.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Wasn't a problem last year.*



paulclimb510 said:


> .........
> 
> This really isn't any of my business, but I am wondering GT, do the gas stations of the pass through towns know that they are going to be having 75 bikers coming through?


And it won't be this year. The roster is limited to 70 riders.  That said, the only town that really saw mass chaos of riders was Primghar last year, which was 40 miles in or so. I've a feeling that the various store managers/ owners were rather pleased at the end of the day after counting the till. 

After this point, the riders were so strung out, that any competent clerk should have had no problem with the stench of bad chamois creme mixed with a hint of energy drink splashed on the coats of the riders.  There just were not enough in the stores at a time to overwhelm them.

Feeling a bit feisty tonight!


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> And it won't be this year. The roster is limited to 70 riders.  That said, the only town that really saw mass chaos of riders was Primghar last year, which was 40 miles in or so. I've a feeling that the various store managers/ owners were rather pleased at the end of the day after counting the till.
> 
> After this point, the riders were so strung out, that any competent clerk should have had no problem with the stench of bad chamois creme mixed with a hint of energy drink splashed on the coats of the riders.  There just were not enough in the stores at a time to overwhelm them.
> 
> Feeling a bit feisty tonight!


On top of that,(if I may add) I'm not sure 70(or so) riders are going to collectively stop at one(or more) convenience stores at once anyway...the field will(most likely) be stretched out 50-100miles in, ..maybe not--that would be crazy, imo..either way, you should always have enough gear to get you AT LEAST 250km(160mi) on your own From what I saw last year, and what I hear for this year, it would have to be "perfect"(I'd like to use the term "biblically" w/out offending) for 70ish riders to be collectively stopping past a gas station at 200km in, or Cresco, or wherever (or less even), there will be a few that finish, for sure(I hope)...I just hope I'm one of them.

Remember, it's a 350(or so) ride/race/whatever(not a "tour" though ) on, at best good gravel roads, unsupported, with quite a few towns in bwtn...no need to haul the beer fridge(but I'll have a cold one if your willin'...or warm too) but bring what'll get ya through...plus that's what duffle bags full of gear and extra tyres are for at 2 or 3am Sat morning: adjustments to conditions!..and ya, things can/may/will change!!

plan for the worst, hope for the best!

anylize this as much as you want, 
*But it's this simple*: we have 14hrs to ride approx 200km, 
or 35hrs to ride approx 550km

Yee-F-in-Haw!!!!


----------



## CBBaron (Dec 12, 2005)

Fastskiguy said:


> Anybody have experience with the two fish strap on bottle cage? Is it tough enough to be on the underside of the downtube over rough gravel? I'd like to mount one but the cage looks a little flimsy...at least in the pics. I'd like to hear "holds the cage, never lost a bottle in 5 years" or "weak cage, not strong enough for the underside of top or down tube". Any comments would be MOST appreciated


I've used the Twofish cage and bottle. It is definately tough enough to stay on the bike but the fastening system itself is not enough to keep it from moving. It is also a pain to remove the bottle so it works best as a secondary cage where you can rotate the full bottle in the Twofish cage into one of your primary cages. I would suggest mounting it with some double sided tape or velcro under the strap to keep it from moving.
Craig


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> For those not familiar with Iowa, we do have 24 hour convienience stores.
> 
> As I have mentioned before.....not more than 50 miles between convienience stores on route. Plan accordingly.


Well... I have been on brevets that start in Rochester, MN and turn around at various places in Iowa (such as Decorah, Elkader, etc). During one brevet one of the checkpoints, a convenience store, was closed. It was only closed from something like 2-4 am, but I managed to hit it at that magic time of night.

Actually, it wasn't totally closed. The pumps were still on, and if you paid with a credit card you could get gas. Unfortunately, though I produce gas during rides I am not yet able to consume it for energy. . .


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

Patrick and GT-

Sorry, the anxiety is setting in and we still have a month to go. I have nightmares of getting to a gas station and they are totally out of toilet paper!

Happy training guys!

Paul


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Morlahach said:


> Unfortunately, though I produce gas during rides I am not yet able to consume it for energy. . .


You'll need to submit the appropriate paperwork...

http://www.igsb.uiowa.edu/service/oilgasNew.htm


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

This thread is now the second most viewed thread on the endurance biking forum. We are at ~20,400 views, and there was another thread with a last post back in January with 20,800 posts about Conyers in GA. Being that we still have a month before the race we will easily blow past this.


----------



## DF Bernard (Dec 18, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> I was referring to the fact that alot of you won't finish......_at all. _Thus the "you won't see the ( second) sunrise and still be in the running" comment.
> 
> That might sound "harsh", but this event was designed from the get-go to be tough challenging, and beyond all but the toughest riders in a physical and mental aspect. If large numbers of the roster finish, well then it wasn't so tough then, was it? I would consider my work to be a failure, quite honestly.
> 
> ...


GT-

Whoa, whoa, whoa...are you serious? "If large numbers of the roster finish"...you would consider yourself a failure? C'mon - think about it like this: You and Jeff have created this event; last year less than 20% of the field finished (9 of 51); this year's race is longer, and (according to you) designed to be more demanding. Knowing ALL THAT, 70 riders register within 3 hours, and (presumably) spend the winter training their tails off. So, if large numbers finish the course in time, shouldn't you see it the other way around: you have inspired 70 riders to prepare like they've never prepared before, with hopes of completing what will likely be the most grueling event they've ever attempted. If a large number finish said event - you shouldn't feel like a failure, but much moreso a success! Your event is our inspiration.

Look - I don't know if I'll finish (heck, I can't even say for sure that I'll make the 6:00 deadline in Algona) - but I have worked harder this winter lifting weights, running, doing cardio, and RIDING bikes than I've ever worked in my 42 years on this Earth. I've ridden 4 and 5 hour spinning sessions by myself in a room less than 20' x 10'...I've ridden in sub-20 degree temps, in the dark, in the snow. I now commute back and forth to work 22 miles each way, forcing me to leave home at 5:00am. I've learned to embrace the cold wind in my face, frozen toes, and icy roads. I've learned that my face is only really cold until it freezes, then it's pretty much OK the rest of the ride. I've come to consider 20 mile rides _short!_ I'm not only physically stronger, but I'm mentally stronger than I've ever been. I've learned to love to suffer! None of this would have happened had I not entered Trans Iowa V2. Thank you!

Will I finish? Who knows? This is the first time in my life I'm attempting something that I truly do not know I can complete. I DO know this - I will NOT quit. Only an unbearable injury, and unrepairable mechanical, or missing the time limit will take me out of this event. And if I do finish, the LAST thing I want is for YOU to feel like a failure!

Ride on!

~Daryl


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

Amen to that!


----------



## Endurosnob (Apr 28, 2005)

Great Post, DF!!


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*Rolling thunder*

Df you have posted a very passionate peice so much so that I think I'll start to train real hard now.Do you think it's to late?
As for your finishing,it's in the bag.
Dallas 'I'm growing a beard starting 2 weeks out in preparation for the wind" Sigurdur


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

DF Bernard said:


> GT-
> 
> Whoa, whoa, whoa...are you serious? "If large numbers of the roster finish"...you would consider yourself a failure?


In a way, yes. It's hard to explain it, but yeah, there would be a part of me that wouldn't be happy about that. Part of me would be overjoyed, just as long as it went off cleanly, and everybody was satisfied. It's a mixed bag. You always want to see your projects be succesful on alot of different levels. That's just one of them, I guess.



> C'mon - think about it like this: You and Jeff have created this event; last year less than 20% of the field finished (9 of 51); this year's race is longer, and (according to you) designed to be more demanding. Knowing ALL THAT, 70 riders register within 3 hours, and (presumably) spend the winter training their tails off. So, if large numbers finish the course in time, shouldn't you see it the other way around: you have inspired 70 riders to prepare like they've never prepared before, with hopes of completing what will likely be the most grueling event they've ever attempted. If a large number finish said event - you shouldn't feel like a failure, but much moreso a success! Your event is our inspiration.


Thanks!  I appreciate that!



> Look - I don't know if I'll finish (heck, I can't even say for sure that I'll make the 6:00 deadline in Algona) - but I have worked harder this winter lifting weights, running, doing cardio, and RIDING bikes than I've ever worked in my 42 years on this Earth. I've ridden 4 and 5 hour spinning sessions by myself in a room less than 20' x 10'...I've ridden in sub-20 degree temps, in the dark, in the snow. I now commute back and forth to work 22 miles each way, forcing me to leave home at 5:00am. I've learned to embrace the cold wind in my face, frozen toes, and icy roads. I've learned that my face is only really cold until it freezes, then it's pretty much OK the rest of the ride. I've come to consider 20 mile rides _short!_ I'm not only physically stronger, but I'm mentally stronger than I've ever been. I've learned to love to suffer! None of this would have happened had I not entered Trans Iowa V2. Thank you!


Again, thank you! That's awesome. I feel those comments are part of the reward for doing what Jeff and I do.



> Will I finish? Who knows? This is the first time in my life I'm attempting something that I truly do not know I can complete. I DO know this - I will NOT quit. Only an unbearable injury, and unrepairable mechanical, or missing the time limit will take me out of this event. And if I do finish, the LAST thing I want is for YOU to feel like a failure!
> 
> Ride on!
> 
> ~Daryl


Well, you can't always choose how things work out, and perhaps we both are not seeing too clearly now what actually may occur, but my hope is that more of this type of story comes out of this event. Thank you, I appreciate your passion, and your sentiments.

If all the roster finishes and feels the same way you do....._well, who am I to argue! _

I'll be shutting up and raising a toast in honor of all of you! 

Signing off now,
Humbled in Iowa


----------



## chris101 (Aug 28, 2005)

*Another TI spot available*

I cannot make it to the race this year. I thought I had this spot sold to someone else but he just bailed on me so that is why I am posting this so late.
Cut off for transfers is tomorrow so pm me if you are interested and we'll get it done.
$30 for the spot.

Chris


----------



## DF Bernard (Dec 18, 2005)

Fastskiguy said:


> You know, i forgot to mention that map case too, I got it from the link on the TI2 site and it does indeed work perfectly. At least last night. They're out of stock now....not sure when they'll be back in stock.
> 
> 
> > FYI - When I went to order mine, the website said that they were currently out of stock as well. But when I called them, the salesman asked me how large of an order I needed - and when I said I just needed one, he said he could still send me one. Seems to me like he said they had a small number of them - just couldn't fill a large order at the time. I ordered my standard ground, and got it in about a week.
> ...


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

I dunno. I'm kinda digging the Jim Cochran(?) freezer bag/duct tape/chip clip method.


__
https://flic.kr/p/10923882


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

Or you can get a Cyco Active Barmap from Campmor:

http://www.campmor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=10209&memberId=12500226


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Course Condition Update*

Hey all! I was up on some of the Trans Iowa course today and thought that I'd post some course conditions for you all. 

First, we are under a Flash Flood Warning for most of the course area. Heavy amounts of rain have saturated the ground and every river, creek, and stream was at bank-full as I traveled about today. I just checked the forecast and the radar and things do not look good. More rain coming for tomorrow, with up to an inch accumulations possible. Rain is in the forecast throughout much of the week.

The roads on course were pretty wet to soft in places. If the event were this weekend, it would have been no big deal. Gravel drains pretty well. However, if the rains continue to soften the roads, the traffic will start to rut out and soften the surface further causing some concern. Of course, we could dry out in plenty of time, but it takes a few days of good sunny weather and wind to dry out these roads sufficiently from where they are at _now._ More rain will lengthen the dry out time.

The B roads are something else altogether. Water was standing in some of them. Obviously, more wet weather will only make things worse for you! 

My main concern for the course is that flash flooding not be an issue right around the time of the event. Hopefully, I won't have to worry about that.

I'll post more about the course conditions here and on my blog in a week or so. Twenty Eight days and counting!


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*tires*

So I guess i might have to switch from 35mm to 2.2s right?
Thanks for the heads up and if you can then head for the nearest arc.
Dallas


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

This has the makings of an epic.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*anybody from CO?*

Is there anyone that I can nab a ride from. I am planning on using greyhound but if someone is close i'll pay for Gas.

Please let me know if you might be coming though Denver On your way to the trans Iowa....

Thanks david.fixedgearATgmail.com


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> Is there anyone that I can nab a ride from. I am planning on using greyhound but if someone is close i'll pay for Gas.
> 
> Please let me know if you might be coming though Denver On your way to the trans Iowa....
> 
> Thanks david.fixedgearATgmail.com


Check your e-mail yo!


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Thanks KJ*

Thanks for the info...!


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

Morlahach said:


> This has the makings of an epic.


word.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> Hey all! I was up on some of the Trans Iowa course today and thought that I'd post some course conditions for you all.


----------



## flyingwedge (Dec 18, 2005)

*Overnight Ride: April 7-8*

Long overnight ride from Urbandale, this weekend!  
Meet at All9Yards Realty in Urbandale (3031 86th St.) in time to leave at 7:00pm. We will ride 50-60 miles west to some small town (TBD), have pizza in the local tavern, then ride home, arriving back at ALL9Yards around 4:00am. Sound Fun!?!?

All are welcome!  Easy pace! Fun Ride! Pizza! Miles!  Gravel! Lights! Who can resist?!?!

Lemme know if yer comin - [email protected]

PS. After seeing the photos of the recon.... I sure hope it rains all day the 28th!!!


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Training*

I am sure we have all put in a couple (if not a lot more) very long rides. How have they been going?

I did my first gravel century this weekend and it was great, but I am sore today! I rode around the Des Moines River Valley in central Iowa north of Boone. If you have been in the area you know all to well that those gravel roads are pretty darn steep. Now I just need to heal up a bit.

I would love to hear your tales of your long rides.


----------



## calegaryj (Nov 14, 2005)

*not a lot of gravel around here*

As you know, Paul because I have whined about it before to you, I live in a place where gravel does not really exist in long stretches, so I make due with asphalt (by the way, chipsealed roads in Michigan are often as bad as gravel in my opinion).

So, hmmm, I did a 150 mile road bike ride about two weeks ago. Hammer products all the way with a couple Clifbars thrown in as rewards at the 50 and 100 mile mark. Felt great, kept the heart rate low, cruised the hills, thought a TransIowa V2 finish was likely.

Other than that, I have tried for at least one ride over 70-90 miles per week.

This week I got in two 70 mile rides--hilly and windy rides. Both times the wind spanked me badly. In fact, those rides were far worse than the 150 miler. My knees hurt. A TransIowa finish is looking less likely.

So, a headwind or the lack of one (don't even talk to me about mud, I am still scraping Iowa mud off my bike from last's years B Road debacle) will be the key to my success.

I wish the damn ride was this weekend, by the way. Don't you?


----------



## Sproket (Feb 3, 2006)

*Surprises!!*

Jeff & Ted, 
Some of us that were not paying much attention last year got surprised on Friday night OR Saturday morning with a Algona checkpoint time of 6PM. I am very clear with the checkpoint time this year BUTTTT any slight changes (Surprises) in plans for this year?? Of course if you did tell any of us, it, well, kindof defeats the purpose of any surprise you whip up on us!!!! Just asking about the possibilities??? So we can be prepared for other things rather than just worry about rain and wind direction.speed!!!


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*telling it like it is*

well I cannot say that I even put in 1/10th of paddys miles but here is a breakdown of the the training so far ( you're going to laugh).
7-23 mile road runs
2-31 mile road runs
4-4 hour bike rides
1- 5 hour ride
and many many 1.5 hour trainer rides and runs of various disdances.
I know it's not very structured in the biking sense but almost all the runs were followed by a long bike ride the following day.I find that I'm in good shape ( for me) when I can put back to back long hard days in and come out feeling great.
Will this get me to the finish?I guess I'll find out but I do have to say that after the last few weekends I feel like I'm in better shape than this time last year when I ran a 100 miler with 16000 feet gain an placed well.
but that's running not biking right?
yep and that's why it'll be fun seeing what happens .

Keep it up guys and keep the photos coming, they make me want to ride some trails.(manitoba cup mtb racing starts in two weeks)


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*What? Us........Surprises?!*



Sproket said:


> Jeff & Ted,
> Some of us that were not paying much attention last year got surprised on Friday night OR Saturday morning with a Algona checkpoint time of 6PM. I am very clear with the checkpoint time this year BUTTTT any slight changes (Surprises) in plans for this year?? Of course if you did tell any of us, it, well, kindof defeats the purpose of any surprise you whip up on us!!!! Just asking about the possibilities??? So we can be prepared for other things rather than just worry about rain and wind direction.speed!!!


What would make you say this?  

No. No real surprises this year. We want everything on the table, from a time perspective, that we need to give you this year. We are going to clamp down on the DNF policy a little more this year. Last year, I had guys calling me eight hours after they decided to call it quits. That's not going to cut it this year.

You are going to be checked in at Algona. When you leave, and not a minute before, you will get your cue sheets for the second half of the event. We will then know who _left Algona._ After 6pm on April 29th, anybody's name on the list that hasn't checked out will automatically DNF. Pretty self explanatory there, I think.

The course must be completed by 3pm on April 30th. We know that if you are not maintaining a predetermined average speed that you will not finish in time. (This has been covered in this thread previously) I have made a determination, from three points close to the finish, after which point you won't be able to make the cut off at Decorah because you won't have enough time. We are posting folks at these three posistions to maintain a watch over competitors, to forewarn the finish line staff to be watching for you. These folks will know who left Algona, and if you don't pass them by before the pre-determined hour marked on your cue sheet, then you will be a DNF. (for our purposes you will be a DNF but, you can ride where ever and how much you want. It's a free country!)

This way, you will know that you aren't going to make it, and we will know you aren't going to make it, which we hope will prompt you into calling us immediately instead of waiting till the next day! We also will be better able to keep track of who is on course and where, so your people can be accurately updated when they ask us, "Where is my husband at on the course?" Or, "when do you expect so-and-so to finish?" Last year, there was much confusion about these matters and I don't want a repeat of that!

My hope is that we can account for all the riders that left Algona before 4pm. on Sunday, so we can have our little awards recognition party at T-Bocks in Decorah. I'll need your co-operation in this, but hopefully, the measures I have installed will help this to happen.

Surprised?


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Well, since you asked about MY training...*



paulclimb510 said:


> I would love to hear your tales of your long rides.


Snagged a 95 mile road ride last Saturday night, finished up right around midnight, went just great, no problemo. Rode 101 miles on the computrainer with 4000 feet of climbing on Wednesday. Took almost 6 hours, seemed like a long ride inside, but watched a couple of good movies and it was resoundingly OK. Left Debuque at 5pm on Saturday for a 102 mile ride with as much gravel and shitty (sorry) climbs as possible. Finished at 1:15am Sunday wrecked. Prolly went out too fast, didn't eat enough, overtrained, blah blah but really sore....even today! (monday night) So it was a good training ride but a very poor confidence booster! In fact, I now believe this race is impossible and we'll all die on the roads of Iowa. It's hopeless! Really it is!

Since I'm writing, lemmie ask you guys a question about gearing. Running a 29X2.1" rear wheel so keep that in mind. Would you run

36X12-27 
36X11X34
30/44X12-27
30/44X11-34

Oh yes and the 36 t crankset is installed with a square taper shimano un 73 bb and the 30/44 crankset is ISIS with a brand new race face bb ready to install.

I'm leaning towards 36X11-34 but would appreciate any comments you might have. Thanks


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Hey, Fastskiguy......*

I would vote for the 36 X 12-27. You aren't going to be climbing any sustained, freakish climbs in Iowa anywhere except in the far Eastern reaches. Take that with a grain of salt, though, as I have only ever run a low gear of 37 X 22! That's on a single speed, by the way. I'm sure you would be fine without going to a 34T in the rear and I wouldn't even consider the double ring cranks.

You do have a good chain retention system on the front chainring, right?


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*hmmm...*



Guitar Ted said:


> I would vote for the 36 X 12-27. You aren't going to be climbing any sustained, freakish climbs in Iowa anywhere except in the far Eastern reaches. Take that with a grain of salt, though, as I have only ever run a low gear of 37 X 22! That's on a single speed, by the way. I'm sure you would be fine without going to a 34T in the rear and I wouldn't even consider the double ring cranks.
> 
> You do have a good chain retention system on the front chainring, right?


Well if anybody else would have said this I would have immediately accused them of being a single speeder. Still, I clearly remember walking up a hill last weekend, in Iowa, to the dismay of my riding companions. I figured, hey, 4mph, why don't I just walk instead of ride at 30 rpm? I did a fair amount of "double shifting" too when riding those rolling hills. So maybe the 36X11-34. I didn't need to go higher than the 36X12 very often last weekend and we were only riding 100 miles, not 340 so the pace was a little more spirited.

So thanks for the opinion! Being who you are it carries a lot of weight. Maybe I should remember those "Muwaahhhahhhaahaha" comments of the past but I'm goin' with it! 36X11-34 for me and a bombproof chain retention system! Thanks


----------



## faucho (Dec 24, 2005)

*320*

noticed a little while ago. distance has been revised to 320 miles.

seems nobody has mentioned it.

only place i've seen the new number is on the header graphic for transiowa.blogspot.com.

that's 20 miles of extra rest at the end. gonna have to reduce my training now.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*I'm betting it's still 340*

I bet it's 340 miles but I wanna go on record and say that if it really is 320 miles, I will not feel cheated about the 20 miles and I will not be asking for a partial refund or anything 



faucho said:


> noticed a little while ago. distance has been revised to 320 miles.
> 
> seems nobody has mentioned it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*That header has been there all along.*

Actual mileage as we have it currently is approximately 340 miles. That's barring any last minute course re-routes due to road construction.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Hydration Packs*

If any of you out there in Trans-Iowa land are still looking into that magical hydration pack for the 300+ mile death march...err....joy ride across Iowa, I would give this hydration battle to the death a look.


----------



## Sproket (Feb 3, 2006)

*More surprises??*

I knew there would be surprises!!! 320 miles??? 340 Miles?? Are they really going to re-route us if an Iowa gravel road gets soooo bad we can't ride on it. The B-roads, (are there any?) and the normal maintained gravel road should be a piece of cake!!! BUT From some of the pictures it looked like the local farmers maintained the road and we would be running over perpendicular tractor tire tracks??


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Calm down now.......*



Sproket said:


> I knew there would be surprises!!! 320 miles??? 340 Miles??


Allright, it's approximately 340 miles. 340......_got that?  _



> Are they really going to re-route us if an Iowa gravel road gets soooo bad we can't ride on it.


Again, at the risk of repeating myself, you will only be re-routed if the road is under construction, ie: bridge out, construction equipment in the way, or the road is blocked. Kapiche?



> The B-roads, (are there any?).....


Have you been paying attention to the pictures in this thread?



> ......and the normal maintained gravel road should be a piece of cake!!! BUT From some of the pictures it looked like the local farmers maintained the road and we would be running over perpendicular tractor tire tracks??


It is entirely possible that you might be "running over perpendicular tractor tire tracks", slogging through heinous mud, bouncing over animal tracks, or crushing garden gnomes. That's part of the plan. Be prepared! We've said this over and over again. You have to allow for the possibility of these things to exist in this challenge. Really, if you are properly prepared, mentally, physically, and equipment-wise, there shouldn't be _any surprises. _Unexpected challenges, yes. It's all about how you prepare for and approach this event.

Like we say on our header on the T.I. site, "_Is your head on straight?" _


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*So when is the rain date?*



Guitar Ted said:


> Allright, it's approximately 340 miles. 340......_got that?  _
> 
> Again, at the risk of repeating myself, you will only be re-routed if the road is under construction, ie: bridge out, construction equipment in the way, or the road is blocked. [/I]


Heh, so when is the rain date?

And about those level B's, I rode one last weekend near Debuque that was steep, rocky, it didn't look like you could get any type of vehicle up that thing. Maybe one of those rock crawling jeeps or something but it was really rough. And did I mention steep? And muddy? And at night? I'm seriously glad we went up because down would have been worse. I'd heard about these "level B" roads and figured, well, they drive on'em once in awhile, how bad could it be? Well......pretty friggin' bad I guess!

So when is the rain date anyway?  <-sarcasm


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Flashback....*

I just saw this blog post on some Trans-Iowa V2 training, and it takes me back to that first B-road section of TI V1 and watching the skinny tire bikes being run through the ditch and the mnt bikers making singletrack in the ditch 

Oh, the good ole days


----------



## gpickle (Jul 31, 2005)

Kerkove, you were so far off the back at that point you missed Cochran and I on our skinny tire bikes rocking through the ditch and being first out of the first couple B sections. You maybe need to bring yer big fat tanky bike on down to Iowa City for a few gravel and B road riding clinics to see the light. Or at least get dropped a lot! Goood luck out there this year and remember to stash an extra water bottle somewhere!

gpickle


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

gpickle said:


> Kerkove, you were so far off the back at that point you missed Cochran and I on our skinny tire bikes rocking through the ditch and being first out of the first couple B sections. You maybe need to bring yer big fat tanky bike on down to Iowa City for a few gravel and B road riding clinics to see the light. Or at least get dropped a lot! Goood luck out there this year and remember to stash an extra water bottle somewhere!
> 
> gpickle


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*I was wondering*

I was wondering how long it would be before the trash talk began.....



gpickle said:


> Kerkove, you were so far off the back at that point you missed Cochran and I on our skinny tire bikes rocking through the ditch and being first out of the first couple B sections. You maybe need to bring yer big fat tanky bike on down to Iowa City for a few gravel and B road riding clinics to see the light. Or at least get dropped a lot! Goood luck out there this year and remember to stash an extra water bottle somewhere!
> 
> gpickle


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Your Weekly Course Update!*

No pictures today! Just wanted to let you all know that since the last update we got another thorough soaking on the course. That was earlier last week, since then the wind and times of sun have done wonders for the gravel. The "B" roads are still pretty mucky though, and will be for awhile. Fortunately, we are scheduled to have warmer, dry weather for a few days again, so that should improve things. 19 days and counting!


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Rides*

Maybe this is too top secret to reveal, but I would be interested in hearing whether your riding a cross bike or a mountain bike? Size of tires?


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*the cat's out of the bag*

Paul,

I think my "top secret" is post #397(I think)...

tyre size is 700x34, gearing is 36x14/fixed

...watch for a 3am gear swap though


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*almost done*

For TI2 I'm riding a 36x16 with 35mm tires.That is unless it rains they I'm going up to 2.0s.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*you riding that saddle?*



dmsigurdur said:


> For TI2 I'm riding a 36x16 with 35mm tires.That is unless it rains they I'm going up to 2.0s.


What kind of splitting wedge is that? Ouch!


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*slr baby!!!!*

That saddle is going to get me to the finish line at some point and then get bronzed.
Actually I had it recomended to me by some locals and it's first ride was 4 hours on the trainer and it was AWSOME.I've used it on all my rides this winter and hasn't let me down yet.The legs have but the saddle hasn't yet.
I know that the idea ( light weight products) has been beat to death, but I stand by "light is right" for my body.and actually by today's standards 165 grams isn't even close to being light.
keep it up guys were almost there.
Dallas


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*165gms????*

Dallas, that saddle is a tank!!!!

I must've been drunk when I sold it to you...

135gms is where it's at!


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

*Class B sample for non-Iowans*

Click here to watch 'Non-typical-Class-B'

What every TI participant should dream of... smooth as singletrack- greater than gravel. unless it rains of course...


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Nice Vid Mr. Bid!*

It's funny, those "B" roads all are so different. There is one south of Hudson that's just tore up dirt and mud from 4X4 use. The one in the vid looks like the road bed is built up, or that there are shallow ditches. Some "B" roads don't have any ditches and are on the same grade as the surrounding farmland, which makes you feel like your _in a field! _That one looked to have a small amount of gravel, and alot of 'em I've seen don't have a lick of stone.

To say that one "B" road is "typical" is really shortchanging the barbarity of Iowa backroads!


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

Guitar Ted said:


> It's funny, those "B" roads all are so different. There is one south of Hudson that's just tore up dirt and mud from 4X4 use. The one in the vid looks like the road bed is built up, or that there are shallow ditches. Some "B" roads don't have any ditches and are on the same grade as the surrounding farmland, which makes you feel like your _in a field! _That one looked to have a small amount of gravel, and alot of 'em I've seen don't have a lick of stone.
> 
> To say that one "B" road is "typical" is really shortchanging the barbarity of Iowa backroads!


 Typically that 2 minute ride would be at least a half hour.... it just was redone... don't want to get anyones hopes too high...


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

mtbidwell said:


> Click here to watch 'Non-typical-Class-B'
> 
> What every TI participant should dream of... smooth as singletrack- greater than gravel. unless it rains of course...


That B-Road was in excellent shape! WOW!


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Contingency plan for mumps outbreak*

Hey, what's going on over there? It's some kind of mumps epidemic or something. Will we be safe on the Level B roads? Will the borders of Iowa even be open for the race? Will we be required to show proof of vaccination as well as a hardshell helmet? Will we have to check in with the CDC at the Pizza Ranch?


----------



## Joe_Jitsu (Aug 25, 2004)

KERKOVEJ said:


> That B-Road was in excellent shape! WOW!


I seem to recall that *all* the B-Roads looked like that last year. I recommend everyone ride fixed-gear road bikes and plan on sub-20 Hour finish times. 

Joe


----------



## Joe_Jitsu (Aug 25, 2004)

*It's not "Epic" without a cool viral infection...*



Fastskiguy said:


> Hey, what's going on over there? It's some kind of mumps epidemic or something. Will we be safe on the Level B roads? Will the borders of Iowa even be open for the race? Will we be required to show proof of vaccination as well as a hardshell helmet? Will we have to check in with the CDC at the Pizza Ranch?


http://www.webmd.com/content/article/120/113902.htm

Mumps Epidemic Hits Iowa

Iowa Notes 300 Confirmed or Probable Cases of Mumps By Miranda Hitti
WebMD Medical News Reviewed By Louise Chang, MD
on Tuesday, April 04, 2006

More From WebMD

What Are the Symptoms of Mumps?

How Is Mumps Diagnosed?

How Is Mumps Treated?

April 4, 2006 -- Iowa is experiencing an epidemic of mumps, a viral infection usually made rare by vaccination.

Iowa's public health department reports 300 confirmed, probable, or suspected cases of mumps through April 3.

That's a "dramatic increase," Iowa public health officials say in a letter to Iowa health care facilities. Since 2001, the U.S. has averaged 265 mumps cases per year, with five of those cases in Iowa, according to the CDC.

"We don't know why this is occurring," CDC spokeswoman Lola Russell tells WebMD. The CDC is investigating the epidemic, Russell says.

The CDC's Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report, published on March 28, also notes 14 possible mumps cases in three neighboring states (11 in Illinois, two in Nebraska, and one in Minnesota).

Health officials recommend that people complete their two regular doses of the measles-mumps-rubella (MMR) vaccine. Iowa patients are also being asked to isolate themselves for five days after symptoms start, but Iowa isn't quarantining people who may have been exposed to mumps.

"Permanent, long-term health impacts from mumps, while they can occur, are rare. Most people get over mumps with no problems after a couple of days of home rest," Russell says.

Mumps in Iowa

Iowa's strain of mumps isn't rare, according to the web site of Iowa's public health department. The same strain was seen in a mumps outbreak in the U.K. that peaked in 2005, Russell says.

Mumps-like illness was seen in December 2005 at an unnamed university in eastern Iowa. Several students with swollen glands were screened for mumps; two tested positive, the CDC states.

Another case from an unrelated Iowa patient was seen in January 2006. By mid-February, experts were watching out for mumps in seven Iowa regions, including at the state's three largest universities.

Iowa patients were about 21 years old, on average. About 20% were college students.

The illness lasted for an average of five days. The most common symptoms were swollen glands in the head and neck, fever, headache, and sore throat.

Vaccinated or Not?

Iowa's public health department reports that the vaccination records of 163 mumps patients have been investigated.

Of those patients, more than two-thirds (68%) had gotten two doses of the MMR vaccine, 13% had gotten one dose, 5% had gotten no doses, and 15% had uncertain vaccine status, states the CDC.

In 1977, Iowa required one dose of the MMR vaccine for all children entering public schools. That requirement rose to two doses in 1991.

"Mumps should not be ruled out in someone who is vaccinated if they have symptoms clinically consistent with mumps," Iowa public health officials wrote in their letter to the state's health care facilities.

However, Iowa's health department still recommends MMR vaccination for all susceptible people. "The MMR vaccine is 95% effective," Russell says.


----------



## jbkr54 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Pack your surgical mask*



Fastskiguy said:


> Hey, what's going on over there? It's some kind of mumps epidemic or something. Will we be safe on the Level B roads? Will the borders of Iowa even be open for the race? Will we be required to show proof of vaccination as well as a hardshell helmet? Will we have to check in with the CDC at the Pizza Ranch?


The concern is not just for mumps alone, north central Iowa is seeing a late season surge of influenza as well. Including one death in Forest City which I believe may be a pass through town. Proof of vaccination will not suffice as numerous cases involve individuals with documented valid immunizations. As Joe Jitsu said it is not an epic without the added threat of viral disease and mountain lion attack plus the routine threats like tornados, thunderstorms etc.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Oh yeah....did I mention........*

..........that you will be traveling from one avian flyway to another? Yep! Avian Flu baby! It's gonna get here sooner or later, so don't be messin' with the ducks and geese!


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*don't forget mad-cow...*

I'll try and remember not to sneak any Canadian beef across the border....


----------



## mwills (Feb 8, 2005)

*so...what goes on at the 'half-way' check point?*

sorry if this has been covered already, but...i'm curious about what exactly goes on at algoona.

we'll have access to the stuff sacks that we packed the night before and we have to sign in. but, will water be available in mass quantities? or are we on our own just like during the rest of the race? i'm assuming we can't be aided/assisted in any way at the half way, true?


----------



## DF Bernard (Dec 18, 2005)

mwills said:


> sorry if this has been covered already, but...i'm curious about what exactly goes on at algoona.
> 
> we'll have access to the stuff sacks that we packed the night before and we have to sign in. but, will water be available in mass quantities? or are we on our own just like during the rest of the race? i'm assuming we can't be aided/assisted in any way at the half way, true?


Good questions...also, I'm wondering if there will be additional "check-points" after Algona that need to be made by certain times in order to stay on course. In reading accounts of last year's race, it seems that some additional check-point locations were announced at the pre-race meeting the night before the race. Same for V.2, or if we make Algona are we good to go to the end?

~Daryl


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*The 4-1-1 on Algona*



mwills said:


> sorry if this has been covered already, but...i'm curious about what exactly goes on at algoona.
> 
> we'll have access to the stuff sacks that we packed the night before and we have to sign in. but, will water be available in mass quantities? or are we on our own just like during the rest of the race? i'm assuming we can't be aided/assisted in any way at the half way, true?


You get to Algona. You check in with the volunteers at the pop-up tent or we may have something a little nicer. (working on it) Anyway, you'll see it.  You get your drop bag, remove and/ or replace things in it. You can access a convenience store right next to the parking lot, or ride off a short distance to a pizza place, etc. You are on your own! No outside assistence!

When/ if you should decide to leave for the second half of the event, you check out at the pop up tent, drop off your bag, (if you want it to go to Decorah with us. You could leave it for someone else to take, as well) We hand you the second set of cue sheets. You ride off. No cue sheets will be handed out until you leave for good. We must get your drop bag at the tent, with your instructions on how it's to be delivered to you. (Again, either we take it, or someone else picks it up at the tent) and then you get your cue sheets just before you ride off. You can spend as much time, or as little time as you want at Algona, up to 6pm when we shut it down. Any drop bags not claimed by 6pm are going with us to Decorah.

We are doing it this way to insure that we know who is out on course after Algona, and of course, who made it in to Algona. We are not handing out cue sheets at Algona if you are not going on. Not even for you to take a peek at. Don't even ask!


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Yes...sort of!*



DF Bernard said:


> Good questions...also, I'm wondering if there will be additional "check-points" after Algona that need to be made by certain times in order to stay on course. In reading accounts of last year's race, it seems that some additional check-point locations were announced at the pre-race meeting the night before the race. Same for V.2, or if we make Algona are we good to go to the end?
> 
> ~Daryl


Essentially, the answer is yes there are other checkpoints. You, however, will not be affected by them _unless you are going too slow. _I have calculated a minimum time that a rider must reach three pre-determined points in the second half of the course to be able to reach Decorah by 3pm on April 30th. I based these on a minimum average sppeed of 10mph. and on data recovered from last year to guide me by. The only thing you might notice is someone sitting in a car at an intersection with a clipboard. If you see them, good for you! You are on track to finish within the time limit!  If you see a sign in the road, (we will show you what it looks like at Hawarden) at any one of these three "checkpoints" you will be aware that you are outside the time limit.( No! I'm not going to tell you where they are! don't ask. It'll be indicated on the cue sheets you get at Algona) You will be advised to call in your DNF to us. Now, this doesn't mean you can't keep riding, because these are public roads. You just won't recieve a final time/placing in T.I.V2. I'm pretty sure that unless the weather is heinous, this won't even come into play, but we need to move into the Awards by 4pm. and I won't do that unless I can account for all the remaining riders.

So, can you ride through to the end as long as you have the cue sheets? Yes! You can, you just won't be scored if you are outside the time limit. I wouldn't presume to stop anyone and "make" them quit, since these are public roads, and you are on your own expedition anyway. I just need to know if you are not going to make it by the pre-determined time of 3pm, and this helps me expedite that process.

Finally, these "checkpoints" also help us determine whether or not you are actually on course or not. There was an issue with that last year, which was only confirmed to me recently. This will not be tolerated this year!


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

*Since you're answering questions*



Guitar Ted said:


> You get to Algona. You check in with the volunteers at the pop-up tent or we may have something a little nicer. (working on it) Anyway, you'll see it.  You get your drop bag, remove and/ or replace things in it. You can access a convenience store right next to the parking lot, or ride off a short distance to a pizza place, etc. You are on your own! No outside assistence!


1. Can you fit a pony keg in the stuff sack.
2. Will the stuff sack be refrigerated.
3. Will there be dogs with bees coming out their mouths the whole route or just after Algona.

Thanks

dp


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Your Answers!*



bd.sahib said:


> 1. Can you fit a pony keg in the stuff sack.


Yes, in pieces. 



> 2. Will the stuff sack be refrigerated.
> 
> Only if the A/C works in Dallas' Odyssey. (?) (?)
> 
> ...


----------



## mwills (Feb 8, 2005)

*thanks g-ted*



Guitar Ted said:


> You are on your own! No outside assistence!
> 
> 
> > thanks for the answer. that's what i figured. glad to hear there is a c-store right there. that'll make things as clean as possible, i spose.
> ...


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*aw....*

that's purdy...that would be nice


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Your Weekly Course Conditions Update!*

After a week of hot, summer-like conditions here in Iowa, we are about to return to closer to normal temps. The recent battles between air masses has created alot of severe weather here, and most importantly for us- _rain!_

The course has recieved anywhere from an inch to an inch and a half of rain just in the last 24 hours, with the threat of more today and again later into the week. Flood warnings are out for several of the counties that the route passes through. With the ground water levels as high as they are now, the course will take on a soft, wet, and in some cases muddy nature very quickly with a recent rain. If it rains close to, or during the event, things could be tricky for the riders. 

Winds have been contrary with every weather event we've had this spring- so far. North-easterly, south-easterly, and strong southerly winds have been most common. It will be windy during Trans Iowa, that's a good bet, but if it keeps up the way it's been blowing, it'll be a tough ride. 

Extended forecasts are now available for the Trans Iowa weekend. Right now, I wouldn't put much stock into it, but it calls for possible showers on Friday night, partly cloudy through the weekend, temps in the 60's for highs, 40's for lows, with a light and variable wind. That'll change!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Maps Are Available*

I have put links to maps on the Trans-Iowa V2 blog that give you the 411 on Hawarden, Algona, and Decorah. If you have questions, please contact G-Ted or myself.


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*the wifes coss bike*

Having just finished a back to back 80+ mile days on a hilly course I noticed that with the gear I have I sucks ass on the flats.I can climb the hills no problem but my max speed on the flat is like 23 miles an hour.I know that you'll never get a perfect gear but that brings up the point of riding the gearie cross bike.I know it's sucky but gears fix the flats problem and since I have no chance of winning I figured it would be just a cop out.
do you see my problem here?
cross bike = better chance of finishing 
single speed= problem free drivetrain and the fact that I've done all my training on it.
anyhow I'll put this to a vote and maybe the 5 million lurkers can speak up this time.
Oh and for the record I gone from 63.4 to 61.1 gear inches and find that the hills grind a little to much at 63 .I also have no idea how many hills there are but since it's to be harder than last year I though less is more.
Dallas "the training is now finished for TI2" Sigurdur


----------



## Joe_Jitsu (Aug 25, 2004)

dmsigurdur said:


> Having just finished a back to back 80+ mile days on a hilly course I noticed that with the gear I have I sucks ass on the flats.I can climb the hills no problem but my max speed on the flat is like 23 miles an hour.I know that you'll never get a perfect gear but that brings up the point of riding the gearie cross bike.I know it's sucky but gears fix the flats problem and since I have no chance of winning I figured it would be just a cop out.
> do you see my problem here?
> cross bike = better chance of finishing
> single speed= problem free drivetrain and the fact that I've done all my training on it.
> ...


I say go with what you trained on.

Max speed on the flat was not an issue last year. I ran a 38x17 on a 26er, so my max speed on the flat was like 20 miles an hour. 14 mph average would be great for a singlespeed with weather like last year. I think my all-inclusive average speed (inclduing breaks) was like 11.5 mph.

Just my $.02,

Joe


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*ride your*

Rig, Dallas!


----------



## mwills (Feb 8, 2005)

*my experiment*

i did the same ride last two sundays. basically 75miles to the north and east. 34x17 last sunday and 36x17 this sunday. last sunday had a strong south with this sunday strong northwest wind. same exact average speed both times. weird. i know the gear isn't that much different but i expected a slightly higher average.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*public service announcement-wear sunscreen!*

OK, I know you all know this, heck, I did too. But if you're going long, don't forget the sunscreen! Ouch!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## cbuchanan (May 18, 2004)

Fastskiguy said:


> OK, I know you all know this, heck, I did too. But if you're going long, don't forget the sunscreen! Ouch!


OMG!!!! 

Sunfried in April...must be a Trans Iowa rider.


----------



## Endurosnob (Apr 28, 2005)

*I See the Problem*



dmsigurdur said:


> do you see my problem here?
> cross bike = better chance of finishing
> single speed= problem free drivetrain and the fact that I've done all my training on it.


You're thinking too much.  Ride your Rig.

The Three Lincolnites are now all going one gear as well. The remaining "Rogue Seven" might as well all go single speed to make up for the suffering the our absent crew is missing.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Too Late!*

I think Dallas has some explaining to do! 

Care to take the mike? Don't worry mate, we're all friendly in here!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Current gravel conditions in NE Iowa...


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

Well I guess it looks pretty smooth at least...


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Fastskiguy said:


> Well I guess it looks pretty smooth at least...


That's cause a road grader just went over it. See picture...


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*I suck*

I'm ready for the brow beating because GT is right,I bailed.I decided that gears might be my best option (allthough all my traing was done mono) for achiving my goals. Everyone has their idea how they would like the race to play out for him and mine pulled me farther away from the rig the more I thought about it.
For now I say I'm a weakling and after the race I'll review my title
I will say that the rig will be raced all the mtb season and u.s 24 hour ss nationals though.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Dude. Weren't you the one worried about the FLAT part of Iowa? You were prepared for the hills, but were somehow afraid of the flat part and being under geared? If it is flat and you go slow because you geared for hills, you will still finish. Just a little slower than if you were able to change gears with the terrain.

Today I took a half day off of work to test out some different tires. It was 15-25 mph winds from the EAST, with gusts of up to 35 mph. So sayeth the weather man. I was geared to go ~14 mph, but reality was more like 10 mph on the flats with me constantly swearing with every exhale. Being that I was using my largest cog I owned, upon returning home I went and ordered a still bigger cog at 21 teeth. So in the event of similar weather come race day, god help us all, I will be running a 38/21 on my 29er.

That would limit me to about 12 mph for the whole event. If I need to run that gear I will barely make time checks. The flat parts will likely be an exercise in total boredom (especially because I go eau natural, ie, no MP3 player). But you know what? It is ok because all of the other single speed/fixed gear folks are going to be in the same boat. They will either gear higher than me and die an anaerobic death, twitching on the side of the road as I tortoise their hare, or they will be similarly low geared and we will be drag racing at 12 mph.

And then there will be you. Guiltily shifting away as you account for every bump, lump, sand berm, and gust of wind. It will be like cheep wine or a girl who is just-a-little too easy. The next morning you are going to hate yourself.

Seriously, if you can handle the hills, you can handle the flats.


----------



## mwills (Feb 8, 2005)

*and remember*

the weather isn't going to be consistant. i hope. maybe a consistant wind from the west i would hope for, but the weather will likely change as we are crossing the state. i spose the weather could follow us across the state but what we start in will not likely be the case the whole way. something for the SSers to consider = a happy medium, if there is such a thing. as you can see from a previous post of mine. 2 separate weekends, same ride, different winds, same average speed. weird.


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

Morlahach said:


> .
> 
> And then there will be you. Guiltily shifting away as you account for every bump, lump, sand berm, and gust of wind. It will be like cheep wine or a girl who is just-a-little too easy. The next morning you are going to hate yourself.
> 
> Seriously, if you can handle the hills, you can handle the flats.


-that's priceless!

oh, possible gear swap(at 3am of course)...as I've acquired a 13t track cog(36x13)..mwahahahaha!


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*lay it to me I deserve it*

I don't know what to say about the other single speeders except this,you rock.Seriously you are amazing.I have ever only raced 1 year on an ss and that included 3 -24 hour races in two months.I will say that in my opionion TI will be substantially harder than a 24 hour race and that's because there is a hard deadline (340miles and a time limit).
I know that you kids are hard core loyal to the "one" ideals and I agree that it's more fun than riding with gears but in this case pushing a deadline isn't my bag.I waited a year to get into this and decided my best chance at being able to finish and be competitive is the traditional way.(last year it was already full and I tried to bribe my way in.I was the guy who was offering my first born son to kerkove in fact.) 
As for you fixie kids,well I've seen paddy and jessie race before and can say that they are exceptionally fast .Paddy has the same 24 hour experience I have and jesse has probably put more miles on a bike than my subaru has on it.From what you've said your ever more experienced than most here so you know what the body can do and how to get it to do it.
I trained on a loop (8 miles) with three big hills with half of the loop into the wind.I did this because I figured if you averaged out all the hill miles and all the wind miles you'd be farther ahead of a long out and back. 
Will this be enough ? 
At this point I'd like to say again that I take the title as "copout king" unless of course there are people that are bailing all together for no reason.
Now I'd like to say that I officially expect (with moderate conditions) 30% to finish and the winner will be in at around 21 hours.
I figure that people have learned alot form last year and most likely trained a little different .Plus I'm not exactly sure what happened last year but I figure there will be less down time at stops.
Dallas "I'm so ready for this " Sigurdur


----------



## mwills (Feb 8, 2005)

*Ss*

is the only way for me any more. it is my motovator. with the option for bigger cogs in back, i take it every time. this is of course, something i have figured out in standard contitions, standard courses and standard mileages. so i'm applying that logic to something way bigger than i've ever done. i've got an idea of what i'm getting myself in to but i will certainly be in uncharted territory on multiple levels.

at the sametime the stupid thing is filling my every thought (well...maybe every other thought). i'm super excited for the event and look forward to meeting everyone. the forum has been a great way to see what every one has learned and what they are doing different.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Jeesh. Give the guy a break. If he wants to subject the extree 26 (?) gears to a saturated landscape dominated by 500 feet thick "Gumbo" till (yes, really), it's his perogative. 

dp

ps. Dallas, I thought you obsessed only up to the last 4 weeks so you could just sit back and relax...


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Actually, I am a roadie. I have done all of one MTB race (a 12 hour) and this gravel road race is going to be a nice in-between ride. With gravel it won't be fully on or off road. So if you were talking about me being super-experienced (not sure who is replying to who with the format I have going on this forum) it just ain't so. I have done 100+ miles rides on my road bike fixed, and I have done club rides with the local racers fixed, but I have very little (about 70 miles and counting!) experience with gravel/MTB fixed. 

So you can see my degree of naivity.

However, there are a few things that even this ignorant rider can tell you from your earlier posts. If you managed to ride back to back 80 mile rides with a single speed on gravel roads, you will have no problem with this race. If the thing that bothered you were the flats, not the climbs, you will have no problem with this race. 

Why did the flats bug you? Because you were spinning out and not going as fast as you knew you could have had you been able to upshift. As long as your total average speed both on and off the bike is above 10 MPH (a little front end loaded before Algona, but totalling 10 MPH by Decorah) you are going to make the time checks. So if you are spinning out and going, say, 17 mph, you are still a whopping 70% above what you need to be going. The problem at that point isn't your speed, it could be boredom. Frankly, after you have seen one vacant corn field in Northern Iowa, you have seen them all. And when you are spinning out they seem to go by rather slowly.

So go geared if you want. But I know from reading your posts that you could handle the single speed if you wanted.


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*you guys are to kind*

The only reason I'm freaking out now is because I've see Paddy ride lately and know how strong lindsey is.I guess it also brings up the point that all the way home I'm going to hear how much I sucked
tommorows is the first race of the year so we'll see how I fare in the 1 hour world.
go rig go


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*OK, a quick one, hydration pack or not?*

OK gotta fess up, what'r you guys running....a hydration pack or no hydration pack. Or maybe hydration pack for the first half (fewer stops to stay with the fast guys) and no pack for the second (to give your back a break) (and it'll feel so good taking it off halfway!). Or maybe no pack in the first half for light speed and a pack in the second for clothes and to avoid running out of stuff in the middle of the night.

Me? Heck, I'm undecided!


----------



## calegaryj (Nov 14, 2005)

*holy *****

I don't know about the rest of the pack, but I am just hoping to finish. hell, most of the time I am just hoping to make the cut-off in Algona.

My knees hurt. My lower back hurts. I'd say my junk hurts, but that would be premature. still....I can't wait to start this sonuva*****. I have no idea how far I will get; I've trained my ass off (or at least what is left of my 50-year-old-ass) and now it's time to have some fun.

Let's just ride: fixed gear, single speed, more gears than you need, who cares. I have more fun riding than just about anything else, so let's just ride.

There is a special kind of camarderie in such madness. I look forward to meeting you all Hwarden. Snow, rain, tornadoes roaring out of the east; it's all good.

It's all about the journey.

The training has been fun. The blogs have been fun. The planning has been fun. The endless speculation has been fun. It's almost time to have a hell of a lot of fun.

Ten days to go. Plenty of time to medicate the body; it's the mind that counts.

I hope everyone has a blast on this ride.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

calegaryj said:


> Ten days to go. Plenty of time to medicate the body; it's the mind that counts.
> 
> I hope everyone has a blast on this ride.


Amen to that, brotha!


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

I second that. I can't wait to put myself through hell. %^)


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

"I'm going to give you a little advice. There's a force in the universe that makes things happen. And all you have to do is get in touch with it, stop thinking, let things happen...." Edward Borysewicz, 1984


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

*Still in the air about tires*

I am still undecided about what tires are best for me. Again, I am primarily a roadie. To me 700X23 is the norm, and anything bigger seems mighty big. I currently have two potential tires, one Michelins Cyclocross Jets at 700X30, one Nanoraptors at 700X52. I have test run both and my results are a mixed bag.

The Jets are definitely faster on pavement and on packed gravel. They are also pretty darn light. However, on loose gravel they don't do so well. On big, chunky gravel the tires tend to get deflected, and on small, loose gravel they dig a narrow trench.

The Nanoraptors are the biggest freaking tire I have ever seen, and when I started to pump them up for the first time I couldn't believe how unbelievably huge they are. They are about 50% heavier than the Michelins. However, it doesn't matter what the gravel does. Packed, loose, big chunk, little chunk, they just float over it all. Also, the Nanoraptors take more of the bite out of the gravel's vibration. After 24+ hours of riding that could be pretty significant.

So, if the conditions are right the Jets will be faster. If the conditions are wrong the Jets will dig channels in the gravel or bounce around off of gravel chunks.

So what is better? I don't know. Right now I am leaning towards the Nanoraptors for the reasons listed above, but I know that many of the MTB crowd are putting super-narrow tires on their MTB rigs. If I knew what percent of the ride would be hard packed gravel vs loose it would be a pretty easy decision.


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Jan 22, 2004)

Morlahach said:


> I am still undecided about what tires are best for me. Again, I am primarily a roadie. To me 700X23 is the norm, and anything bigger seems mighty big. I currently have two potential tires, one Michelins Cyclocross Jets at 700X30, one Nanoraptors at 700X52. I have test run both and my results are a mixed bag.
> 
> The Jets are definitely faster on pavement and on packed gravel. They are also pretty darn light. However, on loose gravel they don't do so well. On big, chunky gravel the tires tend to get deflected, and on small, loose gravel they dig a narrow trench.
> 
> ...


i am going to split the difference and use 700x42 tubeless IRC tires.
no hydration pack for me, i'm travelling light and stopping a lot.
as for the guy that bailed on the single speed...it appears that he plans on competing, not just finishing. if i wanted to actually compete for first place overall, i would also choose a shifty bike.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*nano up front for me*

I was undecided too until late. I was running the maxxis wormdrives 42's on my cross bike for most of the early spring and they rolled along pretty well but I hadn't gotten in much gravel. They were OK on loose gravel but not great for me, on my mtb I've got a 29" nano up front and it is a lot easier and more comfortable on the loose stuff. I'm not running a sussy for so I figured the cush would be nice after the first half  I also figured it would be less likely to flat and that would be great to avoid. Oh yeah and it'll give more margin for error in the middle of the night with my low output lights. And since getting the "big bike" ready, I can roll OK on the flat smooth sections almost as well, the weight isn't too terrible once you get it up to speed.

As far as the water, I can run 3 bottle on the bike and the pack holds about 70oz so figure a total capacity of 150 oz or a whopping 10 pounds of water. That sounds like a lot to lug around. But avoiding just one stop at the convenience store would save at least 10 minutes (just try to stop, buy stuff, and get going in less than 10 minutes) and I doubt an extra few pounds would slow a guy 10 minutes over 2-3 hours....on the other hand the stop might allow a little recovery from the saddle and all so maybe it would allow you to go longer before melting down.


----------



## redsnakebite (Jan 4, 2005)

*Advice for All*

As a finisher last year and no show this year I offer (unsolicited of course) the following Top 10 tidbits (in no particular order):

1. Don't run out of water, you will dehydrate and eventually DNF. Carry enough water to get you at least 80 to 100 miles (last year Algona was 127 miles). Last year I had a 80 oz bladder and 2 20 oz bottles and ran out at around 80 miles, but that just me. I filled bottles and bladder with a homeowners garden hose, which saved my race. After Algona, it seemed the conveniance stroes and gas stations were easier to find, but that was last year. Eventhough course will be different this year, the whereabouts of water/food in many of the past through towns last year was unclear and would take a fair amount of time to find.

2. Mileage on cue sheets are based on car odemeter. My experience is that cars always are off a little bit on mileage. That was our experience last year. Not that big a deal, but good to know.

3. Last year, I ran semislick mtb tires 1.75 inch wide on my FS mtb. I would go with skinnier tires if conditions were the same. Last year road conditions were nearly perfect IMO.

4. For single speeders don't run a gear that you will cause you to spin out on flats. After all, Iowa is flat, except for the end. By that time, walking up those hills at 3 mph or riding at 6-7 mph will not make that much difference. Spinning out for 300 miles sounds like self inflicted torture.

5. Do ride with others, it helps pass the time, and you will meet some cool people.

6. Stay for awards. I did not last year and regret it because did not get chance to talk to people afterwards (without helmets on, today I doubt I would recognize anyone) AND I missed out on all the good swag.

7. Have fun, don't quit and may the roads be hardpacked and dry and the wind at your back.

8. Have good lights. Last year we had full moon, not so this year (I think). Also make sure you have lights to read cue sheets at night.

9. On Friday might, stay up late and check weather report on TV. Pack accordingly. It sucks to be cold AND tired.

10. I rode a Specialized Epic last year, and although not the fastest or lightest, it was comfy and I had no hand/arm/back issues.

Good luck to all, I look forward to reading the post race reports.

Later,

Brett


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

redsnakebite said:


> As a finisher last year and no show this year I offer (unsolicited of course) the following Top 10 tidbits (in no particular order):
> 
> 1. Don't run out of water, you will dehydrate and eventually DNF. Carry enough water to get you at least 80 to 100 miles (last year Algona was 127 miles). Last year I had a 80 oz bladder and 2 20 oz bottles and ran out at around 80 miles, but that just me. I filled bottles and bladder with a homeowners garden hose, which saved my race. After Algona, it seemed the conveniance stroes and gas stations were easier to find, but that was last year. Eventhough course will be different this year, the whereabouts of water/food in many of the past through towns last year was unclear and would take a fair amount of time to find.
> 
> ...


What percentage of the roads last year would you say were hardpacked versus loose?


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*You'll see everything!*

I'll let you in on a secret..............You'll see _all types of roads._ No, really! I know the guy that designed the course, so this is good info! 

Seriously, you couldn't begin to guess what you are going to find. Iowa is currently prepping alot of their backroads for the year. Grading, repair, and new gravel are the usual types of activity. Higher trafficked roads are first on their agenda, then the lesser traveled roads, and some never, ever see any work. You will be routed on all of these. Pray that you don't see alot of fresh gravel! It won't really matter how big your tires are then, but wider would be better.

Last tip from the cheap seats! COMFORT. You are going to be on your bike for around 24 hours of REAL RIDING TIME. Not much less, and maybe more. Make decisions based on that, and you'll be happier weeks _after the event is over! _

It might behoove you all to re-read g-pickles accounting of last years event. You can find it on the T.I. site.


----------



## faucho (Dec 24, 2005)

*thorns*

whenever people show bad b-road photos, or mention mud, somebody brings up riding in the ditch.

do goathead thorns (or anything similarly nasty) exist in iowa?

anything i should watch for in the ditches that will give me a flat?


----------



## faucho (Dec 24, 2005)

*ride (east to west after the race)*

i've been unable to talk anyone into coming to iowa with me. everybody's got real jobs.

anybody i can hitch a ride with?

one bike, one smelly rider, one stuff sack.

don't need to worry about sticking around. if i'm not to decorah by the agreed time, you can leave me.

i'd settle for an east to west ride before the ride, but i'd rather not have to pick all of my clothes the day before the ride.

i know i can ride back. but i don't imagine i'll be in the mood.

thanks.

email me. or just post in the forum, we can talk at the pizza ranch if you can give me a ride after the race.

xxxxxxxxxxxx
x fauchomo x
x at x spam-
x mailcan x proofing
x dot x (i hope)
x com x
xxxxxxx


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*ditches*

The ditches in Iowa are going to be mainly long grass that will, more than likely, be still pretty dormant so it will be smashed down pretty well. It will be very bumpy the majority of the time while riding in the ditch though. Almost as bad as going across a plowed field. I really wouldn't be concerned about thorns, but I would be on the lookout for metal laying around. There are all kinds of junk that can be along the side of the road. It will surprise you, there are some B roads that will actually be a nice relief from the gravel. Some B roads are very nice and fast, but others can be horrible. I am going to guess that there will be several that will be extremely beat up and muddy as it is planting season.

And a note of the gravel on the east side of Algona right now. Thick, fresh, and tractor tire infested! IOW it sucks.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

*ditches plus*

What Paul said.

If the ditches are tree-lined there can be black locust thorns and multiflora rose. More likely deer carcass' and old appliances. The ditches classified as "roadside prairie" are actively being burned now to stimulate growth for upland game habitat. FYI ditches are technically classified as waterways so if it rains...

B-roads (Minimum maintenance) are repaired/graded twice a year (spring planting and fall harvest) and gravel generally applied during these times too. A pretty good proxy for fresh gravel are farm progress reports.


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*now that's useable info*

ah there is nothing finer than local knowledge before a death ride.
Something tells me though it will be a lot harder than last year.
maybe GT is giving us the burning bush symbol?
Dallas "as long as there's redbull I'm good to go" Sigurdur


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Weather*

Not that anyone can control it, but are you guys anxious about the weather yet?

Paul


----------



## faucho (Dec 24, 2005)

*rain, hail and cold*



> are you guys anxious about the weather yet?


i have a bike that's unsuited to the mud.

i have a box full of worn out clothes labeled 'tfc' (t is too, c is cold). haven't worn any of it in more than 5 years. i don't remember what to wear when it's 30 f.

can't test anything, because i've been training in 90+ f weather. and i won't be the least bit acclimated*.

yeah, i'm anxious.

* i'd far rather be poorly prepared for a (potential) cold weather race than have the luxury of training for a cold night on a regular basis. i'm quite happy to keep the tfc box sealed up in the closet.


----------



## mwills (Feb 8, 2005)

*hells yes*



paulclimb510 said:


> Not that anyone can control it, but are you guys anxious about the weather yet?
> 
> Paul


very. the wind here in NE has been westerly and i've been thinking, "come on baby!" keep that wind for a few more days. the one thing about the weather is it changes. that's a plus and a neg at the same time.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*So true*



mwills said:


> very. the wind here in NE has been westerly and i've been thinking, "come on baby!" keep that wind for a few more days. the one thing about the weather is it changes. that's a plus and a neg at the same time.


I keep thinking "come on baby!" too. Conditions will make such a difference, dry, tailwind, and not super cold would be just so nice. Headwind, 40 degrees, raining, now that would be a tough ride.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Prophetic!*



Fastskiguy said:


> ............ Headwind, 40 degrees, raining, now that would be a tough ride.


You just nailed the forecast for the start of the event!  www.accuweather.com


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

*Accuracy*



Guitar Ted said:


> You just nailed the forecast for the start of the event!  www.accuweather.com


Unless Alan Czarnetzki hears a butterflyfart in the southern latitudes or Elwynn Taylor sees a left-handed-fuzzylegg-ed centipede , then everthing could change!


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Chaos*



bd.sahib said:


> Unless Alan Czarnetzki hears a butterflyfart in the southern latitudes or Elwynn Taylor sees a left-handed-fuzzylegg-ed centipede , then everthing could change!


Maybe it would be best to not look at the forecast. All of those butterflies......


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*You know Alan?*



bd.sahib said:


> Unless Alan Czarnetzki hears a butterflyfart in the southern latitudes or Elwynn Taylor sees a left-handed-fuzzylegg-ed centipede , then everthing could change!


I used to wrench on his autos when I was working at an auto repair shop in Cedar Falls! A very nice guy. I knew he was a meteorologist for U.N.I. I haven't seen him in over four years. Small world!


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

Actually, I like seeing that the weather channel is saying stormy weather since they are always wrong!


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

opps... Remember guys.. If it rains a day or two before the race that will only make the gravel roads faster for us if it is dry on race day!

Pray for a nice westerly wind!


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

*whether weather*



Guitar Ted said:


> A very nice guy. I knew he was a meteorologist for U.N.I. I haven't seen him in over four years. Small world!


When I'm in my office, I'll listen to the KUNI radio stream in the morning just to hear Alan. Lets face it, precipitation is a 50/50 shot and wind direction 1 in 8. All else being the same, Alan's delivery is gold baby, gold!


----------



## DF Bernard (Dec 18, 2005)

paulclimb510 said:


> Not that anyone can control it, but are you guys anxious about the weather yet?
> 
> Paul


Anxious about the weather? You mean like rain, wind, temps, hail, lightning, tornadoes, etc? Yes - along with about a hundred other things, like...

Mud, fresh gravel, tractor ruts, B-roads, ditches with deer carcases and washing machines, dogs, farmers, tires, gears, my saddle, training, water, food, my bladder, my bowels, my knees, my crotch, my hands, my back, catching my wife's cold, the drive from Michigan to Iowa, making it to Algona on time, losing the other riders at night, missing a turn, falling asleep while riding, spending as many as 35 hours on a bike...

that's enough to be anxious about for now...

Ride on!

~Daryl


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*weather channel*

I told GT that I checked the weather channel and it looks like next week will be awesome .Sunny , warm and a great finishing rate.
I snuck a final workout today and it was a big mistake . 24 miles of rolling small hills running for 4+ hours.It was very hot out and I dehydrated pretty badly.I would definitely recommend not to do such a thing this weekend as I think I did more harm than good .I know that Sundays mtb race will suffer big time for it but with some tlc this week all will be good again I'm sure.
for those that care (more for the sake of laughing ) here are the training numbers for me.Keep in mind that anything under 3 hours I don't even bother mentioning (not much point I figure they're to short).

-8 x 21 to 24 mile runs
-3 x 31 mile runs

-5 x 4 hour rides
- 4 x 5 hour rides
5 weeks had back to back days (sat/sun) where I would do my long run then my long ride the next day with tired legs.Last week i had back to back long rides (sat/sun) . I like these types of workouts as I figure if you cannot put two hard days together how are you going to do 1 real long one ? It works for me with 100's (runs) so I thought I try it here.
That's it that's all , the numbers are the numbers.
Next year someone can go back and find out what I did right or wrong as they obsess about this race.
see you guys soon ,real soon


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

Dallas, are you running across the freak'n state?

Just kidding man! As primarily a runner trying my bag at biking I have a ton of respect for your running accomplishments! Great work.

You will be fine by Friday I am sure.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

DF Bernard said:


> Anxious about the weather? You mean like rain, wind, temps, hail, lightning, tornadoes, etc? Yes - along with about a hundred other things, like...
> 
> Mud, fresh gravel, tractor ruts, B-roads, ditches with deer carcases and washing machines, dogs, farmers, tires, gears, my saddle, training, water, food, my bladder, my bowels, my knees, my crotch, my hands, my back, catching my wife's cold, the drive from Michigan to Iowa, making it to Algona on time, losing the other riders at night, missing a turn, falling asleep while riding, spending as many as 35 hours on a bike...
> 
> ...


I'll give you anxious. Two nights ago I took care of my sister's kids. Last night I had a sore throat. Today I find out 2 of her 3 kids are sick with sore throats, runny noses, etc.

How's that for timing?!


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Healing well...sort of*

Yeah, see, you REALLY wanna use sunscreen!


----------



## sander (Feb 2, 2006)

*I'm the happiest person on earth*

The longer I read these pages the happier I am that I didn't sign up for TI again. Last year was enough! I survived, I finished!

Good luck to you all!

Alex

http://alexdolpp.blogspot.com


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Mucho amounts of new info posted on the Trans-Iowa blog. Check it out!


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks, Jeff..and Mark...

reading the email has me pretty psyched that the race is almost upon us...

now if I just could find out how I got Morlahach's sister's kid's cold????

almost a week of sleep should do me good I s'pose


----------



## DF Bernard (Dec 18, 2005)

KERKOVEJ said:


> Mucho amounts of new info posted on the Trans-Iowa blog. Check it out!


"New" as of when? Am I missing something? The latest info I see posted is regarding the three main towns - and that was there days ago...just wondering what I'm missing???

PS: haven't been riding much since a 130 miler last Sunday, and I feel like I'm getting fat!

~Daryl


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*The Final Course Update*

This is your final course update before the event! It's almost time.............

The conditions of the last few days have been quite favorable, so I would assume that all but the lowest lying, muddy mud holes have dried up by now. That's good......_and bad!_ Remembering last year, we had about five straight days of rainy, cold weather just before the event. That's great for "packing down" the gravel, not so good on the "B" roads. This year it looks to be just the opposite. What could be bad about that, you say?

Well, it allows the counties to do their deeds in regards to road maintenance. The graders have already been busy in our home county. Fresh gravel in places will almost be a guarantee. Tractors and farm implements will be pounding the gravel all over Iowa in the annual rush to prep the fields for planting any day now. That means tractor rumbles, and gravel that may be worked up into quite a fine dust.

As for possible rains, it doesn't look so good. Scattered showers on a couple of days won't do much if anything to change course conditions. I wouldn't even venture a guess at the wind speeds or direction until the day of. I have literally seen forcasts for every concievable wind speed and direction for this weekend! 

Okay! That's it fellas and gal!  (only one women in this years event) We plan on showing up in Hawarden about 5pm. at The Pizza Ranch to set up for the pre race meet up at 6m. Don't even ask to see your cue sheets early!  I won't do it!

I hope you all make it out safely and I will be honored to meet you all! 

..............until then!


----------



## faucho (Dec 24, 2005)

*thanks in advance*



Guitar Ted said:


> I hope you all make it out safely and I will be honored to meet you all!


thanks in advance to jeff and mark for promoting transiowa.

i'll thank you personally when i get there, but you're working hard on the race right now.

so, thanks.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

DF Bernard said:


> "New" as of when? Am I missing something? The latest info I see posted is regarding the three main towns - and that was there days ago...just wondering what I'm missing???


*Iowa Gravel Road Riding Tips*

1. Always crest hills on the right side of the road! You can't see what's coming and they can't see you. People will not expect bicycles on the gravel roads, so defer to any and all traffic! Remember, you won't win any battles with motor vehicles!

2. Take care when crossing primary and secondary roads! We have not indicated the blacktop and highway crossings on the cue sheets this year to cut down on the number of the cue sheets you have to deal with. There will be many such crossings, however. Please exercise caution when crossing any hard surfaced road, day or night, during the event. Again, we are not wanting anyone to become road kill! It's not like this event is worth racing out in front of a vehicle to save a few seconds of time. Use your heads!l b

3. Yeild to farm implements! Again, you are not going to win this battle! It may even become necessary for you to come to a complete stop, or even to get in the ditch, depending on what size farm implement you are dealing with. It'll be either Huge or Gargantuan, but rest assured, you'll need to get out of the way!

4. Dogs and other animals. You probably will encounter dogs on your excursion. They usually are not too bothersome. Barking and following you for a short time is about the extent of it. It may become necessary to defend yourself, however. Usually a well aimed squirt from a water bottle will do them in. In extreme cases, you will need to stop, dismount, and put the bike between you and the offending pooch. They usually will then leave you alone. The other things you might see are cats, raccoons, coyotes, hawks, and bald eagles. Crows and other birds will be common place. Redwing blackbirds can swoop at you, and are very defensive. Squirt 'em with your water bottle if they get too close. It is said that we have cougars in Iowa, but I'd be super surprised if anyone actually saw one.

5. Loose gravel will derail you at speed! Be careful on downhills especially of getting caught up in loose gravel. It will upset your handling and may cause you to crash. Picking gravel out of your flesh is not fun!

*Schedule of Events*

Here is a time table of events for Trans Iowa V2 and some info on check points. Please be aware that check point times must be met to continue in the event!

1. Pre-race meeting at the Pizza Ranch in Hawarden starts at 6:00 pm. sharp! We will take a roll call, to help us determine who is actually there and to introduce faces to names for everybody. Then, we will detail the event's rules, guidelines, and timing issues one more time. There will be a question and answer time. Then we can hand out the race bags, at which point, you are free to leave until the race start. You are certainly welcome to stay and hang out, or to come earlier than 6:00 pm, if you wish to eat first.

2. Race drop bags are to be handed over by 3:30 am at the van parked in the West Sioux High School parking lot. We should be there by 3:00 am to receive them.

3. 3:50am. Racers are to line up behind lead out vehicle at the exit of the high school parking lot.

4. 4:00 am. The event will roll out for a three mile neutral start.

5. Algona Checkpoint must be reached before 6:00pm. on Saturday afternoon. The check point will close down, and any racers not having arrived yet will be DQ'ed at that time. No exceptions! More info on the check point proto call will be given at the pre race meeting.

6. There are three other timing checkpoints near to the end of the course. If you are not traveling fast enough to reach Decorah by the appointed ending time of 3:00 pm. Sunday afternoon, you will see a sign that we will post in plain view that will indicate that you are outside the time limit. The sign and details about this will be given to you at the pre race meeting.

7. Event ends at Decorah, Iowa by 3:00 pm. sharp!

8. Awards ceremonies are to begin at 4:00 pm. sharp at T-Bock's Lounge in the upstairs meeting room. Ask for directions at the finish line or wander on downtown. You can't miss the place.

That's about it for right now! Be sure to come a little early to the Pizza Ranch to grab some grub and get ready to attend the pre-race meeting! See you all there!


----------



## flyingwedge (Dec 18, 2005)

Tuesday now, and the weekend forcast looks dry! Cross your fingies!


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

Now if we can just get that tailwind I have been praying about!


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Weekend Outlook*

Muwah ha ha ha ha!


----------



## MoroCyclist (Oct 24, 2005)

What is with this Iowa weather? Left Colorado a day ago and saw snow today in Marshalltown!


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Prizing*

I have received some e-mails about prizing for the event. Well, first of all TI is not about the prizing. It'a about personal accomplishment. Yes, there are prizes. But don't think you are bringing home the kitchen sink. Our industry sponsor are very...VERY generous, and there is some SWEEEEEEEEET stuff to give away. Speaking of giving away...most of the prizing will be raffled off at the awards. So make sure you attend. Some items include: Tifosi Optics, 12 stems or seatposts from Thomson, Hammer/E-Caps products. And to top the list a custom frame from Badger Cycles worth $1200!!! The only item that you need not be present to win is the Badger frameset. All who start TI on Saturday will be elegable to win!

Happy travels!


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Sweet didn't know about the frame....*

I have to say i am a bit excited about the ride.. And meeting all you fine chaps.


----------



## flyingwedge (Dec 18, 2005)

*Weathermen Suck!*

It has been said before, but I'm gunna say it again.... What other industry can you be wrong 75%of the time and be considered good at your job????? 

Anyone got some good weather juju to bring? 

See Ya;'ll Friday, and I just packed my raincoat! sheesshhh! 

Dave       

ps, I like the smileys!


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

*Anxious*



SlowerThenSnot said:


> I have to say i am a bit excited about the ride..


Finding it hard to concentrate with the anticipation.
Kinda like looking forward to the day I got out of the Army
or defended my thesis
or my wedding day (the first one, the second one's much better).

The gravel down our way got fast with farm activity compaction and yesterday's rain. Clocked 37 mph last night coming back down into the I cubed riveria (Iowa river, Iowa County, Iowa).

I see G-ted has a fender recomendation(?) on his blog. Hmmm

Fouettez-le bébé, fouettez-le droit laissez-le fouetter le fouet il bébé, le fouettez toute la nuit 
Rene Pottier (1906)

dp


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

bd.sahib said:


> Finding it hard to concentrate with the anticipation.
> Kinda like looking forward to the day I got out of the Army
> or defended my thesis
> or my wedding day (the first one, the second one's much better).
> ...


Good god. I am glad I bought that 21 tooth cog then. Looks like I might need it. 15-20 MPH winds from the East? Rain? If this is the case we will see considerable numbers of riders drop out. We will also see considerable numbers of people simply not make the time cuts. With the 21 tooth cog I know I will be able to keep moving whatever the weather, but personally I would be barely above the minimum speed into Algona. Add stops for fuel refills and it could get dicey.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Try this forecast*

This one says dry, 40-70, but we may have a bit of a wind issue...

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/forecas...dc=0&traveler=1&zipcode=51041&fday=1&metric=0

A true 17mph northeast wind would be a tough nut to crack. Anybody looking for a big group and some togetherness??



Morlahach said:


> Good god. I am glad I bought that 21 tooth cog then. Looks like I might need it. 15-20 MPH winds from the East? Rain? If this is the case we will see considerable numbers of riders drop out. We will also see considerable numbers of people simply not make the time cuts. With the 21 tooth cog I know I will be able to keep moving whatever the weather, but personally I would be barely above the minimum speed into Algona. Add stops for fuel refills and it could get dicey.


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Groups*

I am riding TI with two friends, Jim McGuire and Gary Cale, we are a group of riders that on a calm, dry day would probably be riding around 13 (maybe up to 14) miles per hour. We would love to have other riders around. I say if we have any type of head wind joining other riders and sharing the pulls would be the way to go.

Let's work together!


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Fastskiguy said:


> This one says dry, 40-70, but we may have a bit of a wind issue...
> 
> http://wwwa.accuweather.com/forecas...dc=0&traveler=1&zipcode=51041&fday=1&metric=0
> 
> A true 17mph northeast wind would be a tough nut to crack. Anybody looking for a big group and some togetherness??


Checking that same site for winds from Decorah, I see that the winds are supposed to shift to the NNE. So as we head Eastward the wind may change from being a cross/head to more of a cross. So it might get easier as we go along, even as the terrain gets more challenging.

The reality, though, is that we are still 3-4 days out from the race start. Just yesterday it was going to be 65 and clear, now we are reading about colder, wetter, and windier. As the weekend approaches this could change altogether.

Man, gear selection is going to be so critical and is going to be such a crap shoot.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

*Gear Selection*



Morlahach said:


> Man, gear selection is going to be so critical and is going to be such a crap shoot.


I'm not so sure there is a single gear that will be right for the whole route. Flat windy v. short/steep (mile-ish long probably at best), hard dry v. wet muddy.

Aint like we gotta do it with square wheels. (may change my viewpoint by mid-day Sat.)

dp


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

bd.sahib said:


> I'm not so sure there is a single gear that will be right for the whole route. Flat windy v. short/steep (mile-ish long probably at best), hard dry v. wet muddy.
> 
> Aint like we gotta do it with square wheels. (may change my viewpoint by mid-day Sat.)
> 
> dp


Well, of course there won't be one gear that is totally right. If I wanted that I would take a geared bike with 27 choices. But some gears will be more right than others. The gear I would be able to handle for 24+ hours with no wind is completely different than what I can handle for 24+ hours with a 17 mph headwind.

Put another way, on a typical ride I do either a loop or a there-and-back. That means that if the wind is constant I will get an equal headwind and tailwind. Even a very long eight hour ride means (assuming I rode the whole time at the same speed) only 4 hours of headwind.

At 12 mph, Saturday could potentially be 28 hours of headwind.


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

Morlahach said:


> Well, of course there won't be one gear that is totally right. If I wanted that I would take a geared bike with 27 choices.


But then you'd have 26 wrong gears.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

bd.sahib said:


> But then you'd have 26 wrong gears.


True dat!!


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok, I found a great site from NOAA that includes wind direction, speed, etc.

http://www.weather.gov/forecasts/graphical/sectors/iowaWeek.php?page=2&element=Wx

Again, we are 3 days out, so who knows if it is right or not. But based on it it looks like getting to Algona will be fairly easy, but getting to Decorah will not. Cutting the map of Iowa into six chunks and changing the time display to approximate what time we will be in each zone of Iowa, we will have mostly Northern winds of about 12 MPH through about 2/3 of the course. Then, for the last 1/3, the winds become almost completely Eastern. They also manage to pick up to 17 MPH.

The other interesting thing is that when we pass through central Iowa the chance of rain goes up to 70 percent, but on the East and West, er, coasts the chance is as low as 30 percent. So according to this it will start easy, then get wet, then get windy. So those of us who choose gearing/clothes based on 4:00 am Saturday morning could be rudely surprised at 4:00 PM Saturday afternoon!!


----------



## flyingwedge (Dec 18, 2005)

*Togetherness Rocks!*

I'm thinking a group of about, oh, 70 would be nice, at about 13mph, taking 20 second pulls in a double line, we'd have plenty of time to rest between pulls, and we'll jsut wind it up about 1k from the line and sprint for all the glory! Of course, all awarded S.T.! Dig it?!?!

And, bring your fenders, not for you, but the dude behind you!

Peace - Dave


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*wow*

I was looking at the weather network for the last week and then lately with work stopped.
What happened to the hot days and nice nights?
Do I have to take a mtb bike with fatties to get through the slop?
All I guess I can say is that tomorrow at work I'm going to beat my apprentice down like the wind is going to do to me.

damn apprentices!
Dallas "this is going to hurt like hell ' sigurdur


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

Our weather man said that the low may not stall over Iowa and may pass right by before the weekend. Let's hope he is right. The weather man this morning said that it was difficult to know what the low was going to do until Thursday. I guess we will be glued to the forecast tomorrow too. 

All of the lurkers on this thread must be laughing their asses off!


----------



## DF Bernard (Dec 18, 2005)

paulclimb510 said:


> I am riding TI with two friends, Jim McGuire and Gary Cale, we are a group of riders that on a calm, dry day would probably be riding around 13 (maybe up to 14) miles per hour. We would love to have other riders around. I say if we have any type of head wind joining other riders and sharing the pulls would be the way to go.
> 
> Let's work together!


I'm with you, Paul. I'm not out to jackrabbit from the start. Work together at a reasonable pace and get thorugh this thing in one piece! I'll be looking for you!

To all the other riders - this is my last post pre-TI. I'm just about packed and ready to go. Then it's early to bed tonight, try to have an easy day with my 6th graders tomorrow, and right after work we head out for the 870 mile trip from Midland, Michigan to Hawarden, Iowa. I look forward to meeting as many of you as I can Friday night, then Saturday and on (hopefully) into Sunday!

Here's to a safe trip out for all of you (regardless of where you're coming from), a change for the better in the weather, and for you wacky single-speeders, the right gear choice!

Ride on!

~Daryl


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

Racers, good luck, godspeed, and all that other s$%#. You all kick booty. Used to live in IA, and remember endless gravel rides into an endless headwind. "Resistance training." And if it really rains, on the b roads it won't matter what tires you have...


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Glad I'm not the only one*



flyingwedge said:


> I'm thinking a group of about, oh, 70 would be nice, at about 13mph, taking 20 second pulls in a double line, we'd have plenty of time to rest between pulls, and we'll jsut wind it up about 1k from the line and sprint for all the glory! Of course, all awarded S.T.! Dig it?!?!
> 
> And, bring your fenders, not for you, but the dude behind you!
> 
> Peace - Dave


Heh, that sounds really good, just a couple of problems here....can't pee on the bike very well and no fenders to cover the guy behind for 29X2.1" tires. Otherwise, excellent!

Maybe we could ride "Audax" style. Not heard of Audax rides? Maybe it's my pronunciation....helps if you can say it with a French or Italian accent then it will sound MUCH better. But it's riding in a group, the group finishing the distance is the goal, there is a "ride captain" that sets the pace (hopefully slow). This is in contrast to "randonneur" rides where we all have to hit the checkpoint(s) but not together.

On a totally different subject, anybody else thinking of a whole different bike because of the "challenging" weather possibilities? Yes, I'm sure it's just pre race jitters.... But the cross bike does have full fenders.....


----------



## PaddyH (Aug 23, 2004)

Fastskiguy said:


> On a totally different subject, anybody else thinking of a whole different bike because of the "challenging" weather possibilities? Yes, I'm sure it's just pre race jitters.... But the cross bike does have full fenders.....


ya, I'm thinking of riding my Steamroller again.......

see ya'll on Friday.


----------



## Morlahach (Nov 8, 2005)

Morlahach said:


> Ok, I found a great site from NOAA that includes wind direction, speed, etc.
> 
> http://www.weather.gov/forecasts/graphical/sectors/iowaWeek.php?page=2&element=Wx
> 
> ...


Wow. What a difference a day makes. According to the same site, now, instead of rain for the middle third and headwinds at the end, we have rain for the whole thing and headwinds for the whole thing. What I wouldn't do for an extra 30 pounds going into this race. . .

Any chance we can convince Jeff and Guitar Ted to start in Decorah and ride to Haywarden?


----------



## flyingwedge (Dec 18, 2005)

*Great Idea!*

Maybe we could do it all on paved roads too, and on road bikes, all covered, like with steel and glass, so we don't get wet, how 'bout motors and leather seats, heated even! and CD player, wow, this is sounding GREAT! Well, we wouldn't have all the EPIC stories to share, all that training would have been for naught, Dallas wouldn't be able to be all excited about what ever bike he's gunna ride, Sarah wouldn't be able to brag about being the lone female to toe the line... HEY, I just talked myself into this thing again! Thanks for the counseling session everyone, see ya'll in less time than it will take to ride across the State!!!!

Peace - Dave


----------



## paulclimb510 (Nov 7, 2005)

Is there a psych ward in Decorah? How about Algona? Hawarden?


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*no..but...*



paulclimb510 said:


> Is there a psych ward in Decorah? How about Algona? Hawarden?


Heh, my wife is a psychiatrist so maybe I could have her slip a few sample of meds in the luggage just in case one of the brothers or sister gets in a bad way.

Here's another weather link just in case you need some good news 

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USIA0648_f.html


----------



## Sproket (Feb 3, 2006)

*another idea*

Fantastic, imagine this....push into the wind, slop and rain to checkpoint Algona as planned then turn around to Hawarden!! It would help for picking up vehicles left in the west. Us slower ones could actually see the front of the race and wave our waterlogged gloves as they hustle on by with the 20+ wind. Oh yeah that would be demoralizing??!! Hope to see everyone @ 6pm Friday


----------



## dmsigurdur (Dec 11, 2005)

*scared?*

we should be.
Well this will be the last post from a Canadian as we are leaving between 5 and 7pm tonight . we'll cross the boarder tonight (the regular route is flooded out so we need to take a detour) and do the last 7 hour push tomorrow.
I'm excited to get this thing started and looking forward to meeting you guys . Months have passed with numerous postings and it will be weird once this is over . I'm mean what am I going to obsess about ?
oh and in case anybody wants a laugh , I've switched to a sad 26er that hasn't even been rode since last September . That's the truth.
see you all soon
Dallas "soggy" Sigurdur


----------



## jbkr54 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Second the motion*



Morlahach said:
 

> Wow. What a difference a day makes. According to the same site, now, instead of rain for the middle third and headwinds at the end, we have rain for the whole thing and headwinds for the whole thing. What I wouldn't do for an extra 30 pounds going into this race. . .
> 
> Any chance we can convince Jeff and Guitar Ted to start in Decorah and ride to Haywarden?


Decorah to Hawarden sounds a lot better to me as well. But then there are overnight arrangements already made so, maybe Hawarden to Valentine, NB.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*For the lurkers left behind..........*

I am planning on posting updates via an audio blog link to the Trans Iowa site through out the event. I also am going to call in to my wife and have her update this discussion with results and news as I can call it in right here on mtbr.com.

Here's the linky for the T.I.V2 site- www.transiowa.blogspot.com Check out the audio blog link buttons as they appear over the course of the event......._well, that's assuming it works!  _

Final results will be posted in the wee hours of Sunday night or Monday morning right here.

Stories will be good! I can't wait to read them!


----------



## bd.sahib (Aug 17, 2005)

*Yikes*



Morlahach said:


> Ok, I found a great site from NOAA that includes wind direction, speed, etc.
> 
> http://www.weather.gov/forecasts/graphical/sectors/iowaWeek.php?page=2&element=Wx


At least there's not supposed to be subfreezing temps....


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Here we go!*

Just about time to head out. Last year it was dry, windy, and cold. 

This year looks to be windy, warmer, but rainy 

This is going to make for some great stories. 

Here comes the rain!


----------



## jimboyvw (Apr 29, 2005)

*Glad it's you and not me.*

Good luck riders. It shall be a windy wet experience if the weather forcast is correct. Have a GU and microwave burrito for me and remember that stud Ira and that awesome bike he rode last year.

Jim Cochran
Iowa City, IA


----------



## sgrady11 (Apr 6, 2006)

Good luck and be safe everyone.

But I still hope it rains balls on you guys.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*Overall Award?*

So, based on the forecasted conditions for the race, I think the overall 1st place rider should get a trophey with this guy on it 

It's going to take a good pair of nutz to get through this one.


----------



## sgrady11 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Yeah look at this map!*



KERKOVEJ said:


> So, based on the forecasted conditions for the race, I think the overall 1st place rider should get a trophey with this guy on it
> 
> It's going to take a good pair of nutz to get through this one.


----------



## Fastskiguy (Jan 15, 2004)

*note: hotel has high speed internet*

Man, this is great, the hotel in Hawarden has high speed internet. This rules!


----------



## Pedala (Mar 18, 2005)

None of you will see this until well after the race i think, but i just wanted to say Good Luck, dig deep and stay safe!! 

Wish I were there with you all,

Brian Hannon


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

*Good luck!!!!*

I'm off to a different race but I was thinking of everyone when I went to bed last night. Man I can't wait to hear the stories.

GO DAVID! and GO EVERYONE ELSE!


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ride Matt Ride!!*

oh man... I just woke up doing my mental inventory for today's ride, etc, and realized mwills is riding accross Iowa already.

Ride Matt, Ride!


----------



## Pedala (Mar 18, 2005)

Oh man, I've been listening to G.Ted's audio posts on the Trans-IA blog. Sounds bad out there and I'm thinking of all those guys and gals who are pushing on through the slop and ditches of Northern Iowa....

But, now there's talk about ending the race in Algona?? Oh NO!! Please let the race go to it's natural end! If nobody makes it to the finish than so be it. It's a suffer fest to Decorah and this is just an EPIC year that will go down in Trans-IA history!! I know it's easy for me to say while I sit here comfortably at home and type away but unless the weather is life-threatening I think the race should continue. That way it's up to the racers themselves to call it quits or push onwards and try to finish even unofficially.

Sorry I'm typing this and not racing with all you fine people in Iowa.

Brian


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Rain, Rain*

*"Rain, Rain go away. Come again some other day. More like go away period!!!!!!"*​Hello,
As most of you already know Mark and Jeff are being saturated by the heavens and thinking of closing up the race in Algona.  Yes, this sucks, but if the rain continues as such then dudes it must end. They are reluctant but it still is a possibility, so pray for a long dry spell  .
This is "Mrs. Guitar Ted" signing off, I sing much better than he does HaHa.


----------



## Pedala (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello "Mrs. Guitar Ted". I hope Mark and Jeff are doing well and in decent spirits considering what they're witnessing 

I still hope that something allows the race to continue. Man, I can't wait to hear the stories from the riders!!

Brian


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Man, just listening to Mark's reports makes me cold and wet. transIA is truely a brutal idea, and something I dearly hope continues on. Even though I'll never do it. Not that....umm....dumb. Seeing/hearing these guys do it though is inspiring!


----------

